# my first 400 watt grow



## redrum83420 (Nov 28, 2010)

i ordered some Skunk Haze plus the bonus free Kannabia Special Feminized from attitude the other day. this is my first time running a 400 watt mh and first order from attitude. im used to running flourals 4' mostly or outdoor. i have some bag seeds going right now. the 400 watt mh puts out ALOT more heat then i expected it would. so now i have to figure out, how to get rid of the heat and where to dump the hot air. right now i have my closet open about 1/4 way with a box fan behind my plants blowing toward the open door. still alittle high but going down the colder it gets out side. i have my bathroom window open it does seem to help a little but not much. any info good or bad about my setup can be posted here https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/388243-my-first-400-watt-grow.html feel free to post +rep for any help.


----------



## redrum83420 (Nov 29, 2010)

the light is about 16" from the tops of my plants. the temps aren't to bad right now. but the heater cord popped($30 lowe's heater with just 1 button to change to high or low and temp by set of 5 degree's) so it got down to 60 last night. and i turned the heater down in my room last night, and kept the closet door open part way. damn its cold in my room.


----------



## redrum83420 (Nov 29, 2010)

went to lowe's and got some new stuff to hopefuly keep temps down. had to get a 6 inch inline fan for now or will get the rest of the stuff in 6 inch instead of 4 inch.


----------



## redrum83420 (Nov 29, 2010)

there's the before, after, and mostly hooked up:
View attachment 1295347View attachment 1295348


----------



## redrum83420 (Nov 30, 2010)

my ghetto air cold wasnt even closely cutting it with the reflector i had, so i went out a bought a new one. still not staying cool enough. still going up to the 80's. i need a bigger cfm inline fan. being broke sucks. i got a email from attitude saying my shipment is now dispatched. what ever that means.
View attachment 1298540View attachment 1298541View attachment 1298542


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 1, 2010)

heat staying at 83.6 with passive intake and exhaust blowing out the bottom of the open door. bathroom window open to bring in cooler air. plants not looking so good. need either a bigger exhaust fan and use the one i have as a intake fan. or get another 160cfm inline.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 1, 2010)

i just ordered botanicare pro grow, bloom, karma, cal-mag, sweet, and clearex


----------



## GuerrillaGreenery (Dec 1, 2010)

Dude you need to oeder a real exhaust fan asap or your whole OP is gonna be on hold. Go ahead and spend the little $125 or even less if you look around real good and save yourself a lot of headache and stress. let me know what you come up with. +Luck


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 2, 2010)

i just added a 160cfm intake fan plus i hooked my small 6" clip fan to my hood intake port(bulb side). i'll post pix of everything later. batteries are charging. i finally got a new memory card for my camera. bigger exhaust fan will have to wait now, i'm broke.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 2, 2010)

here's the pix of my setup.


----------



## Bryan Collier (Dec 2, 2010)

You're gonna need some bigger pots in order for the puppies to grow real nice.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 2, 2010)

i have 4-12 quart pots i bought just for my closet. the plants in there now are test bag seeds and my mimosa's. my seeds from attitude should be here by next week. and i want the heat issue fix first also. and i'll end up buying some good soil from my local hydro shop instead of lowe's or walmart soil. just wish it wasnt so damn much money just for some soil. any organic soil that is good from start to finish without having to added 5-10 things to mix with it.


----------



## Bryan Collier (Dec 2, 2010)

Make sure you put Vermiculite and Pearlite in your mixture for drainage. Try a bigger fan for your heat, or move your lights up from the plants a bit.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 2, 2010)

i watered all the plants in small plastic cups. the ones in 2lt bottles were still ok for now. i misted the top of the soil on the larger plants. i always add verm and perlite to my soil for aeration and drainage. i movedthe light up and the heat didnt go down very much at all. a bigger exhaust fan will have to wait a couple weeks im broke right now. i text a couple people to see if some one had one i could buy or barrow but no luck there. and nothing on craigslist either that i could afford. just spent the last of what extra money i had on nutes and a 160cfm intake fan. so next on my list is a bigger inline fan. what size exhaust fan should i use for about a 85 cubic room? i'm running a 160cfm in and out right now.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 3, 2010)

i made a small video of my closet to better show my setup. i know i need a bigger exhaust fan but that will have to wait for now im broke. here's the link to my setup vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fF0imtpdYUU


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 3, 2010)

desided to bend my bag seed plants. their already stretched from using 2' T12 grow lights. and i get to do some bending, nothing harsh of cource. just a little bend then let grow some.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 4, 2010)

i had to go to the city today so i stopped at the hydro shop and picked up some happy frog organic potting soil. the owner said i dont need to add anything to it at all, and it contains mycorrhizae and mumic acid  now i really cant wait for my seeds to get here. by next week i should be germinating.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 4, 2010)

pix of some strains i got from a friend and a couple bag seeds


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 6, 2010)

my nutes and ph meter showed up today


----------



## emilyblunt (Dec 6, 2010)

They're growing healthy! Good job!


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 6, 2010)

thank you. the 3 bag seed plants will be getting their first feeding besides just water in a couple days. they need it, it they get better kool, if not oh well. i'll be using grow 50% pro grow, not sure might use some liquid karma also. my first time using botanicare nutes.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 6, 2010)

pix. sorry some suck


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 7, 2010)

a new toy that will be added to my grow or maybe take over or soil idk yet. i'll have to see how it goes, when i run it in my grow. any advice on water farms?
View attachment 1311189


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 7, 2010)

i watered all my plants today. i added some grow, karma, and sweet to the water. 50% grow, 25% karma and sweet, of recommended on bottle.


----------



## growalater (Dec 7, 2010)

Go google a place called planthydroponiclighting I got my 450cfm inline fan with 5 year warranty for 69. It keeps my 400w pretty cool but I use a portable ac for perfect temps.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 7, 2010)

nice thank you. my temps are good now that it's cold as hell here. i mean we only got like almost 2 feet of snow in the last couple days. and people wonder why i hate NY!!! to much damn snow. i got my light little over a foot away from my plants now  i think im going to soak 2 cali big bud seeds tonight to put in my new starter plugs to test the water farm out.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 8, 2010)

not looking so good with the mg,coir mix


----------



## Grow it Organic (Dec 8, 2010)

redrum83420 said:


> my nutes and ph meter showed up today
> 
> View attachment 1308834


how much you pay for all this?


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 8, 2010)

nutes were $40 for all with shipping, and ph and ppm meter were about $15 each i think with shipping. not sure where the recite is at. did i over pay? yesterday was the first time i gave those test plants any nutes. still waiting on my seeds from attitude. ive been waiting about 2 weeks sence they shipped my seeds.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 9, 2010)

the bag seeds plants are starting to look a little better. looks like my botanicare nutes showed up just in the nic of time to save them. i just hope they didnt get to stressed from the temps and little water from being busy. i think i have it dialed in now for the most part. i think lol.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 9, 2010)

i'm thinking about transplanting the 4 little ones to bigger pots with ff happy frog soil. i'm not sure what size to go up to. i could do 2lt bottle with top cut off, 8 quart pots, 12 quart pots. i have all ready and willing to take care of my baby. and i cant wait to try out the ff happy frog soil. hydro shop said it ready out of the bag, right into pot. so that what my plan is, after i figure out what pot to put them in. any suggestions?


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 10, 2010)

i moved the 4 plants from their 8oz cups to 8 quart pot. i added some water and very little nutes to the outside part of ff soil. just grow and karma to help with the transplant. wont give any nutes for a couple weeks now i hope. not sure how long the ff soil will care the plants. most likely going to toss the bag seed plants, they dont look good and there isnt much room on the shelf i have in my closet. i will be building a shelf, for going all hydro after this grow. first water farm will be rotated in when roots start to come out of starter plug. i will be buying RO water till i buy a RO setup for my house. i like the 2 ppm from the ro i have now, its a hell of alot better then the 547 ppm from my tap. and i hope that help with the ph swings also.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 11, 2010)

hopefuly the smaller plants start looking better now that they have been transplanted into ff happy frog soil. they look a little little green to me. larger plants will be getting small amount of nutes, they are in a mg, verm, and coir mix.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 14, 2010)

their growing so fast lol. i love to watch them grow over time.


----------



## Dropastone (Dec 17, 2010)

What up brah? Looks like you ran into a lot of the same problems I had when I first started out. Those duct boosters are worthless unless combined with a bigger inline fan. I know because I tried the same thing before getting my 530 CFM inline fan. Good move on buying the new hood that will make a huge difference with your heat issues especially in the summer months.

Keep up the good work brah and you'll get there.

Peace.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 17, 2010)

thank you. and hell yea i need a bigger inline. i added a 160 to the intake of the hood to help out. i think i mite buy a 6" 530cfm off of ebay for $100. ive been looking at it for a couple weeks now. by itself it would still move more air then my two 160cfm lowe's inline fans. money is an issue unenjoyment dont pay shit.


----------



## Dropastone (Dec 17, 2010)

I hear ya man, I'm in the same boat. It sounds like you are looking at the same one I got.

Grow on man.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 17, 2010)

this one? http://cgi.ebay.com/6-INCH-INLINE-FAN-SCRUBBER-vortex-hydroponics-hps-grow-/390271499322?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5addfe7c3a#ht_5763wt_905


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 17, 2010)

just some pix of my babys. they have growth from the nodes on all plants. i just love how they dont stretch like crazy using a 400 watt mh compared to using T8. and like most ladies they the to be photographed. damn camera whores lol


----------



## Dropastone (Dec 17, 2010)

No mine is different but basically the same. That's black and mine is silver. Yours was 2 dollars cheaper too. I think you'll be happy with that purchase.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 17, 2010)

i cant wait to have the money to order it. then i'll buy a spare door for my closet. cut a 6" hole near the top and use a drier vent exhaust piece filled with active carbon(in a stocking). and i should be all set for now. i hope.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 18, 2010)

i got mail  i finaly got my 10 Skunk Haze and 1 Kannabia Special Feminized and a wallet.


----------



## Dropastone (Dec 18, 2010)

Right on brah, it's Christmas a week early.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 18, 2010)

hell yea. but these seeds will have to wait till mid march to begining of april to be germed. no room in my closet now. got 5 plants in there already.


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 18, 2010)

hey bro subbed in


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 18, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> hey bro subbed in


 thank you for joining. all are welcome to join along. its all about staying high and pain free or atleast mostly pain free lol


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 18, 2010)

small upgrade, i added a 6" hole in my closet door for my exhaust. it should work better then having the door open 6" with a blanket covering the opening i hope. now it should pull air from the 5" hole at the bottom that goes into my bathroom.


----------



## Dropastone (Dec 19, 2010)

Hell yeah, your starting to whip that closet into shape.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 19, 2010)

Dropastone said:


> Hell yeah, your starting to whip that closet into shape.


lol hell yea. now i just need to save for a real exhaust fan then i should be all set. i already got the active carbon to turn the drier vent into a air scrubber, i just have to get a panty hose, i forgot to buy it walmart yesterday.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 20, 2010)

just a pic update
View attachment 1336020View attachment 1336022View attachment 1336023View attachment 1336024View attachment 1336025View attachment 1336028


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 20, 2010)

my lastest youtube video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5ubHxpiU-0


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 22, 2010)

not sure whats up with with these 2 plants. i think they got burnt when i floiral sprayed my plants. or at least i hope its from something simple like that.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2010)

redrum83420 said:


> here's the pix of my setup.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1301127View attachment 1301124View attachment 1301126View attachment 1301128View attachment 1301125


what is that machine in the last pic? A dehumidifier?


----------



## TAGYOURIT (Dec 22, 2010)

Bro 400hps is alot cooler with only 1 light running even in a small room it doesnt add a helll of alot of heat...good to know though..is the average 400watt hps is around $30 and (30,000 lumen) but by paying a few more bucks the 400watt hps with 56,000lumen makes a huge diff on yield and not much on heat. Good luck Brotha!


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 22, 2010)

bassman999 said:


> what is that machine in the last pic? A dehumidifier?


na its a walmart hepa filter. i put it in there to move air around.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 22, 2010)

i watered/feed my plants tonight. i added 7ml cal-mag,10ml grow, 10ml karma to a gallon of ro water. i gave each plant about a quart of the water/nute mix.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 23, 2010)

their growing so good


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 23, 2010)

Lookin good cuz.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 23, 2010)

thank you. about 2 more weeks and the ladies will be getting a hair cut.


----------



## Dropastone (Dec 23, 2010)

Looks like there coming right along. Great job.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 23, 2010)

thank you. i picked up some bioneem oil and fly tape today. no flys or bugs better make it to my garden lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 23, 2010)

Neem oil is the best, 2 me..


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 25, 2010)

i started stem strength yesterday. all bucket with 2gallon pot in them. are proped up with ping pong balls, away from the light. i spin plant pot a couple times a day, once plant is leaning to the light again. it gets good lighting to the inside of the plant. i will be adding some 18" and 24" floros when plants get bigger for side lighting.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 25, 2010)

its always good to rotae plants under lights. +rep they look healthy .


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 25, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> its always good to rotae plants under lights. +rep they look healthy .


hell yea. gets more light to the nodes, that dont get light. and it makes the stem a little more stronger.


----------



## Dropastone (Dec 25, 2010)

Definitely looking nice brah. What's up with the yellow cards?


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 25, 2010)

the yellow cards are fly tape from hydro shop, i tare them in half and spread them out. i seen flys in my ma's plants. so i bought neem oil and fly tape. i know its a little over kill but thats kinda how i am when it comes to bugs in my garden. the only good bug is a dead bug. o and i cant wait for the rest of your smoke report  looks good from all the pix i seen. from the sounds of it, its alot better then the NL going around here. the NL around here sucks, i think they did a shity job growing it more then anything else. looks good, smells ok, high sucks.


----------



## Dropastone (Dec 26, 2010)

ahh I see, thanks for clearing that up. I kinda figured it was something like that but I wasn't sure.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

btw if its gnats that yo have now, just get used to em. mites you can fight off, its hard but yo an.. gnats u gotta keep at it. constantly.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 26, 2010)

ya i know. kinda pissed their are any kinds of bugs in my house. perventing them im very big on. most of the flys are in the kitchen not my room. and their not from my house plants either. if they are gnats i will take care of them also, hopefuly before flowering. but if not i'll deal with them between grows. i think im going to grow 4 white widow and 4 skunk haze next for a seeds production. closet split in 2 once in flowering. well thats what im thinking as of now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

plz tell me how to take care of gnats, because ive tried everything. i even have them in my reptile cages.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 26, 2010)

lol alot of time, neem oil, and fly tape. gnats are the hardest thing to get rid of. i just looked up gnats in ed rosenthals new book. says let soil dry a little more or add a cover to your soil, like plastic, cloth, sand, cardboard. fungus gnats lay larva on the top inch of your soil. and neem oil renders the fly unable to breed also if my memory is correct. and make sure there is NO kind of food out in the open for the gnats to use for food.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

yea, i kno the soil dry on top thing works, ive done that.. but they will return. i have never seen any ill effet towards my plants from the gnats so know i dont worry about them too muh.. theyre just pesky.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 26, 2010)

i havent seen shit for gnats today sense i sprayed them yesterday with neem oil twice. didnt hurt my cannabis plants at all. but it did kill the lower leafs on my mimosa pudica's tho. and there is a bunch of gnats on the fly tape also. if you dont have any neem oil, i would buy some asap it works like a charm. atleast for me and other people ive talked with that use it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

i only recommend neem for plants, i have never had it kill a thing xept pest. but the gnas always come bak. i even use it as a soil drench. they come bak after a few weeks always. so i gave up on em. like i said theyre more of a nuisance than anything.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 26, 2010)

i used to be a outdoor grower. this is the first indoor grow in about 3 year. never had a real problem with then till now, and they didnt come from my plants which makes it even worse. i hope they go away, they piss me off.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 26, 2010)

a late xmas gift i just got  i like it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

is that an RO system ??


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 26, 2010)

i wish. its just a aluminum water bottle. but its the "think green" part i like.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

lol ohhhhh, the pic is sideways. awesome bottle mayne . my moms got me a doormat that was similar once.


----------



## redrum83420 (Dec 26, 2010)

i took the pic sideways so it was easyer to read. having to turn your head for a bunch of pix sucks.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 2, 2011)

i took 1 clone from each plant in soil. i used rooting powder from lowe's. clones are under the 400 watt mh till tomorrow. then i'll be putting them in a small wooden box i made under 8on/16off till they show sex, so i can get rid of any males if there are any.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 2, 2011)

dont know how to put video of my setup in thread so here's a link to it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpXpJQQDyDI


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 3, 2011)

i moved the clones from my closet to the wooden box in another room. the clones have been under the 400 watt mh sense 5am. they are now under two 18" T8 floros. the timer is set to be on from 2pm-10pm. i will make a air exchange 1-2 times during the lights on cycle. i will also be foliar feeding the plants till they have time to grow roots. by the time the clones show sex i should be ready to put the mothers into flower, and get rid of any males.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 4, 2011)

just water/feed the soil plants. used about a quart of water/nutes per plant. i added 12ml cal-mag, 12ml gro, 10ml karma.


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 4, 2011)

looking nice, keep at it


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 4, 2011)

I enjoyed this thread. Reminds me of when i started. I was similar to you. Im subbing bro.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks guys. not my first grow, but my first grow in years. and the smallest grow space ive ever used. but its better then nothing


----------



## Dropastone (Jan 4, 2011)

Great looking plants bro. They're looking fantastic.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 4, 2011)

thank you. i'll be switching the lights to 12/12 in 2-4 weeks. i want them to get a little bigger first


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 4, 2011)

Whats the desired height before ya flippin?


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 4, 2011)

i'll be topping them as they reach 12" tall, or what isnt in 2 weeks. the first 1 will be topped soon. the plants are 8 1/2-11 1/2" tall now.


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 4, 2011)

Thats what i aim for, Gonna be fun watching how she progresses.PEACE


----------



## del66666 (Jan 4, 2011)

you should try some 12-12 from seed under that 400


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 4, 2011)

if i get another 400 watt mh i'll try the 12/12 from start


----------



## del66666 (Jan 4, 2011)

works well, i only grow 12-12 from seed these days, 2 weeks undera 250 enviro then under my 400 or 250 hps


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 4, 2011)

Have ya got a High pressure sodium lamp for flowering?


----------



## del66666 (Jan 4, 2011)

yeah got a 400 and 250 dual spec bulbs, they get plenty big enough for me without the veg


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 4, 2011)

Imay do a 12/12 from seed and see how it works out. I would prob veg the first two weeks though.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 4, 2011)

these are 12-12 from seed


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 4, 2011)

nice looking plants  i only have a 400 watt mh. cant find a hps that i can afford right now. was thinking about ordering a 400 watt hps ballast kit from htgsupply.com its only $70 with shipping i think.


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 4, 2011)

What ballast do you have at the mo? Some ballasts can do Metal Halide and High Pressure Sodium. 400 Watt hps lamps are only £20 in england Converts to $40 i think. At least your all set for vegging though.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 4, 2011)

i have a 400 watt mh magnetic ballast i got from a friend. i was thinking about ordering a 400 or 600 watt hps ballast kit, and wiring it into the mh ballast box with a switch to go back and forth between them or build a box for it.


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 5, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> i have a 400 watt mh magnetic ballast i got from a friend. i was thinking about ordering a 400 or 600 watt hps ballast kit, and wiring it into the mh ballast box with a switch to go back and forth between them or build a box for it.
> View attachment 1363348


 Sorry im no electrician. Do you need to?  I would not wanna try it myself


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 5, 2011)

it would be difficult. i would just get a hps an use cfl's for veg.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 5, 2011)

i like the 400 watt mh for veg. keeps the nodes nice and tight together.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 6, 2011)

hps dual spec bulbs are good to veg with


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 6, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hps dual spec bulbs are good to veg with


the cheapest ive found for full sectrum bulb for a mag ballast is $80. i'll do this grow with just the mh most likely. i need a better inline fan more then a new light. i dont think the two 160cfm inlines are going to do the job once i add the active carbon to the drier vent for smell control. cheapest 6" inline i can find is on ebay for about $100 with shipping and its a 530cfm.


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 6, 2011)

MH are the wrong spectrum for flowering plants although you can use it if ya like, don't expect great results though. Personally i would try to find yourself a hps. peace


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 6, 2011)

yea i know hps is better. ive seen a couple videos on youtube that were mh only grows, and they looked just as good as the hps grows. i have to buy a better inline fan or im going to have heat issues again from air restriction from the air scrubber.


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 6, 2011)

Fair enough, its just as important to have good airflow. Whens ya next update?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2011)

mh only buds are frostier, but not as thick.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 6, 2011)

just did a pix update on my water farm. next pix update for the soil will be this weekend, after a friend comes an takes 3 clones from each plant.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 6, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> mh only buds are frostier, but not as thick.


when i can have a real grow room with space i'll have both mh and hps durring the whole grow.


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 6, 2011)

That shows how good my memory is. Ah well i will be here when ya next ones about


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 6, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> when i can have a real grow room with space i'll have both mh and hps durring the whole grow.


 From what iv read this is the way to go. Best of both worlds. If i had space i would have 3 lights. 1 MH and 2 HPS with the MH in the middle. That would be dope


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 6, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> That shows how good my memory is. Ah well i will be here when ya next ones about


sounds good to me. dont worry my memory sucks to lol. part of it is from getting hit by a truck when i was a kid tho.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 6, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> From what iv read this is the way to go. Best of both worlds. If i had space i would have 3 lights. 1 MH and 2 HPS with the MH in the middle. That would be dope


thats what i was thinking  small hps for veg and small mh for flowering. the small ones used for side lighting hanging verticly.


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 6, 2011)

I got hit by a ford capri. lol. Bang my head all the time, no hope for me i thinks


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2011)

cmh lights do very well also..


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 6, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> thats what i was thinking  small hps for veg and small mh for flowering. the small ones used for side lighting hanging verticly.


 I ment 3 lights in the flowering room. Not the best typer here. Never did good at school in essays. In my grow i do it the other way round with my lamps.View attachment 1366601


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 6, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cmh lights do very well also..


what is cmh?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2011)

ceramic metal halide


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 6, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ceramic metal halide


how much do those cost? i have a magnetic ballast. and im using a lowe's bulb right now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2011)

not too sure about price ..
http://www.growlightexpress.com/pages/ceramic-metal-halide-pv-c0-2.html


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 6, 2011)

it says their for hps mag ballast only


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 7, 2011)

my buddy just left. he took 3 clones from each plant like planed. from the bottom 2 nodes. then i topped all the plants. i'll let it veg for a couple more weeks.


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 8, 2011)

They are looking good my friend. peace


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 8, 2011)

just took this
[youtube]6kSv9BaO1yw[/youtube]


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 11, 2011)

my girls are over their shock from being topped and their skirt raised  and some new growth on top and sides.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

lookin extra sharp brudda.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 11, 2011)

thank you. i'll be flipping the lights in a week or 2 max.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

cant wait, and i bet you cant either.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cant wait, and i bet you cant either.


no i cant. but im trying to lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

patiencefriend, patience,..


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 11, 2011)

im trying, im trying lol


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 13, 2011)

pix


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 13, 2011)

they responded very nice to the topping mAN.. lookin good. keep it up .


----------



## Dropastone (Jan 14, 2011)

Looking great my friend.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks guys. i'll be switching to flower next res change on the water farm. so on the 27th i'll flip it to 12/12.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 14, 2011)

i just put 2 skunk haze from seedmsn seeds and a 1 kannabia special fem(freebie) to soak.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 15, 2011)

got 1 of those kannabia too, did you get the 6 free fems?


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 15, 2011)

the kannabia special fem was my freebie. i payed for the 10 skunk haze.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 15, 2011)

all 3 seeds were sunk, so i just put the seeds in the soil and watered. using clear wrap for humidity dome for now. and now the wait.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2011)

just make sure the soil is moist and you should be gold. i trust seedsman you should get some nice things out of both.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 15, 2011)

have you grown any of seedmans strain? if so what ones?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2011)

ive grown white wiow n it was exactly how they described it. i have narkush on the way.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 16, 2011)

nice. let me know when you start growing them i'll tag along.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2011)

tag along, ive got some nice things goin on.. the link is in my sig.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 18, 2011)

just checked my new plants. the kannabia special and 1 of the skunk haze have popped threw the soil. i'll keep them covered for about a week before i take the clear wrap off.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 19, 2011)

i decided to flip to 12/12 today instead of tomorrow. i changed the timer, so when the lights go out they will start the first 12 hours night, tonight. i did a res change on my water farm, and feed all the soil plants. now the fun begins  i made a quick video of how it looks right now also here's the link: youtube.com/watch?v=Rcw1ou77naM


----------



## del66666 (Jan 20, 2011)

looking healthy and bushy there man.......


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 20, 2011)

thank you


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 20, 2011)

Lookin lush my man . they are gonna blow up now.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin lush my man . they are gonna blow up now.


i hope so. i have to move everything out this weekend tho. a electrition will be here tuesday. a breaker for the other end of the trailer keeps popping. so it needs to be checked out before there is a problem.


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 20, 2011)

nice, im subd, on my first 400 wat grow as well, eager to watch yours grow,


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 21, 2011)

the second skunk haze seed popped threw the soil. so all 3 seeds are going now  i put the small plants in a wooden box at night that has 2-18" floros then move them under the 400 watt after it turns on.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> i hope so. i have to move everything out this weekend tho. a electrition will be here tuesday. a breaker for the other end of the trailer keeps popping. so it needs to be checked out before there is a problem.


lol, my old trailer used to do that man, no problem here in my house tho. i put my seeds in the soil yesterday im hopin they pop tomorrow


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 21, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, my old trailer used to do that man, no problem here in my house tho. i put my seeds in the soil yesterday im hopin they pop tomorrow


nice. what strain? your sig isnt working with a clickable link


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 22, 2011)

i did a little lst on the 4 soil plants, in prep for them to be moved tonight to a friends house. 3 of them i just did the top and the other 1 i did the top 2 nodes.


----------



## Dropastone (Jan 22, 2011)

Hell yeah, Looking good brah.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 22, 2011)

thank you. i cant wait to get my plants back on tuesday or wensday night.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 22, 2011)

that lst is going to help you out a lot, i love lst have you done it b4? and te strains i planted yesterday were Narkush, Cheesequake, sour og, and bubble gum kush, u should stop by and check me out, i fixed my link .


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 22, 2011)

ive done simple lst like what i just did. thats about it tho. kool i'll go check out your thread i thought i subbed to it, but i must have been baked lol.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 25, 2011)

finally got my girls back. i gave 1 of the lph to my friend and the clone i took of each plant. so now i have 2 soil lph, 1 soil cbb, and 1 lph in the water farm. plus the 2 skunk haze and the 1 kannabia special. i'll post pix later.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

lol, thats wassup. get em in there!


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 26, 2011)

pix update


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

Man, your gonna be packed in tight come 4 or 5 weeks from now. how many strains is it now?


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 26, 2011)

ummm 2 strains under flower and 2 new strains still as seedlings. i'll be getting clones of a couple more different strain from a friend in a month or two also. and i still have 10 white widow seeds ready for after this grow. i'll split the ww between indoor and outdoor, along with the clones for outdoor. so between me and my friend i think we have about 10-12 strains total. thats not counting the seeds i got from good bags. which i have about 30 of those seeds saved from the last 2-3 years.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

Man i wish i knew someone out here growing to share with. lucky guy


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 26, 2011)

none of your friends grow at all?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

nobody i knows grows.. i may be the only farmer in my area. i definitely have the best weed.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 26, 2011)

well as long as you dont have to move your plants out for a couple days. you dont need a place to drop your plants off.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

oh yea, im good on all that.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 26, 2011)

so 12/12 from seed makes the plants grow skinny for sog right?


----------



## del66666 (Jan 27, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> so 12/12 from seed makes the plants grow skinny for sog right?


this is what happens 12-12 from seed


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 27, 2011)

del66666 said:


> this is what happens 12-12 from seed


nice. i mite be able to do 6 plants in my closet 12/12 fro start them. or would i be better off still just doing 4? does it seem to be as potent as normal?


----------



## del66666 (Jan 27, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> nice. i mite be able to do 6 plants in my closet 12/12 fro start them. or would i be better off still just doing 4? does it seem to be as potent as normal?


they say less is mor but i cant stop myself growing to many,sometimes i pull and smoke the weaker ones early if it gets crowded, seems to be trippy if pulled early. as for strengh i have no complaints, dont listen to people who say it wont be potent because they obviously havent tried it..........


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2011)

in an sog, u want as many small plants that u can fit in. if u can see the floor, u aint' doin it right!


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 27, 2011)

i have about 30 seeds from good bags(they are my tester seeds now). about how many plants could i fit in a 42" x 32" closet? doing 12/12 from start


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2011)

it all depends on what size containers you are using. your space is 3.7' x 2.8' which is close to my closet size now(3 x 4) and i kno under im 400 i could put 10 plants in 1 gallon pots under it at the same time. with a lot of space left.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 27, 2011)

kool. i was thinking about using 1 gallon pots to. do i plant the seeds in the gallon pots or do i start them in plastic cups then transplant them to gallon pots?


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 30, 2011)

here's some pix i just took. the cbb is looking like a male so i removed it from my closet, and put it in its own little box lol. 1 of the skunk haze is looking a little retarded  i put a white widow seed in a 1.5L pot yesterday. all comments or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Dropastone (Jan 30, 2011)

They're all looking nice, green and healthy. When you gonna flip em?


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 30, 2011)

i re-started 12/12 on the 26th


----------



## Dropastone (Jan 30, 2011)

Ahhh, I noticed you had a seedling in there, so I assumed you were still in veg. You trying a 12-12 from seed?


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 30, 2011)

trying some 12/12 from seed. 2 skunk haze and 1 white widow. the kannabia special fem i give light before and after the 12/12 in my closet. its under a 13 watt cfl right now till later tonight.


----------



## Dropastone (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion brah. I read so many threads, it's hard to keep up sometimes. 

Check ya later.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 31, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Sorry for the confusion brah. I read so many threads, it's hard to keep up sometimes.
> 
> Check ya later.


no problem. i do the same thing all the time. its a pain in the a$$ trying to remember just the 1's im subbed to not counting all the others i check out.


----------



## Widowess (Jan 31, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> no problem. i do the same thing all the time. its a pain in the a$$ trying to remember just the 1's im subbed to not counting all the others i check out.


still lookin good


----------



## del66666 (Feb 1, 2011)

very nice pics mate, reckon you been doing this years........


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> very nice pics mate, reckon you been doing this years........


its been about 3 year sense i grew last time. i used 4' floros last grow  now that i own a 400 watt mh i plan on growing more often. if my taxes are enough im going to order a 400 watt hps with the 6" inline fan and carbon filter im saving to order. that way i should always have some herb  and be in allot less pain.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2011)

Lookin good cuz.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 1, 2011)

thank you. im just waiting on the hydro unit to show sex now. i forgot to pick something up to use to tie down some of the branches, and something to use as a bulk substrate for my mushies. i hate snow!!!! messed up my day altogether.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 2, 2011)

doing a res change today. i have the unit in 400ppm tap water with 20ml of clearex right now. will run it in the tap water for about 15-20 min to get rid of any tds before i put it in a new bucket with phed ro water and nutes. the 2 soil lph are doing ok. still getting a 1/4 turn a day, and feed when pot feels lite.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 4, 2011)

just feed my 2 nlph soil plants. they 2 ladies are going good  the lph thats in the water farm still hasnt showed sex yet. hope it does soon, so i know where to keep it or not. sorry about the pix my camera sucks for a 9.2mp


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2011)

eeryhting looks nice n green, i cant wait for em to start flowerin, why do u wait so long to flip?


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 4, 2011)

i flipped on the 19th at first, but then had to move plants to friends house. so then i started back to 12/12 on the 26th. i like big bushy plants  id let them get bigger if i had the room to be able to.


----------



## Dropastone (Feb 4, 2011)

Looking good. You threw me there for minute with them pots on the wall. I was like WTF till I looked a little closer.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 4, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Looking good. You threw me there for minute with them pots on the wall. I was like WTF till I looked a little closer.


those are my skunk haze that im doing 12/12 from seed. i was bored and figured they could use the extra light by being closer  ive only watered them once so far. the first rounded leaves on 1 of them is turning yellow already. i think i mite buy some new soil. happy frog is ok but it doesnt seem to feed that well by itself. and im almost out of nutes, so i think im going to buy some gh 3 part.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

the 12/12 from seeds to me seems like my harvest will be alright, i know yours will be.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 5, 2011)

the skunk haze says it finishes in November outdoors, so i cant wait to see how big it gets starting from 12/12.


----------



## shagster (Feb 7, 2011)

Did you ever add the inline fan? I have a similar set up ( 400 wt HPS ) . I was curious if the Lowes fan was able to do the job or if you bought the better inline unit?

Nice looking grow 

Thanks


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 7, 2011)

shagster said:


> Did you ever add the inline fan? I have a similar set up ( 400 wt HPS ) . I was curious if the Lowes fan was able to do the job or if you bought the better inline unit?
> 
> Nice looking grow
> 
> Thanks


im using 2 lowe's 6" inlines and temps get a little high some days. im ordering a fan/filter combo with my taxes in 2 weeks. i ordered a 360 watt (400 watt hps eqivalant)conversion bulb the other day, and gh 3 part series nutes 1 qt each. should be here next week.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 7, 2011)

quick update on more seeds
2-3 i soaked 2 ww and 2 sh seeds
2-4 put into paper towel
2-5 put seeds into dirt
today 2 sh and 1 ww popped threw the soil.
first pic is ww other 2 pix are sh


i will post pix of the larger plants on thursday day 14 of 12/12


----------



## convict156326 (Feb 8, 2011)

sweet, i just started 6 jackie o, about the same age, i love comparing the growth with different strains. watchin these now too.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 8, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> sweet, i just started 6 jackie o, about the same age, i love comparing the growth with different strains. watchin these now too.


are the jackie-o more indica or sativa? the sh are mostly sativa, and the ww is sativa/indica hybrid


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

is sh silver haze.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 8, 2011)

the sh is skunk haze from seedmans. it was my first order from attitude seeds. the white widow is from nirvana seeds. and the lemon pepper haze is a friends, brother's or father's cross they made.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

lemon pepper haze sounds nice. haze's usually take on a pepper smell and a long ass flowering time to boot.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 8, 2011)

he said they finish in about 55 days. i'll order a 30x mag scope when i order my filter/fan so i can check the trich so i know when its ready to harvest. the 55 day mark is 3-23-11


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

if u can get to the radio shack they sell em there. 100x for like 10 dollaz


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 8, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> if u can get to the radio shack they sell em there. 100x for like 10 dollaz


DAMN!!!! thats allot cheaper then what i see every wheres online.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

yea i paid 10 for mine
this is the one.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 8, 2011)

i called them. they have a couple of them. they are $12.48 and are 60-100x illuminated.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 10, 2011)

just got done taking these pix. the light had only been on for about 10 minutes when i started pulling them.
my girls just after they woke up:
plant #3 
plant #1 
water farm 
clones  top clone stays in 12/12 it got broke off while moving it back to my house. 
my sh 12/12 from seed and my kannabia special 
my new sh that will get some veg time and a ww that will get same veg time as the new sh

after everything was put back in


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 10, 2011)

Beatiful grow op red.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2011)

lookin good man, i see a whole buncha budsites. get ready for an explosion.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks guys. their still under a 400 watt mh bulb. my 360 watt conversion bulb should be here by beginning of next week.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2011)

cool, they will still grow good under a mh, ie read multiple times that mh makes buds frostier


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 10, 2011)

yea ive read a couple people switch back to mh bulbs for last 2 weeks. helps get them more frostier  i mite switch back to the mh bulb for last week or 2 idk yet. its only a 32000 lumen bulb, and the 360 watt conversion bulb is 45000 lumens and 2000 cct.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2011)

what kinda ballast u got? is it switchable?


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 10, 2011)

400 watt magnetic mh. the bulb i ordered will only work in a 400 watt magnetic mh ballast.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2011)

ohh ok, but it is an hps conversion bulb right?


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 10, 2011)

yea its a 400 watt hps conversion bulb. it was $41.01 for bulb and shipping.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2011)

thats a good deal. i hope it works good for ya. ive never seen em b4.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 10, 2011)

i havent seen many people with them. ofcourse most people have digi ballast now it seems. i think i seen the conversion bulb on youtube first, then thought damn i could one of those. saved some money then ordered it  and gh3 part and some blackstrap.


----------



## shagster (Feb 10, 2011)

Looking like a pro.. thats my kinda of closet.
Wait till the clones take off, you will be full up.


----------



## Dropastone (Feb 11, 2011)

Looking great as always my friend. Next time I take pics, I'm pulling mine out of the closet too. The shots I take of em inside just doesn't do them any justice.


Peace bro.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 11, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Looking great as always my friend. Next time I take pics, I'm pulling mine out of the closet too. The shots I take of em inside just doesn't do them any justice.
> 
> 
> Peace bro.


i'll agree. it easier to take the pix also i think. i'll use a white sheet next time for a background, and hopefuly get some good pix.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 14, 2011)

my new bulb came in today  very bright lol. it looks weird in my closet now. but i bet my girls are going to love the 2000k light spectrum tho, its a 45000 lumen bulb. i mite be cutting the lph in the water farm soon, it looks like it mite be growing balls


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 14, 2011)

[youtube]OxsSbaG-qhg[/youtube]


----------



## Dropastone (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice. I'm sure you'll be pleased with the new bulb. I Like the vid too.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 14, 2011)

i like it so far  its bright as hell. just sucks i cant take pix or videos with this light on. kinda figured my pix and vids would suck now. i take them out for pix half the time anyways so i'll just have to take them out every time now, no biggy. i also dropped my light about 3-4" and still running about 3-5 degree cooler now


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 15, 2011)

Good job! rep+ to ya!


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 15, 2011)

thank you. power just came back on not to long ago. accident in town, some dumb ass hit a telephone pole. temps got down to 55. the lights were only on for about 5 hours before the power went out. so now im running the lights at night now.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 17, 2011)

quick pix update
the last of the test seeds  

from left to right kannabia special then 2 skunk haze  the last skunk haze has been showing that she a keeper a couple days ago 

plant #3 

plant #1


----------



## convict156326 (Feb 18, 2011)

so sweet bro, looks nice, did you grow a plant in a 2 liter?


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 18, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> so sweet bro, looks nice, did you grow a plant in a 2 liter?


when i first got the 400 watt mh(got from a friend) i did a couple test seeds to work out the kinks in the closet. it had a crappy bat wing type reflector that he made. i started the seeds in small plastic cups then transplanted them into 2lt bottles with tops cut off. those plants went threw hell. temps over 90, over watering, crappy soil mix. and after all of that 1 of them was a female plant. its 1-2 weeks ahead of the rest of the plants for flowering. i fixed the heat problem by buying a air cooled hood and adding holes for intake and exhaust. i still need to order a fan/filter combo. i forgot to add yesterday, i bought a 60-100x illuminated microscope. so i can now take trich pix  i have to zoom my camera in some but it still works. and i just bought a digital therm. so i know what the temps in the closet are without having to open the door to check. i'll hook it up when the lights turn on at 10pm tonight. i'll post some pix later tonight.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 18, 2011)

i transplanted the 2 skunk haze(12/12 from seed) into 1.66 gallon pots. an hooked up my thermo, so i can check the temps in the closet without opening the door


----------



## convict156326 (Feb 19, 2011)

i have 2 seedlings in gal milk jugs, i didnt have anything else to plant them in. i also put those 2 directly into 12/12 with the others,s just to see if it would do anything. i have a buddy that says he only grows in 2 liters, like 40 smaller plants in a tent 4x4x7. your 2 liter pic reminded me of that.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 19, 2011)

how much does he get off each plant or harvest? next grow will be either 2 water farms and 2 soil of ww, or a bunch of small plants. i want to buy another 400 watt mh ballast off craigslist but dont have a place to hang it right now. so i have to wait on the perpeteuel grow for now. i could use my small wooden box, but only have some 18" and 24" T8 and only the 18" fit in the box.


----------



## convict156326 (Feb 19, 2011)

he harvest around 1/4 to 1/2 ozx per, but he's growin 40 @ a time, so he's gettin pretty big harvests, 
i am going to try the dwc, seems easier than the water farm systems, my friend chris has one and loves it though. he fd up bad on his first go, with soil. then went to the hydro farm, and now his girl looks amazing compared to his first go. heres a link to the dwc, cause with the watrerfarm you can only do 1 plant per bucket.

heres the build http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxT8wceO03E

heres the poerpetual i want to set up, super easy. super simple. great results. you should check into this before you buy the waterfarm. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXS4O562pAM


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 19, 2011)

ive seen a couple of vids from the second person. the first 1 i dont like because the plants are so close together. my water farm was cheap to build. it cost about $35 to build 1 without a air pump. i have 2 air pumps a 10-30 gallon and a 30-60 gallon which will run 2 water farms. i like the water farms because its 1 plant per unit, they can grow very big without transplanting them at all. and if i decide to keep growing hydro i can change my water farms over to a ebb & gro style easily. i found a nice diy for a controller bucket for about $120 total online. looks easy to build.


----------



## convict156326 (Feb 19, 2011)

my only concern personally is that for me spending 120 on one plant, even if it is only a 1 time investment is hard, as im pretty broke right now. cant work till spring. the dwc i can build for under 30 bucks, and have 2 plants, ( id only want 2 plants total per tote cause i agree, too close together) but those water farms are badass... im also mechanically challenged, lol. i know in my head that building a waterfarm would be easy, but for me personally id fuck it up! i am one of those people that has to buy things other people make, cause everything I make is broke!. when you build another bucket try to take some pics for me? i', upgrading soon, and would like to make an informed decision, looking at all different types of grows to find the one that works best for my space and ligfhts.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 19, 2011)

to make a water farm all you have to do is cut a hole the size of the brown tube in the bottom of the net pot. slide tubes down hole to see how much longer it was to the bucket, then cut brown and clear tube to make right size length. i also cut the drip ring down also, i wanted it smaller so it wasnt at the outside of the 10" net pot. if i build more water farms i'll go with 8" net pots so i use less hydroton. and make a small hole at the bottom of the 5 gallon bucket for the water level blue tube. so the parts list is 1-5 gallon bucket(lowe's for $2.54), 1-gh water farm kit($15), net pot($3-5), hydroton($10), then a air pump depending on how many of them you are going to use. a 10-30 gallon pump will run 1 farm, a 30-60 gallon pump will run 2 farms. i dont use a air stone in the bottom anymore. it seems to get enough air by just running the drip ring 24/7. and i just add premixed water/nutes to it, when the water level goes down, seems to work go for me. and the plant in my water farm looks and smells better then my soil plants.


----------



## convict156326 (Feb 19, 2011)

thats the same thing my buddys doinj is why ive been even thinkin about upgrading to dwc, waterfarm buckets, whichever fits my budget and space.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 19, 2011)

you could save some of the money by just doing a bubbleponic. all you need is a bucket, net pot, hydroton, a pump and airstone. and i believe with those you hand water a couple times a day till you get roots in the water, then just keep water level with a air stone in bottom. hempy style is cheap also just a bucket and perlite with small holes about 2" from bottom i believe. i've been watching K2's hempy grow and have been thinking about trying it.


----------



## convict156326 (Feb 19, 2011)

sounds good gonna check it out


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 19, 2011)

my best lph in soil needed to be watered/feeed so i decided to put it in a bigger pot first  it was in a 2 gallon pot now its in a 3 gallon pot


----------



## dirtycurty420 (Feb 19, 2011)

i think i would go with the waterfarm scottyballs some dude on ehre says he harvest something like 10-16oz's per harvest per plant so hell why not


----------



## dirtycurty420 (Feb 19, 2011)

im subbed

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/397158-first-time-grow-cfls.html

that is the link to my journal i started with cfl's now im running 400watthps


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 20, 2011)

dirtycurty420 said:


> i think i would go with the waterfarm scottyballs some dude on ehre says he harvest something like 10-16oz's per harvest per plant so hell why not


10-16oz's per plant is allot. i dont have the growing space to grow a plant that big. ofcourse i have no clue how much my plants will even produce either. i'm hoping for 1.5-2oz's a plant from the 2 larger plants, but time will only tell.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 22, 2011)

my new bong showed up today  i love this thing. i can take more then just 2 hits off it lol. my lungs arent what they used to be  it has a ash catcher, double perk, and ice catcher. this thing hits nice as hell, without killing your lungs. it also came with a free glass pipe also. all together it was $84 with shipping. i got it from bongoutlet.ca i also got my blackstrap molasses in also.



what yall think?


----------



## Dropastone (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks damn nice bro, take a big bong rip for me. You would probably have to take me to the emergency room if I took a hit off that because my lungs aren't what they used to be either.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 22, 2011)

dude this thing hits very smooth. normally after 2 bong hits i cant breath. ive taken atleast 5-6 already sense i got home and refilled all 4 spots with some nice clean snow water  ive been melting snow for water instead of buying water. im sick of paying $1 a gallon. how do i change my avatar? i want my avatar my new bong and pipe.


----------



## convict156326 (Feb 22, 2011)

super sweet


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 23, 2011)

iv been looking at glass bongs myself, thats a niuce little set there mate


----------



## KyleKushman420 (Feb 23, 2011)

So how long did these plants take to mature?


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 23, 2011)

i think a little over a month they started showing preflower. they have about 4-5 weeks left to finish on the larger soil ones.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 24, 2011)

just took a couple pix of my girls. they just woke up and ready to do some growing 
plant #3 
plant #1 
skunk haze 12/12 from seed 
kannabia special fem 
white widow and skunk haze seedlings plus random bag seed  the whole bag seed plant will be done in a couple weeks i think. the whole plant will be used to test out my tumbler when im finished with it. its about 2/3 done, just waiting on the screen and motor to come in. should have both by next weekend.


----------



## convict156326 (Feb 24, 2011)

hey bro, those you have that are 12/12 from seed, how long ago were they a seed? 28 days ago? i have 2 in gal, mlk... wait a second.. we've had this convo before... looks good man, looks nice and green. healthy and lush
why did you cut the tips from the fan leaves? does that help? ive seen people do that to clones but dont remember seeing it on flowering plants


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 24, 2011)

the skunk haze were put into soil on 1-15-11. i trim the bad parts off the leafs. stuff like yellowing leafs, burn tips, brown or copper spots on leafs. i just try to keep it nice and healthy looking. once a leaf is 50-70% gone, i cut the stem about 1/2" from branch stem.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 24, 2011)

bored messing with my camera i got some decent closeups of a couple of the tops off plant #3(these pix are of just plant #3 only). i'm glad i have a clone of it and another 1 at a friends house. it's looking to be the most frostiest one and have the larger of the 2 plants yield.


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 25, 2011)

Some lovly burning bushes there, Harvest is getting closer for ya bud. Peace


----------



## Dropastone (Feb 25, 2011)

Looking good as always my friend.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks guys. if my buddy told me the right flower time should be done at about 55 days. so about 4 more weeks till chop


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 27, 2011)

just got done upgrading my small box. my wood box that i made was 14"Wx23"Dx20"H, my new cardboard box is 23"Wx23"Dx27"H. using a old cell phone charger to run the exhaust fan. there is 2-24"T8 6500k(at angle), and 2-18"T8 5000k(vertical). the plant in the 2 gallon pot is a kannabia special fem. i'm going to veg it for about another week or two. then take 4 clones off of it. then i'll keep it in my closet to stay under 12/12 instead of pulling it out to get the extra hours of light. small plants are skunk haze and 1 white widow. the ww is growing messed up so its only going to veg for a little bit longer then finish it off. the pots with clear cup or clear wrap are my new cactus, not new cannabis seeds.


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 28, 2011)

What kind of cacti?


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 28, 2011)

lophophora williamsii(15 seeds) and trichocereus bridgesii(100 seeds only about 15 sowed)


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 28, 2011)

Thats beyond anything i know, Mescaline?


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 28, 2011)

lophophora williamsii is peyote and the trichocereus bridgesii is san pedro. and yes they both produce mescaline. my myc jars for 3 different kinds of shrooms sit on top of my cardboard box for heat. plus i have 3 other strains of shrooms that are prints that still need plates made.
well my motor and screen came in. so i finished putting my tumbler together  but i ended up bending the output shaft a tiny bit  still works for now. what do yall think?

[youtube]gGJGpZUIlsA[/youtube]


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 1, 2011)

Iv always wanted to grow them myself, Iv read someware they can take a decade to mature. Ill bet its worth it though. Im gonna look for some buttons later. I will prob be coming to you for grow tips!


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 1, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> lophophora williamsii is peyote and the trichocereus bridgesii is san pedro. and yes they both produce mescaline. my myc jars for 3 different kinds of shrooms sit on top of my cardboard box for heat. plus i have 3 other strains of shrooms that are prints that still need plates made.
> well my motor and screen came in. so i finished putting my tumbler together  but i ended up bending the output shaft a tiny bit  still works for now. what do yall think?
> 
> [youtube]gGJGpZUIlsA[/youtube]


Love it. I've been wanting to make one of those myself. I've got everything to do it, except for the box, screen and hardware. Sounds like a nice summer project so I can go out to my garage and build it without freezing to death.

What did you use for the box?


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 1, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> Iv always wanted to grow them myself, Iv read someware they can take a decade to mature. Ill bet its worth it though. Im gonna look for some buttons later. I will prob be coming to you for grow tips!


these are my first cacti ive grown. they do take years to mature. im learning to grow them with help from people on mycotopia.com.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 1, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Love it. I've been wanting to make one of those myself. I've got everything to do it, except for the box, screen and hardware. Sounds like a nice summer project so I can go out to my garage and build it without freezing to death.
> 
> What did you use for the box?


the small black box i bought at radio shack for $7 i think. i want a bigger better motor. it most likely wont fit in the small black box. and i think i want to make a little bit bigger main body also.


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 1, 2011)

nice, i grew psylocybin or however its spelled a few years back, on rice pattie, in a round camping styrofoam cooler, i vasalined the lid so saran wrap would stay on it, and just lifted the lid once or twice a day to sprits them with water, i had more shrooms than i could eat, for a few months, then pattie got taminated, split it in half, got an explosion of shroomies, then nothing, never got anymore spores after that...


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 1, 2011)

i grew about a 1lb. of shrooms total. not very much for all the substrates i made lol. i had some contam issues. i still have about 5-10 prints i made from the first strain of shrooms i grew(keeper's creepers). first set of jars for the 2nd and 3rd strain are ready for g2g. i do rye grain jars pced for 90 min, i skipped right over cakes  matter of fact i need to pc some more jars to to some grain to grain transfers. so i guess i have to go to my shed and get my gloove box also. or just buy something for a bulk substrate.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 1, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> the small black box i bought at radio shack for $7 i think. i want a bigger better motor. it most likely wont fit in the small black box. and i think i want to make a little bit bigger main body also.


What are you using for your motor? I got an old rotisserie motor and spit I was planning on using.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 1, 2011)

right now im using a fishing pole dryer motor. used to make make and finish fishing poles lol. it work ok but not good enough for me. i took the cover off the project box, i think i need to oil the gears that should help with the sound from them. but i dont think this thing has enough torque to last very long at all. every hang up it has is a chance to burn out the motor, or brake the gears. i'll have to do some more searching online for 5-10rpm motors. but a bigger stronger 1 this time. the dryer motor was only $16 with shipping on ebay so its not a big deal.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 1, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> i grew about a 1lb. of shrooms total. not very much for all the substrates i made lol. i had some contam issues. i still have about 5-10 prints i made from the first strain of shrooms i grew(keeper's creepers). first set of jars for the 2nd and 3rd strain are ready for g2g. i do rye grain jars pced for 90 min, i skipped right over cakes  matter of fact i need to pc some more jars to to some grain to grain transfers. so i guess i have to go to my shed and get my gloove box also. or just buy something for a bulk substrate.


Dude seriously do a shroom journal id like to grow but have no idea. Well a small idea but better fromsomeone who knows.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 1, 2011)

i have more then 1 shroom journal on fungiforum.com thats where i learned to grow mushrooms. the people on there know more then me and are willing to help no matter what kind of mushrooms you grow. and not as many people as on here so it's easyer to keep track of all the threads. i started 1 on here but never kept up with it. most of my mushroom thread on here is me and another guy bsing about shrooms. if you want to grow shroom id buy a pc and make a simple glove box. pm me when your ready to start growing shrooms i mite send you a print if you want 1. you'll have to buy agar plates for them. with mushrooms you have to be ALLOT more clean then with cannabis. its all about being sterile and clean.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 1, 2011)

i just ordered a new Rotisserie Motor for $43 with shipping for my tumbler
here's the motor: http://www.ajmadison.com/cgi-bin/ajmadison/64020.html
i'll also be making a new stronger tumbler body, with wood ends caps 10"


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 1, 2011)

Will do, im gonna be reading up on it. Cheers bro!


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 2, 2011)

just got my order from htgsupply.com. i ordered late on feb 25th, so only took 5 days to get it  the only bad part is they never shipped my fan controler. what i did get of my order is the 6" inline fan(424cfm) and carbon filter combo. i'll call them tomorrow to get things fixed. i have to get something to hang it with. im thinking a couple bungee cords to hang it with. my closet is higher in the front. so it will be mounted right above the closet door on the inside. where do yall think the best place to mount the fan would be? i was thinking of attaching it to the filter or maybe using the 12" piece of 6" ducting they gave me in between the filter and the fan. or should i run the fan after my light.

my thought so far is this: filter-fan-duct-light-duct-exhaust vent


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats on the new gear bro. Can't help you out with the installation because I don't use a carbon filter. I just vent mine straight to the attic. I'm sure someone will be around to help you out man. Good luck.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 2, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Congrats on the new gear bro. Can't help you out with the installation because I don't use a carbon filter. I just vent mine straight to the attic. I'm sure someone will be around to help you out man. Good luck.


 thank you. i bought some bungee cords and eye screws to hook it up and take care of any vibration. thats what the piece of paper that came with it said to use. at least the bungee cords part. if i attach the fan to the filter i have to find some small self tap screws. i know i have some somewhere's.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice extraction mate. I recently invested in a new carbon filter. Im forever upgrading and im sure you have been biten by the bug. Whats next on your list?


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 3, 2011)

just got off the phone with htgsupply. took less then 3 minutes for them to get everything set straight. i should recieve my controller by monday at the latest. 


shrigpiece said:


> Nice extraction mate. I recently invested in a new carbon filter. Im forever upgrading and im sure you have been biten by the bug. Whats next on your list?


 next is idk yet. once eveything in the closet is cycled out. i'm going to repaint the walls flat white. maybe build a shelf just over my intake hole with firring strip like dropastone's closet. that way i'll have a smother intake instead of the intake pointing at a bucket or a pot. i dont have the room to run another hid light right now. or id buy a 400 watt mh off craigslist.com and go perpetual. so i'll have to stay with my 400 in my closet and my small box(could use some better lights).


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 3, 2011)

Perpetual is the way to go. Im a perpetual grower. Although i did get the nute solutions for the young plants and the mothers mixed up burning my special kush. OOPS! Well anyways Im not bothered to much im sure they will recover.


----------



## Karl Wills (Mar 3, 2011)

Dear Friends--I need some help--really not sure what I have going on here and anyone's input would be greatly appreciated--thanks!!


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 3, 2011)

Karl Wills said:


> Dear Friends--I need some help--really not sure what I have going on here and anyone's input would be greatly appreciated--thanks!!


I don't see a problem, Its not a good idea to ask for advice on a grow journal. Start a thread in the newb section of the website


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 3, 2011)

thank you shrig. karl all i see is branches coming in. try not to ask question about your own plants in some one's journal, unless you have the same problem as them.
well any heat issue i had is gone now. now i need heat lol. this fan kicks ass!!!! i think im going to redo the filter/fan and take the glass off my hood. temps went from 76-80 down to about 70. i can get it to about 75 with a heater in my bathroom blowing towards the intake hole. but then my bed room temp raises also. so i guess i'll be working on getting temps back to where they need to be for the next week.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 3, 2011)

Iv read that fan speed controllers are good for adjusting air pull, If your needing to preserve some heat that is. Sounds like you got it covered though.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 3, 2011)

thats why i ordered a controller with my order, give me some play. and the fan is about 10 time the cfm then my closet is with nothing in it. i hate going big or staying home some times lol. well atleast im good to go bigger if i ever get the space and the extra lights.


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 3, 2011)

i need the same fan/filter/controller, what was the price after sh? ht efilter looks kinda jinky, like a DIY, i saw a post here for one, an aquarium filkter over a homemade cage. finished product looked exactly like yours but blue filter. does it look like thats what yours is? a filter wrapped tightly around a cage or frame to force air throiugh?


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 3, 2011)

for the fan/filter and controller with shipping it was $225. i think it's defiantly worth it. mostly because i dont have to build it and hope it works. the filter looks just like the rest of the filters i see online. their all cages filled with active carbon.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 3, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> thats why i ordered a controller with my order, give me some play. and the fan is about 10 time the cfm then my closet is with nothing in it. i hate going big or staying home some times lol. well atleast im good to go bigger if i ever get the space and the extra lights.


You'll be glad you got an exhaust fan that big. I learned the hard way when it comes to exhausting heat. My room dimensions = 74 sq ft and when I first started out I bought 120 cfm blower thinking it would be enough but it definitely wasn't. Now I got a fan that pulls 7 times my total sq footage and I'm still running around 77-82 deg on average. You made the right decision to go big or go home.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 3, 2011)

kool. thats good to know. thanks man. i cant wait till tonight to redo the exhaust and take the glass off. i wounder how much more light my plants will get from taking the glass off. and i hope temps dont get to high, even after i turn the fan down.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 3, 2011)

i finished hooking the exhaust up. no glass on the hood now. the hairs on the lph started changing color the other day. not many but their starting to change. i'll start flushing them in about a week and a half. and now for some pix 
the closet: 
plant #1 
plant #3 
skunk haze(12/12 from seed)  the 1 on the left still hasnt shown sex yet idk why.
kannabia special 
cactus


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 3, 2011)

[youtube]eZRcMgMQvPc[/youtube]


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 4, 2011)

holy damn thats loude! man i had no idea, sounds like a hurricane in your closet bro. does it cancel all odor?


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 4, 2011)

Acoustic ducting may be a good idea.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 4, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> holy damn thats loude! man i had no idea, sounds like a hurricane in your closet bro. does it cancel all odor?


i dont smell anything till i open the closet door. i asked my sister yesterday when she stopped by, if she could smell my plants and she said no 


shrigpiece said:


> Acoustic ducting may be a good idea.


 whats acoustic ducting? it wont be so loud once the fan is turned down. that and there is like only 4' of ducting max. my filter is a 424cfm max so i should be able to turn it down with out lossing the filtering i hope.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 4, 2011)

lookin good man, i finally put my filter n fan up last night.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 4, 2011)

from the looks of it we bought the same fan/filter combo. you get the $185 fan/filter from htg?


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.hydrohobby.co.uk/product/acoustic_ducting/
Here it is, works pretty well i use it but i thick ya need a bend in it if its only a short length for it to be effective, i have a 15 metre length


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 4, 2011)

i dont mind the noise, just sounds like a fan. once i get the controller hooked up i'll decide whether i do anything else for sound control. you cant hear it once in out of my room if the tv or music is on most the time.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 4, 2011)

Some people don't seem to mind the noise, i am a light sleeper and obviously im gonna try to shut it up. Iv got a similar system to you, different brand. Im also very aware of my ballasts humming, Noisy hobbie we have my friend but im still wanting bigger noiser equipment.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 4, 2011)

my mag ballast doesnt make any noise at all  and i'll agree on the wanting bigger equipment. maybe next years taxes i'll get a 1k hps air cooled light setup from htg.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 4, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> my mag ballast doesnt make any noise at all  and i'll agree on the wanting bigger equipment. maybe next years taxes i'll get a 1k hps air cooled light setup from htg.


Depends whether its above your head if ya get me. 600s are a lot noiser than 400s. Apparently digi's are quiet. I think im getting one end of the year. We will see


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 4, 2011)

idk if i would want it that close to my head. of course knowing me i wouldnt mind(knowing its more power  ). id get used to it quickly if anything.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 4, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> idk if i would want it that close to my head. of course knowing me i wouldnt mind(knowing its more power  ). id get used to it quickly if anything.


Made me laugh, Don't know why. More power lol


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 4, 2011)

So how's the temps since you removed the glass?


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 4, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> So how's the temps since you removed the glass?


72-74 now with no glass and my room at about 68. with mt heater turned on 70 in my room(lights are off) its 68.7 in closet and 71.2 in my room. but it feels colder, i think its because of so much air movement in my room.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 4, 2011)

Right on man, it seems like you got it all under control.

Peace mang.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 4, 2011)

ok seeing everyone buying seeds for this sweet attitude promo i broke down and made a order lol. and here it is:
KC Brains Crystal Paradise Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds
Advanced Seeds Ice Kush Feminized Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 2 Seed
Nirvana Seeds Master Kush Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds
FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
about $72 with shipping


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 4, 2011)

Haha, I see you followed my lead. Nice selection my brother.

Peace mang,


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 4, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Haha, I see you followed my lead. Nice selection my brother.
> 
> Peace mang,


thank you, you to. i was thinking about the pineapple express, but decided to get those 3 instead. there's so many more strain i wanted to order but cant afford them.


----------



## shagster (Mar 4, 2011)

It looks like you have solved all the heat issues, now. I will be following down this road soon enough


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah I browsed that site for a few days until I decided on a strain. G13 has another strain called Killer bud that I almost went with. According to the description it's says THC levels reaching 21%. They said it was probably their most potent strain to date. You could grow for a lifetime and never be able to grow all those strains out. They have such a huge selection. I'm the kind of guy when I buy something it'll take me forever to decide on which brand make or model I want. I'll stand in the isle at a department store for a half hour weighing out the pros and cons of what I to buy before I make a final decision. Now trying to pick one strain out of hundreds was a real nightmare for me lol.

Aight man I'll check ya later.

Peace.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry about the coruption red. Nice little line up you have for this years growoff. Speak soon.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 5, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Yeah I browsed that site for a few days until I decided on a strain. G13 has another strain called Killer bud that I almost went with. According to the description it's says THC levels reaching 21%. They said it was probably their most potent strain to date. You could grow for a lifetime and never be able to grow all those strains out. They have such a huge selection. I'm the kind of guy when I buy something it'll take me forever to decide on which brand make or model I want. I'll stand in the isle at a department store for a half hour weighing out the pros and cons of what I to buy before I make a final decision. Now trying to pick one strain out of hundreds was a real nightmare for me lol.
> 
> Aight man I'll check ya later.
> 
> Peace.


i'll have to check out the killer bud. the skunk haze i have going 12/12 from seed says its 20-22% thc, but it says it finishes in nov outdoors. now i got to go back threw all the strains and add them to my little book of genetics. seeings how im growing by real strains now. im going to try and keep track of what i grow for now on, and leave comments for each strain for later reference.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 6, 2011)

idk what up with my skunk haze in the last 2 day. i watered it the other day and now my fan leafs are getting brown spots fast as hell. should i rewater with nutes?


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 7, 2011)

I got the same problem and I think I narrowed down to pH lockout. How do you check your pH? I checked the runoff on mine the other day and it was 5.1. That tells me a lot right there. I'm putting 6.5pH water in pretty dry soil and I'm getting 5.1 on the runoff. I've found out that if you put dolomite lime in with your soil from the get go, it helps to stabilize the pH throughout the whole grow. That's the only thing I can think of because I'm not over ferting and they're getting plenty of everything they need. For experimental purposes, when I water tonight I'm gonna pH my nutes to about 8 and then check the runoff. If my line of thinking is correct it should raise my runoff to around 6.5.

Just something to think about brah. I'll let you know the results later tonight.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 7, 2011)

i check the ph with the drops sense i dropped my last ph meter in a water bucket. my new dig ph meter should be here any day now. last time i checked runoff it was close to what i was pouring at(10-20% runoff). i decided to check the ppm of the water of the bucket i took the water from. i gave them snow water(melted and at room temp) instead of tap water like i wanted to. i just mixed up the last weak nut mix for the 2 lph. i'll feed it to the lph tonight, then i'll use just tap water and mix more snow water in as it finishes. even tho i smoked some of my test plant last night that wasnt flush, and it didnt crack or pop at all.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 7, 2011)

That's why I'm giving the no flush a try this round. I'm starting to think the need to flush is just an urban myth.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 7, 2011)

me to. i gave my mom some and she liked the taste and how it smoked. i'll give my sister some next time i see her and she what she thinks also. i'll do the same thing with the rest of my harvest. i mean if you really think about the flushing part. plants grow in the wild never get flushed, and their always getting organic nutes from the soil. idk im no pro.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm no pro either but sometimes you just got to say WTF. If you don't like the results it's not that hard to go right back to what you were doing in the first place. If the experiment fails, I just mark it up as a lesson learn and move on.

Check ya later.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 7, 2011)

my fan controller just got delivered, just like they said it would be by today  i'll hook it up and start dialing in the temps tonight. the filter is working great so far. cant smell anything at all, well unless i open my closet door lol. it even cleans the smell from me smoking also  plus i mixed up some nutes for the plants. i'll add the blackstrap molasses a little bit before i feen my plants(this stuff smell horrible), then ph it to 6.8 seeings how my milwalkie ph meter showed up today  and also my pollen press. and the lady at the post office made a joke about she should know my name by now as many packages as i get lol. 1 park i hate about living in a trailer park. i have to pick up most my packages sent to me.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 8, 2011)

I love trailer parks, hows the equipment hordeing going bro joke aside sounds like ya got it pro. Peace


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 8, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> I love trailer parks, hows the equipment hordeing going bro joke aside sounds like ya got it pro. Peace


lol funny f**ker. temps still a little low but will have to do for now. i'll be flushing the lph and the 1 sh when lights turn on. i got about 12 gallons ready for flushing


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 8, 2011)

i just flushed all 3 plants that needed to be. it was not fun at all. i checked the trich on the 2 lph and they looked about 50-70% cloudy depending on where i looked at. today is day 40 of "55 days". so starting thursday i'll give plant #3 only phed water and plant #1 i'll still give some nutes. i have a couple ginnie pigs to try my flush/no flush buds besides me  i tried taking some pix of the trich threw my 60x scope but none came out any good. i also decided to see how big my plants were and both plant 1 and 3 are about 29" tall with top nodes tied down. and i supper cropped the female skunk haze yesterday.
side note. just got a email from my cousin. he's going to use some extra computer parts a power supply and 4 fan speed controller. to add to the computer fans he already gave me. i'll get another box from him, he said he has a taller 1 same size wide and deep. so i'll be able to gave a small veg box, and a box for breeding. if everything works out. i'll need to get some more lights and timers. once i have the money ofcourse. I HATE BEING BROKE!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## smokermore (Mar 9, 2011)

lol i hate being broke too! i got about 8 ounces i could sell but everybody i kno doesnt fucking need any, lots of weed floating around right now....
hows that skunk haze doin?


----------



## smokermore (Mar 9, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> idk what up with my skunk haze in the last 2 day. i watered it the other day and now my fan leafs are getting brown spots fast as hell. should i rewater with nutes?
> 
> View attachment 1479203View attachment 1479202


well i just started reading some of your old posts lol. dude i would go ahead and flush the skunk. im no pro, but when leaves start getting brown spots that fast people usually recommend to flush. I had some brown spots forming on my last grow and i thought it needed MORE nutes and i ended up waaay over feeding them.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 9, 2011)

the skunk haze was 1 of the 3 that got flushed. i might flush them all again once they dry out some. have to see how they do in a day or 2. i think the other skunk haze is starting to show sex. looked like very tiny balls forming when i checked before lights turned off. if it is, i'll take some clones from it, then cut the rest down. that way i can collect some pollen to make some seeds of same strain, and maybe a mix of my own


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 10, 2011)

i got a little camera happy if you couldnt tell lol. well here we are at day 42 of 12/12. im going to flush lph #3 and not lph#1. #1 will get small amount of nutes still. so here we go
kannabia special just under 2 months sense popped threw soil. i took 4 tiny clones off of it. 


skunk haze 12/12 from seed. the female isnt doing very good at all, not sure if she's going to make it. the other one looks like its a male. i'll give another day to make sure. then i'll take 4 small clone from it for pollen and keep them sealed in cups till i have a box for just them. 


newest skunk haze and a white widow(from seed not a clone) skunk haze are in party cups, and the ww in the 1.5qt pot.


lph #3

lph #1


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 10, 2011)

[youtube]IqCnK-vE2QA[/youtube]


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 11, 2011)

well it's official the second skunk haze is a male. i have it pulled out for now. i'll take 2-4 clones from it, for pollen collection. try my hands at a little breeding 
here's the only 2 pix of the skunk haze male that came out where you could see.

i think i may have figured my camera out  these pix are of the 2 lph under my hps conversion bulb. seems to take better pix on a certain setting under my hood then in my room lol. well here's some bud porn for yall.


yall think i should trim all the fan leafs off or leave them till harvest?


----------



## justparanoid (Mar 11, 2011)

looking good subed! Where does the ducting lead to once it hits the wall? Are you venting inside a wall or tied into a air duct?

JP


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 11, 2011)

the ducting leads to a 6" dryer vent in the closet door. i have a passive air intake from my 1/2 bathroom, and exhaust into my bedroom. im running neg air pressure.


----------



## justparanoid (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks for the info!

JP


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 11, 2011)

no problem, glad i could help.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice updating red. So ya gonna breed? Cool, its a beautiful male. What are ya gonna cross it with?
Im interested and will speak soon.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 12, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> well it's official the second skunk haze is a male. i have it pulled out for now. i'll take 2-4 clones from it, for pollen collection. try my hands at a little breeding
> here's the only 2 pix of the skunk haze male that came out where you could see.
> View attachment 1488633View attachment 1488631
> i think i may have figured my camera out  these pix are of the 2 lph under my hps conversion bulb. seems to take better pix on a certain setting under my hood then in my room lol. well here's some bud porn for yall.
> ...


Hmmm frosty, I wish I could do some breeding, unfortunately I don't have the room. I can't comment on what you should do with the fan leaves. I was following this thread on ICMAG where this guy was stripping all his fan leaves during veg and flower for years. I think the thread was called defoliation or something like that. He had quite the following though. He claimed higher yields with this technique.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 12, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> Nice updating red. So ya gonna breed? Cool, its a beautiful male. What are ya gonna cross it with?
> Im interested and will speak soon.


 not sure what im going to cross it with yet. if i can save the female skunk haze(bad soil ph problems) i'll make some more skunk haze seeds. id like to cross it with a mostly indica also, to cut down flowering time. in the info for the skunk haze it says 20-22% THC. but it finishes in november outdoors. the high thc is why i ordered them  i have a couple clones from plant #3 rooted and i just took some kannabia special clones. so those are on my mind for breeding. plus i have another 11 strains on the way. so i need to get my arse moving on making a breeding box.


Dropastone said:


> Hmmm frosty, I wish I could do some breeding, unfortunately I don't have the room. I can't comment on what you should do with the fan leaves. I was following this thread on ICMAG where this guy was stripping all his fan leaves during veg and flower for years. I think the thread was called defoliation or something like that. He had quite the following though. He claimed higher yields with this technique.


 you can drop a link to the thread your talking about if you want dropastone i dont mind. im always looking to find better ways to grow my meds  i trimmed off some fan leafs that still had mostly purple stems last night. most seem to have went back to green on #1 after the flush. i also checked trich last night also. i see allot of cloudy and some clear no amber yet. less then 2 weeks left


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 12, 2011)

Good idea on breeding with a indica for lowering flowering time. How are ya finding that kannabia special?
Iv got a seed that is waiting to be popped myself, gotta feeling that its next inline with the next vegging babies.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 12, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> Good idea on breeding with a indica for lowering flowering time. How are ya finding that kannabia special?
> Iv got a seed that is waiting to be popped myself, gotta feeling that its next inline with the next vegging babies.


the kannabia special is about 2 months old sense it popped threw the soil. its 10" tall(just checked) and has about 12-13 nodes, counting the 2 lower sets i cut off for clones. you can tell by looking at it, that its mostly indica just like they said it was. im more then happy with it for a free seed. cant wait to see how it finishes.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 12, 2011)

Sounds like it could be a nice addition to my garden. Nice description BTW


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 12, 2011)

thank you. i like it so far. listed as 15% thc, its a uzbekistan x unknown skunk mix. the pic of it looked nice on attitude. i try to describe everything the best i can makes it easyer for others to know what im talking about. even tho i confuse myself some times lol. and i just got back from the dollar store  spent less then $10 and now im ready to take up to 30 clones  party cups kiss arse for cloning and seedlings


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 12, 2011)

I tried his technique a few times but never stuck with it. IMO this technique should only be done by an experienced grower. Someone that can grow a plant from start to finish without any serious problems. Then and only then you can start plucking fans. The fans tell you everything about your plants health. If you go plucking all the fans off, there's really no way to tell if your running into problems or not. I'm not saying your an inexperienced grower, I'm just saying be careful. In my case I didn't feel I was experienced enough to see it through till the end. I still have deficiencies in the plants I grow now, so I know I'm not ready to try this technique yet. Although, I may in the future.

Here ya go.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=174163


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 12, 2011)

same here i keep getting def in my plants. but i'll check it out and see if i want to try his tek. thank you for the link.


----------



## dirtycurty420 (Mar 12, 2011)

loookin goood lookin goood....


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 12, 2011)

thank you. another not so fun night lol, but the flushing is done. i reflushed the skunk haze and lph #3. the skunk haze only took about 3 gallons to flush out to a good ph runoff. the lph #3 on the other hand took allot more. took about 10 gallons to get the runoff up to about 6.3. much better then 5.8 after about 5 gallons. the plan is still to give lph#3 only phed water, and lph #1 low doses of nutes. and im realy hoping the weather gets warm enough by the time im done harvesting both lph(harvesting tops then lower when finished) finish. so i can plant it outside to reveg it


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 13, 2011)

Are you flushing with regular tap water or has it been pH-ed. I was thinking about doing that to mine just to leach all the salts from the soil but I'm kinda scared to move em to the bathroom for fear of breaking branches. My girls are so top heavy it wouldn't take much to snap em.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 13, 2011)

im flushing with tap water and clearex to flush out the built up salts. the water is phed. i set my 3 gallon pots in a 5 gallon bucket to flush the plants, or i put the smaller pots in a 10" net pot in a bucket to flush. i would rather use snow/rain water but ive been lazy and keep forgeting to put my buckets outside. my plants shake allot when i move them, and ive noticed that the string i got tied to a couple branches is lose but not dangling yet. i have no chose but to pull my plants out of my closet. to many plants in a small area lol. between plants and clones i have about 15 plants in my closet, and 7 of them have to be moved back and forth between my closet and a cardboard box. so they get more them 12 hours of light. an i still need to order better lights for the box. im think 2-100 watt cfl's for it, it's 23"x23"x27". then i'll have to move my cactus out of the box, so i dont burn them but that no biggy.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 13, 2011)

i decided to take a top for a test bud. took some pix of right off the plant, then cleaned up with the trim. i cant wait for it to dry


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 13, 2011)

What strain you working with there? I got a few testers I've been eying myself, just can't get myself to do it. Lem me know how it turn out.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 14, 2011)

the 2 plants close to being done are a friends cross. he dont know the strains crossed, but he calls it lemon pepper haze(my guess haze is put in there to sound good  ) the skunk haze has about 2 months left to finish flowering and the white widow has a ways to go. i also ordered 2-105watt 5000K and 2-105watt 2700K cfl's from 1000bulbs.com with my cousin last night. my part of the bill is $85 paying half of the shipping.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 15, 2011)

i checked the lph #3 today and i seen a couple amber trich. so she got the axe  the wet weight of the buds im keeping is 74.7g or 2.62oz, and the pop corn buds wet weight was 23.2g or 0.82oz, for a total of 97.8g or 3.45oz wet. i'll be building the tumbler later today, and the drying box i started a couple months ago.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 15, 2011)

Ahhhh, you must be out of smoke if your chopping early. Sounds like your gonna get maybe an ounce or so dry. Be sure to post pics of that tumbler because I wanna see it. I'm planning on building one myself but it's been on the back burner all winter because it's just to darn cold to be working in the garage.

Thanks for the update and I'll check ya later.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 15, 2011)

na i chopped because some of the trich on lph #3 were turning amber. my guess is because of the ph problems and it got root bond once also. that it finished early. the lph were the first set of these seeds made. so they were kinda all over the place for genetics. i cant wait for the pop corn buds and the trim to dry out to make some tinctures  and of course the buds, but im still waiting on my humidity gauges which should be here in a couple days. so i should be good for curing. lph #1 looks like the tops are biger then #3. not sure if it's because #1 only has 4 main tops, and #3 had allot more is why their smaller. i know i messed up some with waiting to long on transplant and these damn ph issues. hopefuly next round will be allot better once i phase the rest of the closet out.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 15, 2011)

i put 7 more seeds into soil a min ago. no name given to me for the cross, but the seeds are a green crack x sensi star if i can remember correctly.


edit: what do yall do with your gloves covered with trich and hairs?


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 15, 2011)

I heard if you put em the freezer for a bit it should just peel right off the glove.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 15, 2011)

kool i think i read the same thing. couldnt find anything last night, of course i was tired as hell. i'll put them in the freezer now.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 15, 2011)

Redrum, Redrum, Redrum, LOL. I just realized the meaning of your name after all this time. Now every time I see your name all I'm gonna see is Jack Nicolson with an ax breaking down the door.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Redrum, Redrum, Redrum, LOL. I just realized the meaning of your name after all this time. Now every time I see your name all I'm gonna see is Jack Nicolson with an ax breaking down the door.


lmao sweet. i wondering if anyone was going to put my little axe part with my name together lol. that movie kicks ass!!!


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 15, 2011)

this is for you drop. i had to post it 


[youtube]X_C4f7JKVfQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 15, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> lmao sweet. i wondering if anyone was going to put my little axe part with my name together lol. that movie kicks ass!!!


I kinda knew you where basing your name on the shining. As for you glove Q put in freezer like Dropastone said. Thats a nice lump of ''FINGER HASH'' ya got there. Perks of harvesting, Honestly i hate trimming. Its ok for no more than 2 hours, anymore gets labotumous. Peace


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 15, 2011)

my ma helped me do the quick part by removing all the fan leafs first. but then she took off when it got down to the dirty work of all the sugar leafs lol.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 15, 2011)

Im not surprized. I suppose your gonna make hash outta the trimmings?


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 15, 2011)

hell yea. tumble it all for about 5-10min twice. then into a jar for a tincture  not sure if im going to make a glycerine or alcohol tincture yet. an i still want to make cannabutter. but i guess i can wait for the next plant to finish for that.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds cool.
Im doing a cannabutter run this time and of course finger hash comes naturally.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 15, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> this is for you drop. i had to post it
> 
> 
> [youtube]X_C4f7JKVfQ&feature=related[/youtube]



Hahaha LMAO. That' classic man. Gotta love Jack.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 15, 2011)

well i have a smoke report on the first bud i took for a tester from lph #3. its a very smooth smoke. hard for me to describe the taste. i smoke cigs to much lol. its a nice uppity kind of high, and im not in any pain!!  i dont feel like i want to just go to bed at all. my friend i went over and smoked a  with said, same on a very smooth smoke. he said he thought it taste kinda like a pie. like a cherry or blueberry or lemon he wasnt sure. i got really high off that 1 joint, and still am. we smoked it almost 2 hours ago.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 16, 2011)

as i pulled all my plants that get more then 12 hours of light i remembered i forgot to post a pic of lph #3. well whats left of it for re-veg that is  not sure where im going to put it once it goes outside. talking with my buddy last night testing the lph out . i can put a couple plants at his friends house. he's done a couple small grows in his back yard so far. so i got a new spot for a couple outdoor plants


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 16, 2011)

Sounds good man. I don't plan on doing any outside this year. I was a nervous wreck last year and I don't know If I can put myself through all of that again. I had 3 bag seed beasts last year that produced a little over a pound a piece. The cash flow was nice come harvest time but it's not worth a ride to jail. If that mystery G13 seed from the tude is the NL auto that I've been hearing about I might put that back there this year. 

Here's a quick peek at the beasts from last year. Let me know and I'll take em down if you don't want em on your thread.

Peace.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 16, 2011)

wow dude those are some monster plants  what strains are those? na its all good keep them up. i dont mind anyone posting some pix here and there. i cant wait for my seeds to come in ive been wondering what the new G13 strain is. all tho i havent looked on the tude lately to see if anything was posted about it. i hate not knowing. i do know my beans are at customs now, so im only waiting on their slow asses to get a move on. i want my shit lol. i still cant believe i ended up spending $73 for the promo, but its more then worth it so eff it.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 16, 2011)

I didn't think you'd mide the pics. I don't know what strain those were. It was some killer bag seeds I saved about 10 years ago I thought they were Indica dom but I soon realized they were clearly sativa dom. It started to stretch almost uncontrollably. That's a 6 foot fence I had to put up to hide em from the neighbors. I supercropped them bitches for 2 months straight. If I would have just let them grow they would have been easily 10 feet tall or more. The bad thing about it was, back in late Oct early Nov we had some bad wind storms and they got beat up pretty bad, I had busted branches everywhere. They weren't even fully ripe but I had to chop em. It was some good smoke but should have been much better.

Hey I know what you mean about the tude. I got my free t-shirt the other day but I haven't seen the seeds yet. I'm in no big hurry though, I got plenty of time before I start growing those out. The only reason I bought em was because of the big birthday promo they were having. It was just to good of a deal to pass up.

That G13 mystery seed I guess is a crap shoot. They were giving 3 different ones away. I think one was called hypnotic, one was an NL auto and the other I can't remember.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 16, 2011)

that sucks about the weather messing up the plants. but they still came out good tho. cant have anything go past begging to mid of october for outdoor here. gets way to cold up here. so i should get a free shirt besides the 1 that i ordered with shipping? i just checked the tracking on my seeds. it says their here  i'll know for sure in about an hour, hour and a half at most


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 16, 2011)

Did you go to the birthday gifts page? They were giving away some free stuff. Most of the good stuff was already gone when I got there.

Hmmm my mail just ran. Maybe I should check my tracking #


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 16, 2011)

na i forgot to go to that page. i was ripped off my double perk bong in my avatar when i ordered. so does that mean no free gift for me? if so  but my seeds will be here early enough to start them for outdoors, to get them right outside saving space and money lol.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 16, 2011)

Did you register for the chance to win a free trip to Amsterdam? They were offering that too. You had to send your order # to a specified email address to enter. Sounds you hosed yourself on the free gift.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 16, 2011)

WTF i didnt do that either  i should have been paying more attention to what i was doing. but on a good note, my seeds came in  i like the shirt that came with it, other then i would have rather had a different color besides white. my new G13 strain is hypnotic fem. hope they got the info posted for it so i can add it to my genetics info.

what i bought


freebies


it's all about respect!


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 16, 2011)

Right on man, I should be getting mine any day then.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 16, 2011)

sweet. you got the pineapple express right?


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 16, 2011)

ok i just noticed 2 of my seeds are not what they were supposed to be. instead of a dinafem white widow i got a blue widow. and instead of a dinafem diesel i got a critical +. i even double checked my account on the tude to make sure. not the right ones, but i dont mind at all. the 2 they send in place of the 2 about the same. i do like i sounds of the blue widow, soulds like a very tasty smoke.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah I got the pineapple coming. I heard it's the bomb. Yeah they probably just ran out and replaced em with those.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 16, 2011)

it works for me  i cant wait to see you grow those 
i just put 13 more seeds to soak. not sure yet whats going to stay inside and whats going to go outside yet.
seeds soaking:
5 master kush reg
5 cristal paradice reg
1 ice kush fem
1 critical+ fem
1 hypotic fem


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 17, 2011)

damn the fedex guys are getting lazy. my sister came over and i had a package just sitting on the porch. its not like its going to get stolen where i live but its the point the lazy f***ers cant even knock on the door anymore. the car is in the driveway to. besides that, i put all the new seeds into soil this morning, besides 1 master kush its still floating. the box from the 424cfm inline fan works perfect for holding my 3 cup setup for seedlings/clones. i'll move them into the box as the seeds pop threw the soil.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 17, 2011)

Lookin good red. Glad ya got your beans being stateside an ol


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 17, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> Lookin good red. Glad ya got your beans being stateside an ol


this is my second order from the tude(plus 1 order from nirvana). got here allot faster this time around. mostly because it ain't x-mas no more  looking at my ziplock bag of seeds this morning. i got a bunch of strains now  i need more space lol, or atleast my damn cfl's to get here. i so cant wait to have a perpetuel grow going. then learning to time everything out right is going to be a pain in the ass i bet. oh and i think im going to have to put the glass back on my hood soon, with the ducting ran threw it. i had to add a lowe's 6" inline fan to a side of my hood to blow over the bulb to lower temps.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 17, 2011)

day 49 of 12/12 for the lph #1 and it looks like it still has a couple weeks left to it. now im really kicking myself in the arse for letting the lph #3 get root bound 1/2 way threw flower. also today 1 of the green crack x sensi star popped threw the soil. do you guys think its to late to take some clones off the lph #1 bottom? it dont get much light at all, and i could always use more female plants for outdoors. well here they are and where their at 
lph#1 


skunk haze 12/12 from seed. showing sex sense 2-15-11

kannabia special day 4 of 12/12


newer skunk haze still in veg

my retarded nirvana white widow


didnt feel like taking pix of the clones or the seedlings. the clones still look the same as they did when i took them. and my cousin said the bulbs should be here by saturday according to the tracking info.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 17, 2011)

Shit is lookin proper homie!


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 17, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5466249]Shit is lookin proper homie![/QUOTE]

thanks sicc. im working on it. upgrading when i can afford to, and some times when i cant lol. hoping to improve allot.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 17, 2011)

Each grow only get's better i always say. I got some Green Cracc i've been smokin on the last couple days. That cross you got sounds good. You could try and take a clone off the lph, i kno i've heard and read of people taking late clones. Just take's them longer.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 17, 2011)

kool thanks man. we dont seen to get allot of the good stuff around here allot. or atleast no one that i know. and if they do they want $300-500 an oz


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey man everything is looking real good, nice and frosty. 

I don't know about taking clones that late in the game, I've never tried. If you can find a decent cut that's not too woody you might be able to clone it but it would take a while, you would have to be patient with em. The plants I'm flowering now, I took those cuts 4 weeks into flower and they took over 30 days to root. Personally I like to take clones two weeks into flower. I've read and found out from personal experience that clones taken no later than two weeks in flower will make them have tighter node spacing with lots of side branching (which I like). You could also just try to re veg it instead of taking clones.

Them skunks in the second row stretched quite a bit didn't they.

Man was it warm here today. It got up to 71 degrees and it was 60 degrees yesterday but it's gonna be back in the 50's for a few days starting tomorrow. I was outside soaking up some sun and the fresh air, playing with my dogs. Man I can't wait for it to warm up for good.

Check ya later bro.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 17, 2011)

i think i'll just leave a couple small branches on the bottom and reveg it the the lph #3. is it ok to have the lph #3 in my closet under the 2000k bulb for 12 hours, then in my bathroom to get sun light for extra hours of lights? it will be able to go outside in a couple weeks, i hope. mmmmm 71  it only got to like 60 today i think. and its getting colder the next couple days  i put the glass back on my hood. now the temp in my closet is 75.9 and my room is 73.9. it was 75 in my room  ive got the windows open now. yea the skunk haze did get stretched. the first 2 nodes are nice and tight, then i transplanted it into a bigger pot, and didnt put anything under it besides the bucket. it stretched fast as hell to lol


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 18, 2011)

The kannabia special looks real nice. As for your first pic thats a stinky lookin beast.
Im gonna try and gey my fat ass to do a update like that. lol


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 18, 2011)

> *is it ok to have the lph #3 in my closet under the 2000k bulb for 12 hours, then in my bathroom to get sun light for extra hours of lights? it will be able to go outside in a couple week*


I don't see why not.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 18, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> The kannabia special looks real nice. As for your first pic thats a stinky lookin beast.
> Im gonna try and gey my fat ass to do
> a update like that. lol





Dropastone said:


> I don't see why not.


 i sure hope so on the kannabia. it looks good so far 
yea i'll leave the lph #1 some nodes on the bottom for reveg then.
what do you guys think. should i be topping or trimming my plants any when i put them into flower to get a better yield? and i mean besides not let your plants get root bound 1/2 way threw flower lol.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 18, 2011)

I fim mine to keep a low profile. To be honest if i had the headroom i would'nt bother. As for yield i dunno wether it makes a difference. Iv done side by side grows of fimmed and not fimmed and found it made a small difference but nothing to shout about.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 18, 2011)

kool thanks man. i think im just going to leave the kannabia alone. its small already, i'll see what it does and maybe do something different to the clones idk yet.
edit: 2 more green crack x sensi star poped threw the soil


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 18, 2011)

Its totally down to how much extra trimming ya wanna do, i find fimmed plants take a little bit more time to trim than non butchered marijuana.
Good one on the popped sprouts, looking forward to seeing something different.
PEACE
edit- I was banging on about what to do with ya clones!


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 18, 2011)

my clones? what ones lol im think i may take 2 more clones from the kannabia later. i'll be selling some clones localy also. i got some friends that can sell them $10 a piece or more. i just pulled the veg plants out of the closet. the fan i duct taped to the hood fell last night  i had a kannabia clone and the first green crack x sensi star on the floor and dirt spilled. either died  glad the clone had some roots. and i'll be hooking the ducting up threw my hood tonight before the light come on. im not dealing with 75 degrees in my room, or 72 with the windows open. is it ok to have my inline fan turned down low? i might have to, to get temps to mid 70's.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 18, 2011)

Good thing the fan didnt kill them, turning the fan on low should be fine as well.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 18, 2011)

thats what im saying lol. they still had clear cups on them, well till they got knocked over that is. wont have to worry about that happening after i redo the ducting tonight.


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 18, 2011)

whrere are you gonna be doin this clone thing bro? i need clones bad, but everyone says they have em... till i need em, than everyopnes a ghost and their phones dont work.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 18, 2011)

i'll be more of a supplier for them to get rid of mostly. the closet will stay as flowering as long as possible. but will be switched to hold mother plants if needed. i live in upstate ny. it sucks here and gets way to cold.


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 19, 2011)

damn michigan here right on huron so i relate,


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 19, 2011)

little update. 1 master kush, hypnotic, and the critical+ popped threw the soil. when i noticed the critical+ popped it looked kinda weird. under close inspection, there was 2 roots growing from the seed. i was able to split the 2 from each other  they are sharing the same cup for now. if they both keep growing i'll transplant 1 into it's own cup.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 19, 2011)

That's cool. Aren't you on trynagrowsomthngs thread? He had one doing the same thing.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 19, 2011)

i thought i was subbed to it. i'll have to find his thread and show him.

edit:i posted it for him


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 19, 2011)

So far so good


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 19, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5475968]So far so good [/QUOTE]

i just hope it stays that way lol. even being part irish my luck sucks.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 20, 2011)

Twins, No way i want one. Be nice if it happen's to a pricy seed


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 20, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> Twins, No way i want one. Be nice if it happen's to a pricy seed


i would love for that to happen when i germ my s.a.g.e. and blue widow. thats the second seed ive ever seen do that. probably the koolest thing i seen on here was a plant that grew 4 branches at every node instead of 2. i think i may name the twins instead of just a number. an im guess yall already know the names for the twins


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 20, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> i would love for that to happen when i germ my s.a.g.e. and blue widow. thats the second seed ive ever seen do that. probably the koolest thing i seen on here was a plant that grew 4 branches at every node instead of 2. i think i may name the twins instead of just a number. an im guess yall already know the names for the twins


Totaly agree, S,A,G,E sounds the bomb. Its a legend. I don't think i possess a blue widow? Ah well i got ya as a grow ginnie-pig! PEACE


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 20, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> Totaly agree, S,A,G,E sounds the bomb. Its a legend. I don't think i possess a blue widow? Ah well i got ya as a grow ginnie-pig! PEACE


i got the s.a.g.e. and the blue widow from the 3/4 tude promo. i'll be starting them in a couple months. those two may end up as mother plants. i just picked up my power supply/controller from my cousin. so if the bulbs come in tomorrow, and he grabs the box for me. i'll be able to set the boxes up as veg boxes. cant wait to see what its going cost me tomorrow for 30-1 gallon pots and mylar.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 20, 2011)

finished the tumbler. i wish i would have ordered 1 long piece, but oh well. here it is.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 20, 2011)

Hell yeah, can't wait to some hash out of it bro.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 20, 2011)

me either  i got the trimmings and the pop corn buds off the last plant in a jar just waiting lol. also stems are dried and ready to be used for tinctures.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 22, 2011)

i decided to rearrange my closet. i didnt like how it was. so i made 3 transplants from party cups to 1 gallon pots. then moved some things around a little. not much different, but should be a little easier to take plants in and out of it now. fedex didnt show up today. so no cfl's yet  but i did get to the hydro shop and got 20 of the 30-1gallon pots and 25' of mylar. i'll grab double sided tape later today to secure the mylar to the boxes. i think the 4-80mm computer fans should work for intake and exhaust for the boxes. you guys think i should run 1 or 2 105watt cfl per box? the box is 23"x23"x26" and all 4 sides and top will be lined with mylar and bottom with plastic.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 22, 2011)

I think one each would be good for the boxs.

Nice porn


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 22, 2011)

Your getting some nice colas there yourself bro. And you sure got a lot going on in that closet my friend. 

Peace.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks guys. thats why im trying to get the boxes finished, that way there is more room. but fedex is fcking everything up. i told my cousin to call and complain and them. yea the lph #1 is starting is getting nice size  idk why the lph #3 just stopped growing and hairs turned so early. well if 1 bulb should be good per box, i may have to get 2 more boxes lol. i got 2 5000k 105watt and 2 2700k 105watt coming. i think im going to start checking the trich on the lph#1 more often, now that hairs are turning color. an let it go more then just starting amber, maybe a 10-20% amber. my thinking on that is the trich under leafs and between cylax's will get more cloudy. is that about right or is that just another 1 of my stoner thooughts?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 22, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> thanks guys. thats why im trying to get the boxes finished, that way there is more room. but fedex is fcking everything up. i told my cousin to call and complain and them. yea the lph #1 is starting is getting nice size  idk why the lph #3 just stopped growing and hairs turned so early. well if 1 bulb should be good per box, i may have to get 2 more boxes lol. i got 2 5000k 105watt and 2 2700k 105watt coming. i think im going to start checking the trich on the lph#1 more often, now that hairs are turning color. an let it go more then just starting amber, maybe a 10-20% amber. my thinking on that is the trich under leafs and between cylax's will get more cloudy. is that about right or is that just another 1 of my stoner thooughts?


The color of the trich's depends on how ripe the plant is, the trichs will change no matter what part of the plant. Certain parts wont change just because of their location. The color of trichs determines the high. Im sure you've seen this pic but its always good to refer to.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 22, 2011)

yea ive seen that posts a bunch of places on here. ive tried to take pic with my camera threw my scope. didnt work to good lol. well im off to bed have a good 1 guys.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 22, 2011)

i finished the first box. all sides and top are lined with mylar. i didnt line the bottom with plastic because i didnt feel like digging threw my shed. im using just 2-80mm fans and 1-105watt cfl 5000k 7150 lumen bulb. the first pic is looking threw the mylar where the 120mm fan was.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 22, 2011)

i almost forgot day 35 sense showing sex skunk haze 12/12 from seed.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 22, 2011)

The box looks good Red, thought you were gonna have a mother in there for some reason. Is that gonna be your veg box now?


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 22, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5489570]The box looks good Red, thought you were gonna have a mother in there for some reason. Is that gonna be your veg box now?[/QUOTE]

using as veg box for now. most of those plants will be put outside. just getting them a head start on the short outdoor season we have here. waiting on my cousin to grab the second box for me also. if i get 1 or 2 from this set that have some real good genetics. i'll turn them into mother until i germ the blue widow and the sage. my ice kush fem pop last night or this morning i cant remember and some others. so im down to waiting on 4 green crack x sensi star, 1 crystal paradise, and 1 master kush to pop. i'll also be lining my closet with mylar tomorrow when lights go out, unless i feel like doing it later tonight.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 22, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> using as veg box for now. most of those plants will be put outside. just getting them a head start on the short outdoor season we have here. waiting on my cousin to grab the second box for me also. if i get 1 or 2 from this set that have some real good genetics. i'll turn them into mother until i germ the blue widow and the sage. my ice kush fem pop last night or this morning i cant remember and some others. so im down to waiting on 4 green crack x sensi star, 1 crystal paradise, and 1 master kush to pop. i'll also be lining my closet with mylar tomorrow when lights go out, unless i feel like doing it later tonight.


Nice, how long will you be vegging them in the box?


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 22, 2011)

till their ready for 3 gallon pots or ready to stay outside. should be warm enough for them to stay outside in about 2-3 week. ny sucks for outdoor season. where is a cheap place to get trays for under my pots? i only need 30-6" trays, wont need trays for them once they go outside. but id like them while their still inside. and i only need a couple larger trays for the couple that are staying at my house.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 22, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> till their ready for 3 gallon pots or ready to stay outside. should be warm enough for them to stay outside in about 2-3 week. ny sucks for outdoor season. where is a cheap place to get trays for under my pots? i only need 30-6" trays, wont need trays for them once they go outside. but id like them while their still inside. and i only need a couple larger trays for the couple that are staying at my house.


I would look online or at a local hydro shop if you have one. Or a Home Depot or something like that should have some.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 23, 2011)

here's the upgrade, mylar and 105 watt cfl's  hope you guys enjoy.

[youtube]F_c8zIEfTEs[/youtube]


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 23, 2011)

Can you tell a big difference after you put up the mylar? I bought a roll a while back but it seemed like a pain in the ass to put up. At the time I thought it would be too noisy. So I just went with flat white paint and now my roll of mylar is just collecting dust. I thought about putting it up when this round is done. How's the noise level with your fans hitting it? Does it sound like your opening a bag of chips? Also did you get the 1 mil or the 2 mil?


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 23, 2011)

the hydro shop by me only carry's 2mil mylar. and yes its a pain in the ass to hang, well atleast if you try and do it all 1 piece that is by yourself. an have everything in your way. i have some duct tape rolled behind it in some spots. i dont hear any noise from it either. i do hear a computer fan in my box that needs to be replaced tho. i can hear it humming lol. an feel a vibration on the box. idk if its much brighter in there with the mylar over the flat white paint. i may pull all the mylar out of the closet and redo it. cut each piece a couple inches longer then each side, then rehang each piece with a small over lap. but most likely i'll just leave it. its already hung. but my ocd kicks in some times and i end up redoing things until their the way i want them. like the tumbler lol.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 23, 2011)

I was thinking about using a can of spray glue and adhere it to the walls with that. That way it wouldn't be flapping around with the fan blowing on it. The last thing I need is for someone asking what that noise was. My grow is pretty stealth and I want to keep it that way. I got friends that stop by on a regular basis that have no clue that I grow. I did attempt to put it up at one time and I felt that it was just to noisy. I got the 1 mil though and it's probably noisier that the 2 mil.

It looks good on your end though. 

Peace.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 23, 2011)

i would have used spray glue, but i have to clean the closet out later this year. goverment program to fix my ma's trailer that she's been waiting on for almost 2 years. like windows, insulation, roof, ect. ect. so i just taped it. a buddy of mine used spray glue to attach his mylar in his cabinet in his garage. he used a new paint roller to roll the mylar to the cabinet, so it went on smooth and not all crinkled.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 23, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> here's the upgrade, mylar and 105 watt cfl's  hope you guys enjoy.
> 
> [youtube]F_c8zIEfTEs[/youtube]


everything looks great!


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 23, 2011)

thank you.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool box. Looks like ya got a busy couple of months ahead of ya.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 23, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> Cool box. Looks like ya got a busy couple of months ahead of ya.


oh yea lol. i'll have help once they go outside at my friends house. i'll be in control over all my plants, when it comes to watering/feeding them. i'll bring over my nutes when needed and leave my ph test drops there, so he can ph the water/nutes before he waters them. i'll have him buy some small bottles of ph up and down also. a couple plants may get put right into the ground, if we can find a couple nice spots.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 24, 2011)

day 56 of 12/12 for the lph #1. another week gone and still not finished lol. well here she is 


lph #3 clone, i think if not #1


my other skunk haze


my kannabia special isnt looking so good. i just checked it and the soil feels wet still. what do you guys think i should do? flush again, refeed with some h2o2 added, or try and wash off the soil and repot it in a nursry pot.


i put the skunk haze and lph #3 clone into my closet to flower, their both 12" tall. i know the skunk haze has a bunch of hair already. i left it in my closet till sex showed then moved it to veg box, but it still kept growing white hairs. would have put it in closet sooner but wasnt paying attention to how tall it was.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 24, 2011)

the closet


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 25, 2011)

im sick of soil ph problems, and decided to buy dolimite lime. they have small granulates(i think thats what he said) and power. what 1 should i buy, and how much do i add to me soil?


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 25, 2011)

Not to sure about that one. I haven't had the chance to use any yet. I went to like 5 stores and nobody had the dolomite lime.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 25, 2011)

ive called and looked at different store and had the same problem. i can find lime almost everywhere's, but no dolomite lime. i think im going to try the lime, and see how it works. if it helps with my soil ph problem, i'll be happy with it.


----------



## tafbang (Mar 25, 2011)

Great stuff man, great grow


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 25, 2011)

tafbang said:


> Great stuff man, great grow


thank you


----------



## Green Shark (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice grow red I was just dropping in to check out the 12/12 from seed on the sativa. I am starting a 90% sativa here soon called Hawiaain Snow just want to see about the size. Just a question did you top it any? Well great looking plants for sure looks like everything is well I will check back later how long you think you got on them now! +rep


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 25, 2011)

Green Shark said:


> Nice grow red I was just dropping in to check out the 12/12 from seed on the sativa. I am starting a 90% sativa here soon called Hawiaain Snow just want to see about the size. Just a question did you top it any? Well great looking plants for sure looks like everything is well I will check back later how long you think you got on them now! +rep


nope not toped at all. i super cropped it once because it was growing out of the light on the side. its kinda stretched from not putting it close enough to the light after i transplanted it to the pot its in now. and its had allot of soil ph problems also. like the rest of my plants. i'll be buying lime and adding it to my soil from now on. it depends on the genetics of your plant, and light intensity is how big your plant may be. im going to do another 12/12 from seed on the skunk haze again i think. maybe even a white widow also.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 26, 2011)

Lookin nice my man, havn'nt been around properly since thursday. My dog, best friend and baby winston the bulldog was killed. Im devastated. Sorry to bring this up but its nice to vent and seeing as your an anonimous friend its easy to talk about. Keep up the good work bro


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 26, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> Lookin nice my man, havn'nt been around properly since thursday. My dog, best friend and baby winston the bulldog was killed. Im devastated. Sorry to bring this up but its nice to vent and seeing as your an anonimous friend its easy to talk about. Keep up the good work bro


its ok dude. what happened to your dogs?


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 26, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5506525]Very nice  





[/QUOTE]

thank you. i wish it would hurry up and finish already lol. he told me it was a 55 day strain. already past that.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 26, 2011)

2 weeks into flower and im liking this strain for size so far. i have 4 rooted clones from it about to be transplanted into 1 gallon pots at next watering. i also have 2 more that arent rooted yet, and not looking so good. idk whats up with these 2. did them the same way as the others. i did crack 1 of the main stems on 1 tho when taking the clone. if those 2 dont make it no big deal, i have 4 more already rooted. and the clones are staying nice and tight nodes. so i should be able to take 4 clones off each of those's also in about 5-8 weeks


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 27, 2011)

nice bro. what strains are those again


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 27, 2011)

Them ladies are lookin sexy


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 28, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> nice bro. what strains are those again


thanks guys . its a kannabia special fem. it was my freebie from my first order from the tude. sorry i forgot to post the strain. that would have helped lol.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 28, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> thanks guys . its a kannabia special fem. it was my freebie from my first order from the tude. sorry i forgot to post the strain. that would have helped lol.


What a freaking pot head


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> What a freaking pot head


yup lol. ive got allot going on. well not allot but still looking for a job and its making me lose my mind!! i hate not working, it sucks.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 28, 2011)

I hear ya bro I've been on unemployment going on 2 years now. I'm out looking for work almost everyday and there aint shit to be had. My unemployment will be running out in a cpl of months and somethings got to give soon. So in the mean time I'm just growing me bud. It helps to keep me sane and high at the same time lol. I couldn't have a better hobby. 

check ya later man.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 28, 2011)

mine runs out in about 4 weeks. an my luck i wont get a extention. i think our hobby is 1 of the best hobby's there is  and i hope to never stop growing


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't know how it is in your area but in mine if you've run out of the federally funded extensions the state will pick it back up for 20 more weeks. They call that EB extended benefits and after that runs out, your screwed. So hopefully you're state will be able to get that EB going for you. I hope it all works out for you bro. 

Speaking of finding a job, I got a cpl of leads over the weekend and I'm getting ready to hit the pavement again. 

Check ya later.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> I don't know how it is in your area but in mine if you've run out of the federally funded extensions the state will pick it back up for 20 more weeks. They call that EB extended benefits and after that runs out, your screwed. So hopefully you're state will be able to get that EB going for you. I hope it all works out for you bro.
> 
> Speaking of finding a job, I got a cpl of leads over the weekend and I'm getting ready to hit the pavement again.
> 
> Check ya later.


kool thanks for the info. i'll have to look into it. good luck man, hope your lead work out for ya.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 28, 2011)

checking on my plants like i do normally, i was thinking about changing the 2700k cfl to a 5000k. so i would have multi spectrum. what do you guys think? or should i leave the 2700k bulb in.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 29, 2011)

i swapped out the 2700k bulb for a 5000k. my last master kush seed popped earlier and i put it right into my closet to do another 12/12 from seed. just hope this 1 come out allot better then the first 1.


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 29, 2011)

Never done it my self but I always see people using a mixed spectrum and I haven't heard any complaints yet.

Peace homey.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 29, 2011)

day 42 sense sex show. this will be the last update on this plant. it looks like shit and will be cut down when the lph#1 does. its grown like shit because of the soil going so acidic. hoping my plants start getting better with the lime added to the new soil mix.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 30, 2011)

second veg box is done and hooked up 


[youtube]fRPtdLNDcAY[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 30, 2011)

The Box looks good, cant wait to see that thing fill up


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 30, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> second veg box is done and hooked up
> 
> 
> [youtube]fRPtdLNDcAY[/youtube]


 i was talkin to a friend and trhink i mntnd it in one of my posts, tyhat i wanted to make a mother box exactly like thet! awesome, nice to see my thiught will work, i see im gonna need another fan though, i wasnt thinking about an intake...


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 30, 2011)

SICC";5527209]The Box looks good said:


> i was talkin to a friend and trhink i mntnd it in one of my posts, tyhat i wanted to make a mother box exactly like thet! awesome, nice to see my thiught will work, i see im gonna need another fan though, i wasnt thinking about an intake...


i have a taller box same size WxD for if i decide to keep 1 or 2 as a mother plant. i still need to add a couple fans. radio shack sells fans cheap. i still need to look around for prices.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 31, 2011)

another week gone , and still not done lol. the buds dont seem to be getting any longer, but they are getting fatter  depending on where i check on the main cola's, their from about 50/50 for clear and cloudy, to about 30/70 clear and cloudy. my white widow and last skunk haze that are vegging i put into the closet. both girls are showing sex. i cant wait for the lph #1 to finish so i can build my dropastone air table for my closet  and yes drop i like your air table that much im building 1 like it 

lph#1


skunk haze


white widow

closet


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 1, 2011)

It wont be long till she's ready bro and it looks like you may pull 3 or 4oz off that one. Great job my friend. I'm glad you like my air floor and I truly believe you will be very happy with one for you grow space. It really does a great job pulling fresh air up through the canopy.

Peace.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 1, 2011)

3-4oz off that 1 plant would be nice. i cant wait to build it, and get those damn buckets out. they work great for raising plants. but im losing so much space from in between them. and 1 of then buckets is close to my intake, so i know im losing air flow into my closet from it also.


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 1, 2011)

Can't wait to see it happen, I'll be watching.

Peace bro.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 1, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Can't wait to see it happen, I'll be watching.
> 
> Peace bro.


me either  once i get some extra money to spend on the wood, lowe's here i come lol. i already have the screws, i just need to get 4-5 furn strips, and cut to the length for it to be able to drop in and pull out easy. im thinking about 1" smaller for width and depth, with a 2"x4" on each side wall. should a box fan under the air floor be enough air flow so i dont need a fan up top?


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah I think you should be just fine with just the box fan. That's one of the reasons I set my room up like that was to get rid of a fan blowing across the top of the canopy and that's only because I didn't have the room. The way I got it set up, the air constantly moves from the bottom to the top. When it's lights out I just have it run for 15 min every hour to keep fresh air moving.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 1, 2011)

thats why i like you air floor so much. i want to get rid of the fan blowing across the tops. its not like it takes up allot of space, but its still space, and i have to be careful moving around it so i dont knock it off the wall. its only held up by 1 of those hook things you screw into the wall.

small update: i just put 2 white widow seeds into party cups with coco coir. 1 is just coco coir and some dolomite, and the other is coir and about 25% perlite with some dolomite in it. both seeds were soaked for about 12 hours, and were both at the bottom of the water. i just hope both pop about the same time and soon. and better genetics would be nice besides the retarded 1 i already put into flower the other day.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice, cant wait for the harvest. How does she smell?


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 1, 2011)

to be honest with you im not sure lol. idk if its to many mix smell from the different plants flowering, or if its because of my sinuses. i asked my ma, and she said she dont know either. she said it just smell like weed lol. someone needs to invent smell-o-vision lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 2, 2011)

lol, that would be awesome. She looks great, should be a nice harvest


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 2, 2011)

i think im going to try harder not to try this 1 till its done curing. that way i can get a dry weight from it. i did cut 2 small buds from the middle center. about a gram dry i think, to test  i just wish she would hurry up and finish already. i noticed last night a bunch of new white hairs on the tops of the cola's. i just hope that doesnt mean its going to be a couple more weeks before she's done. i also cut almost all the main fan leafs off the kannabia and trimmed some of the inner leafs off the lower branches, so just whats at the ends is left. seedlings should be ready to transplants in a week or two into gallon pots. just trying to keep the roots as compact as i can for now.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 2, 2011)

she 3 weeks and going good.


kannabia special clones


the veg box. only using 1 sence i put the last 2 into flower


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 3, 2011)

Looking smart ma man.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 3, 2011)

tooks some pix of the pups this morning while waiting for my coffee to brew. looks like 1 of the 2 critical+ is growing 2 mains now instead of 1


----------



## dirtycurty420 (Apr 3, 2011)

looking goood man i just about go the master kush instead of the bubblelicous


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 3, 2011)

i bought the mk because i should be able to grow it outdoors here. depending on how short our warm weather decides to stick around each year. i think a buddy of mine got the bubbleicous, thats 1 of the many strain i want to try. id like to grow a couple more of original strains, but they seem hard to find now a days. i see tons of crosses and not many originals.


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 3, 2011)

I hear that redrum, Im an old school lover myself, What ever happened to purple haze and northen light eh?


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 3, 2011)

hell yea. id like to get some real ak-47, NYCD(i live in the state and cant find it lol), purple haze, purple kush, and the list goes on lol. i did get white widow tho, even tho its probaly not the original ww. where are all the old school breeders go? we need to get their asses out of the retirement home and bring the old school back


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 4, 2011)

I hear ya, i really love oldies, AK 47 is my favourite although iv not grown it


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 4, 2011)

i think thats going to be my plan next year. to search and find a bunch of old school genetics, and make seeds of each strain so i dont have to worry about losing the genetics. or i may start later this year. i never know and can never make up my mind lol. its nice growing under hid and by strain from breeders, instead of bagseeds, and floro's or outdoors.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 5, 2011)

This is why i hate ny


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 5, 2011)

I hear ya bro. It's cold and rainy here too. It's supposed to get in the upper 60's by this weekend though. I can't wait to be able to open all the doors and windows and let all that fresh spring air in.

Peace.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 5, 2011)

i had both my windows for my room open last night, with a box fan in a window. i even left a window open last night. having a heat issue in my room, instead of my closet lol. i woke up at like 6:30 this morning cold. looked outside and seen snow. i was like WTF its april. i just hope we dont get snow early later this year, if so im screwed. its going to be close for my outdoor plants as it is from when it gets cold here. and i checked my plants a little bit ago. the lph #1 is getting more orange hair  it needs to finish im almost out of herb, and no unenjoyment soon either.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 5, 2011)

these are my other botanical baby's  they are a sensitive plant. they move when you touch them  they dont grow as fast a cannabis but they do live longer. my niece and nephew love them and ask to touch them every time they come over. i'll do a short video on them when they get bigger.


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 5, 2011)

Haha that cool man. Can't wait to see that vid.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 6, 2011)

just got back from playing cod at a friends house. while i was there i grabbed 5 clones off of them. 2 blackberry(fem) and 3 aurora indica(sex unknown) im not sure if all of the clones are off the same 2 plants or if each clone is off a seperate plant. i'll be bringing them a white widow clone(party cup) and a kannabia special clone(1 gallon pot).


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice score bro. Just out of curiosity, how many plants you got going now lol. It seems every time I come into your thread your popping new seeds and now you got some new clones. It's really getting kinda hard to keep up you nowadays lol.

Keep up the great work brother.

Peace.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 6, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Nice score bro. Just out of curiosity, how many plants you got going now lol. It seems every time I come into your thread your popping new seeds and now you got some new clones. It's really getting kinda hard to keep up you nowadays lol.
> 
> Keep up the great work brother.
> 
> Peace.


yea i have been going a little over board on plants lately lol. well you asked so here's my list.

in closet flowering:
1 lph#1
1 kannabia special
2 skunk haze
1 white widow
1 lph#3 clone
3 skunk haze clones(male for pollen)
1 master kush(doing 12/12 from seed)

in veg boxes:
4 kannabia clones
4 master kush
4 crystal paradice
1 G13 hypnotic
1 advanced seeds ice kush
2 critical+(from 1 seed)
3 green crack x sensi star
2 white widow clone(not rooted yet)
2 white widow(just popped threw coco from seed)
2 blackberry(clones)
3 aurora indica(clones)
1 unknown clone(i forgot to mark lol)

so i have a total of 43 plants, if i counted correctly. between my closet and 2 veg boxes. well 44 if you count the lph#3 thats being reveged. now im realy glad you asked. i have way more then i was thinking i had.


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL. I think you need to slow down a little homey. Your gonna have weed coming out your arse before ya know it. I'm kinda jealous you got that hypnotic from G13 labs because they sent me the NL auto. From what I read about it though it sounds like it'll get bigger than you normal auto. Hell I've never even grown an auto before so my knowledge is very limited. I was thinking about throwing that out in the back yard this summer. Hmmm I'll have to wait and see about that though.

Peace.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 6, 2011)

i was kinda hoping for the nl auto myself. i was going to cross it with my skunk haze. hoping it would make the flowering time longer, to produce a larger plant and buds. but i dont mind the hypnotic at all  and yea i think im good on plants for now. wont be so bad once the new set gets big enough to be cloned and the mother plants of the clones put outside. but then i'll be up 4 times the amount of mother plants lol. if we could find a way, i would hook you up with a rooted clone of the hypnotic. or a clone of any of the strain i have going.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 6, 2011)

just started my first tincture. i bake 10.6 grams of pop corn bud and trim leaf, and 22.8 grams of stems. in the oven for 4 minutes at 325 degree. all material is in a quart mason jar now with 375ml of bacardi 151. i'll remove them stems when the pop corn buds and trim from lph#1 are dry and ready to be put into the jar.


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 6, 2011)

Ya never know maybe someday we can make that happen. Just got done watching some youtube vids on tincture because I don't know much about it. Have you ever tried it before and if so how are you gonna administer it and whats the high like? Maybe with and eye dropper under the tongue or something like that. I gotta start looking into this stuff because my dad has emphysema and his lungs just can't take the harsh smoke anymore. I was gonna make him some cannabutter or some kind of cannaoil so he can cook with it. But if the tincture stuff is pretty potent it seems that would be a more economical way to go. I watched this vid where this guy claims that just an 1/8 of an eye dropper full of tincture made from bud is plenty strong. I guess that would depend on his tolerance level though.

This is what I want to start making. I just watched this this morning and It's subcool making some shit called pig wax. Check it out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asreb33701Y&feature=related


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 6, 2011)

yea this would be my first tincture made. i have to order amber dropper bottle still for it, but i still got 30 days before its done so no rush. i still want to make cannabutter and oil. and maybe 1 of these days brake out my tumbler that i made and put it to use. that sucks your dad has emphysema, i have asthma. and i smoke over a pack a day, so if i can smoke less thats better for me on my lungs. the tincture is already turned from the little amber color of the rum to a nice dark green color. oh and i almost forgot, my house reeks like herb for a couple hours after baking it. ive never seen that video, but many like it. first 1 ive seen them call a butane extraction pigs fat. i dont think i could save that mush trim and popcorn buds to use a extractor like that, well not till fall at least lol. if you do a butane extraction please post it. and post your results on it.


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah I don't have the supplies to do the pig wax stuff but it sure looked like some good shit. Keep me updated on that tincture. I'm really interested in how it turns out for ya.

Check ya later.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 6, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Yeah I don't have the supplies to do the pig wax stuff but it sure looked like some good shit. Keep me updated on that tincture. I'm really interested in how it turns out for ya.
> 
> Check ya later.


most of the butane extractors ive seen are allot small then the 1 from that video. just a smaller pipe from lowe's. threaded on both ends, with caps. 1 end has 1 hole big enough for the butane nipple to go in. and the other end with 5-10 small holes. and they used a coffee filter and a screen inside the end cap with all the holes in it. i'll keep you posted on the tincture. i'll be shaking it 2-3 times a day, for about a minute each time.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 7, 2011)

i just finished transplanting 6 plants from party cups to 1 gallon pots. i put the 6 i transplanted and the 3 kannabia special clones in the bottom box. i gave my friend 1 kannabia and 1 white widow later night. this is what got transplanted:
2 master kush (nirvana)
2 green crack x sensi star (got from friend on another forum)
1 hypnotic (G13)
1 crystal paradise (KC brains)


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 7, 2011)

Your killing me lol. Great job bro, I think your one of the hardest working growers I know or follow anyway.

Peace.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Your killing me lol. Great job bro, I think your one of the hardest working growers I know or follow anyway.
> 
> Peace.


thank you. i try my hardest. plants still aren't coming out as good as i like them to but im working on that  i'll have the lph#1 update tonight after the lights turn on at 10.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice, which ones are the GC x SS?


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 7, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5567418]Nice, which ones are the GC x SS?[/QUOTE]

the GCxSS is the 2 in the back center and right side for pic 1-3, and pic 10-11. i need to make better labels for them all. the labels are made on spore tape, good for mushroom jars, but not so good as labels lol.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 7, 2011)

yup another week here and gone and this girl still ain't done. just feed her some seabird guano 10-10-2 and a little blackstrap molasses. i have almost all the fan leaf stem back to green instead of purplish


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 7, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> the GCxSS is the 2 in the back center and right side for pic 1-3, and pic 10-11. i need to make better labels for them all. the labels are made on spore tape, good for mushroom jars, but not so good as labels lol.



Oh aight, the got some nice fat leaf's going


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 8, 2011)

pretty much everything is indica dom. the only one's i wasnt sure of were the GC x SS, mostly because i keep forgetting to look them up. i have a small 4.5"Tx3.25"W composition book i write down info about them like type, genetics, flower time, high, thc, characteristics. and leave the back of the page clear for me to write down any info i want on them like, good germ rate, grows very fast, tight node spacing, very bushy, taste, smell, ect. ect. ect.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 8, 2011)

i transplanted 4 more plants into 1 gallon pots. the ice kush had root about 2-3" long hanging out of the party cup lol. they werent that long yesterday when i checked them. from left to right: ice kush, master kush, green crack x sensi star, and crystal paradise.



from the looks of it i maybe putting another box together soon. so i can house all the plants till it's warm enough to put plants outside. should be warm enough in about a week or two i hope. night temps still around 38-45 at night here.


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 8, 2011)

Yo im back on the net and your looking fab my friend! I noticed ya got a clover tat. Ya got some irish blood?


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 8, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> Yo im back on the net and your looking fab my friend! I noticed ya got a clover tat. Ya got some irish blood?


good to have you back on the net shrig  yea im mostly german then irish, plus like 3 others lol. most of my left hand is covered by a iron cross. i did the shamrock at like 7am one day, bored couldnt sleep. so i decided to give myself another tat lol. i hate getting to bored.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 9, 2011)

Grows are lookin great man!! Amazing work!
Can I get a shot of your flowering Master Kush? And Nirvana's Master Kush is an Indica/Sativa Hybrid, my Master Kush is 100% Indica, Not sure why they're the same name with different genetics, but I know it happens all the time.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, I thought I was subbed, but I guess I wasn't. I am now


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 9, 2011)

i dont have any master kush flowering yet. i just have 4 in veg and i put the last 1 of the 5 i germed of them is in the closet doing 12/12 from seed. still small, but here it is.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 10, 2011)

Ah, I guess i'd just assumed since you said it was in the flower tent @ 12/12.
You know it's lineage?
er...I guess I'm asking, where did you get the seeds?


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 10, 2011)

everything thats new is from the tude b-day promo. i bought 10 master kush(reg), 10 crystal paradise(reg), and 2 ice kush(fem). only did half the seeds so i have more for another grow later on. still looking for the right meds for different things wrong with me. pain is me biggest problem and then insomnia also.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 10, 2011)

just transplanted 1 crystal paradise and 1 of the critals+ into 1 gallon pots. couldnt do more i ran out of pots lol. and of course the hydro shop is closed on sunday 
crystal paradise

critical+ this 1 is the faster growing of the 2 in 1 seed. and is split into 2 main nodes by itself.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 10, 2011)

By itself? Sounds like more of a genetic defect, but a perk I suppose. Keep an eye out for further genetic abnormalities!!


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 10, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> By itself? Sounds like more of a genetic defect, but a perk I suppose. Keep an eye out for further genetic abnormalities!!


yup it slit into 2 mains by itself. this isnt the first mutant plant ive had. i think its from the crossing of plants over years, but idk for sure. as long as it grows female like its supposed to its all good. the other critical+ is growing weird offset nodes from the start. i'll post pix of that mutation another time.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 10, 2011)

while taking my mother to stay at a friends out of town. i drove by a hydro shop i forgot all about. it's about 2 miles down the road from the 1 i normly go to. and this 1 is open on sundays also  so i bought the last 10 one gallon pots i needs for 5 cents less a piece. plus 5-2 gallon pots for the newer plants in the closet. i think the 2 gallon pots should work to finish them out, their already 1-2 weeks into flower. here's the 3 more i just transplanted into gallon pots.
crystal paradise

master kush

lph clone


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 10, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> just transplanted 1 crystal paradise and 1 of the critals+ into 1 gallon pots. couldnt do more i ran out of pots lol. and of course the hydro shop is closed on sunday
> crystal paradise
> View attachment 1542786View attachment 1542787View attachment 1542784
> critical+ this 1 is the faster growing of the 2 in 1 seed. and is split into 2 main nodes by itself.
> View attachment 1542788View attachment 1542783View attachment 1542785


I've sen that a couple times where the plant basically tops itself lol, she looks good tho, im sure she will do great


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 10, 2011)

Def!! Post it in my thread for Mutant plants
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/422958-retarded-sculpted-plant-game.html


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 10, 2011)

i transplanted the master kush 12/12 from seed into a gallon pot. and the 2 skunk haze, 1 white widow, 1 lph clone are now in 2 gallon pots. i pulled the 105watt cfl out, wasnt realy any room for it. had to use a piece of plywood to cover the gap from the buckets. now i realy cant wait for the lph#1 to finish and build the air floor.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 11, 2011)

air floor?


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 11, 2011)

check out dropastone's NL#5 thread, and you'll know what i mean. its a kick ass idea.


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 11, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> while taking my mother to stay at a friends out of town. i drove by a hydro shop i forgot all about. it's about 2 miles down the road from the 1 i normly go to. and this 1 is open on sundays also  so i bought the last 10 one gallon pots i needs for 5 cents less a piece. plus 5-2 gallon pots for the newer plants in the closet. i think the 2 gallon pots should work to finish them out, their already 1-2 weeks into flower. here's the 3 more i just transplanted into gallon pots.
> crystal paradise
> View attachment 1543259View attachment 1543261View attachment 1543264
> master kush
> ...


I swear ya went out of your way to spin me out. It looked like ya posred duplicate pics. Iv got it now. Lookin good


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 11, 2011)

thank man i try  i'm going to move some plants outside tonight i think. temps in my room are 81.3 and the closet is 78.6 right now. and only the 2 veg boxes have 1-105watt cfl light running right now. so if i can im going to move everything for outside tonight.


----------



## shagster (Apr 11, 2011)

Redrum,

Have you noticed any problems when you transplant into bigger pots during the flower stage? Slow down? hermie?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 11, 2011)

Lookin forward to the air floor, sounds interesting.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 11, 2011)

shagster said:


> Redrum,
> 
> Have you noticed any problems when you transplant into bigger pots during the flower stage? Slow down? hermie?


none of the 1's ive transplants during flower hermie on me yet. i normaly wait till the plant needs to be watered before i transplant it, then water it at transplant. or if it seems like it could go another couple days(but i want to transplant now), i'll just moisten the soil some and not water. i haven't been checking the hight lately, to see if it does slow them down and how much. i think its most likely about the same as in veg, just a couple day shock, if any. of course it's kinda been hard lately with upping my plant count up so much to keep track of everything, without making a spread sheet for them. next plant i put into flower i'll try to track the growth on it from a little before the transplant and after it.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 11, 2011)

dropastone air floor and NL#5 >>> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/385874-dropastones-northern-lights-5-grow.html
mine will be a little different but not much.


----------



## shagster (Apr 11, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> none of the 1's ive transplants during flower hermie on me yet. i normaly wait till the plant needs to be watered before i transplant it, then water it at transplant. or if it seems like it could go another couple days(but i want to transplant now), i'll just moisten the soil some and not water. i haven't been checking the hight lately, to see if it does slow them down and how much. i think its most likely about the same as in veg, just a couple day shock, if any. of course it's kinda been hard lately with upping my plant count up so much to keep track of everything, without making a spread sheet for them. next plant i put into flower i'll try to track the growth on it from a little before the transplant and after it.


 Thats good news, I flipped the switch and have some in 1 gallon pots. I was thinking I was stuck but I will plan on an up size is a week or 2. 

I need to line up an inline fan, The HPS seems to run a lot hotter than the MH . 

I already made a spread sheet for mine , your closet could require its own hard drive I been watching LOL


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 11, 2011)

I see, you wanna put a fan underneath, and make sure there is ventilation going upward, then put a clear area to allow for fresh air to be pulled in by the fan.

And yeah shagster, mines the same way, very detailed well recorded growth data. Since fertilizing a few days ago, she's grown about 1.5-2 inches. It's amazing


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 11, 2011)

shagster said:


> Thats good news, I flipped the switch and have some in 1 gallon pots. I was thinking I was stuck but I will plan on an up size is a week or 2.
> 
> I need to line up an inline fan, The HPS seems to run a lot hotter than the MH .
> 
> I already made a spread sheet for mine , your closet could require its own hard drive I been watching LOL


realy? your hps bulb runs hotter the your mh bulb. my 360watt hps conversion bulb runs allot cooler them my mh bulb. my temps dropped 5-10 degrees after i switched bulb. yea my closet could use its own hard drive lol. i had a program on my last hard drive for growing. i had allot of info in it. but after my last hard drive crashed i didnt get the program again, or make a spread sheet on this 1. i just use this journal and now a composition book for all my info. i put simple info in the book like when i feed nutes last. how much nutes i gave them per gallon. when i start to flower stuff like that. i dont want to get to ocd about it, or my ocd will start bothering me bad again. then it would be tons of info writen down lol.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 11, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> I see, you wanna put a fan underneath, and make sure there is ventilation going upward, then put a clear area to allow for fresh air to be pulled in by the fan.
> 
> And yeah shagster, mines the same way, very detailed well recorded growth data. Since fertilizing a few days ago, she's grown about 1.5-2 inches. It's amazing


my intake is still running from my bathroom to my closet(i may add another intake hole). but yea the fan will help air flow upward, and i can get rid of the fan on the side wall thats taking up space.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 11, 2011)

Not bad, I've still godda find a place for my exhaust to vent into. Wanna vent into my attic, but it's already gonna be 130 up there within a month...last thing I need is is for the fan to be insufficient, and for heat to be blowing INTO my grow area....


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 11, 2011)

just make sure all your attic vents are open, and put a fan near it blowing out if you have to. better safe then sorry about a attic fire. i dump my exhaust into my bedroom, so i have a 20" box fan in my window on high, and my bathroom window open. its getting cooler outside so my temps are down to 73.8 now. so im not sweating my balls off now lol.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 11, 2011)

Cooler outside? It's getting hotter for me, days are up to 80+, and within 2 months, they'll be in the 100's in the day. Open windows are a big taboo where I live


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 12, 2011)

its getting warmer here also. i guess we had a heat wave here it was 84 yesterday. it said 63 was the high when i checked it the other day for the week. its pretty sad the weather people get paid all that money to be wrong 90% of the time. im better off walking outside to see what the weather is instead of watching the news. i didnt move any plants tonight, after playing cod for 2 1/2 hours straight, while my friend played wow. the car said temp was 51 outside  outdoor growing season is finaly getting here


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah, too hot, could NEVER grow outside where I live. It's really an Indoor only kinda place


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 12, 2011)

you can grow outside almost anywhere's just have to pick the right strains for where you live. my outdoor has to be done by mid October at the latest, or i could lose it to frost. some years first frost is even earlier like beginning of October.


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 12, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> playing cod for 2 1/2 hours straight, while my friend played wow.


Are you a PC gamer or a console gamer? I love playing first person shooters. I've played em all man. COD, F.E.A.R., Doom, Half Life, the list goes on and on. I just finished BulletStorm, played it twice as a matter of fact. I rarely ever play games twice but it was a bad ass game. Batman Arkham asylum is another one I played twice and it was one of the best games I've ever played, cant wait for the sequel. Right now I'm finishing up on the new Crysis which is pretty good too. Just a little over a week away the new Portal comes out and I can't wait for that.

Aight man, I know bla bla bla

Peace.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 12, 2011)

HA, Battlefield 2 for me, if anyone every wants to kill me in that game, lemme know. Since I just got it, I SUUUCK @ it.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 12, 2011)

well i love playing first person shooter game, and rpg. but i dont own a game system or a tv lol. i just play when im at friends houses. one of these days i'll buy a xbox 360. i stopped at the hydro shop again  got me a new toy again  $20 for a digital soil ph meter. the own said it works good for soil and coco. the couple plants i tested read 6.3-6.5 for soil ph. i'll be testing most the plants in the closet when the light turns on at 10pm


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've got one like that, does Soil pH, Moisture Content, and Light efficiency at said range....doesn't work very well, I'm not sure if any of them are really all that accurate, but at least it's nice to have SOME idea of the pH.


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 12, 2011)

Been to the hydro store again i see? Iv always wanted one of those, iv got a old style one but its crap. Bah, I like the look of that one. Gonna get me one of those be-aches. On another note me and the misses have rescued a abused irish staffordshire bull terrier. Hes a lovly temperment dog. Some bastard burnt his head with a blowtorch sorta lighter. Assholes some people don't deserve animals and the ones that look after them loose them in tragedies. I will post some pics if ya wanna see em. Peace bro!


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll take a pic, post in the thread in my sig or PM


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 12, 2011)

hell yea go for it shrigs. you been tagging along for awhile post up man  yea some people shouldn't own a animal EVER!!!!!!!! and the worse part is most these people get away with what they do to animals. and yes i like going to the hydro shop allot  but no more trips there till i find a job, only 1 more payment for unenjoyment then im screwed.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 12, 2011)

You ever notice how every dog that anyone's ever owned, that had a PREVIOUS owner...has been abused.
Where are all these dog abusers?!? I feel like the number of abused dogs doesn't add up to the number of abusers....but....::shrugs:: That still sucks your dogs head got burned. Sorry to hear that man

And red, you can't get an extension? Most unemployment can be extended if you call and talk to them. Usually takes a couple hours on the phone, but they'll give u another month or 2. In case it takes you longer to get a job then the span of 1 payment.


----------



## choempi (Apr 12, 2011)

upstate ny here bro, nice plants and thread


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 12, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> You ever notice how every dog that anyone's ever owned, that had a PREVIOUS owner...has been abused.
> Where are all these dog abusers?!? I feel like the number of abused dogs doesn't add up to the number of abusers....but....::shrugs:: That still sucks your dogs head got burned. Sorry to hear that man
> 
> And red, you can't get an extension? Most unemployment can be extended if you call and talk to them. Usually takes a couple hours on the phone, but they'll give u another month or 2. In case it takes you longer to get a job then the span of 1 payment.


 have to wait till it runs out before i can apply for a extention


choempi said:


> upstate ny here bro, nice plants and thread


 sweet another yankee lol  thanks man. i dont see many people from ny on here, or atleast willing to say the state they live in. all i know is we better pass our med bill this year in nov or im moving out of ny lol. i still cant believe it didn't pass last year. even tho they know they can fix the state budget off of all the taxes from it and app. fees. and 12 plants total, 6 in flower and 6 in veg for plant limit, and 2.5oz dry aloud thats BS.

well i just water/feed skunk haze #3. my runoff was 6.8, but my soil ph meter read 6.3-6.5 in two spots and 5.1-5.8 in the other 5-6 spots. so im not sure on if i like this meter or not yet. i also scraped the 3 skunk haze males. they were ok but ive been think, i want better males, so i'll wait till i get a better 1.


----------



## choempi (Apr 12, 2011)

grow the mush also...


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 12, 2011)

ive read your bulk mono tub thread, its good. i wish i got the same yield you did from your totes. i still have a bunch of prints i made of the creepers strain, plus 5 other strains i got from trade, that i'd like to get going on plates some day. then to rye jars for bulk grow. but that will have to wait a while.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 13, 2011)

i went to my friends house today to get a bag. i checked out the 1 ww and 1 sh plants he's growing(i gave him 1 seed of each). the ww is a male. in my eyes i would say it's almost a perfect male white widow. the skunk haze is female. i took the ww home with me for pollen. i think im going to keep it in the box i used to bring it here. just tape the tops together like sides and use clear wrap to cover it, so it still gets light. what do you guys think? and this was grown with led for most the time then T5 add later on.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 13, 2011)

He's a good lookin specimen, I think the clear wrap would work, just gotta be careful so he dont seed up all the ladies.


----------



## Ganjasism (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey bro just read through this whole thread, whew! Have you read through Scottyballs thread on the waterfarm? I was just wondering cause you pulled that one male out. Was wondering if you're using the WF again?


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 13, 2011)

i have the plant in the box covered with a blanket right now. i think he'll go in my bathroom on the floor. that way he can get sun light during the day. i'll tape the box up good and make the clear wrap tight on top. from the looks of it right now shouldn't be long till i can start pulling the sacks to collect the pollen. and i'll make sure to clean up and change if i handle it before the light comes on for my girls. what part of the plant is best to pollinate? and at what week is best to pollinate for seeds to be able to fully mature? or should i take a clone and pollinate that clone only. im kinda nerves about trying to make seeds, but i'd like to get the experience of making seeds and breeding strains.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ganjasism said:


> Hey bro just read through this whole thread, whew! Have you read through Scottyballs thread on the waterfarm? I was just wondering cause you pulled that one male out. Was wondering if you're using the WF again?


i may pull the water farms out again to use for mother plants. i'd like to use my sage and blue widow for mothers. or just do another run with something after i faze out all my soil plants. using up what i have lest then switching to coco coir. i got 2 ww in 2 different coco mixes right now.


----------



## convict156326 (Apr 13, 2011)

i need more info on that coco. i also wanna do that. but cant find info on it, just sales for it


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 13, 2011)

i haven't read allot on it, but i read del6666 thread and some of the canna coco thread, plus a couple other threads on it. i'll give it a try, why not. ive read some people like it allot better then soil, and soil pisses me off some times. thinking about going all coco, or putting my water farms back together. allot less ph problems, but i have to buy my water for hydro my water is way to hard to use.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 14, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> i have the plant in the box covered with a blanket right now. i think he'll go in my bathroom on the floor. that way he can get sun light during the day. i'll tape the box up good and make the clear wrap tight on top. from the looks of it right now shouldn't be long till i can start pulling the sacks to collect the pollen. and i'll make sure to clean up and change if i handle it before the light comes on for my girls. what part of the plant is best to pollinate? and at what week is best to pollinate for seeds to be able to fully mature? or should i take a clone and pollinate that clone only. im kinda nerves about trying to make seeds, but i'd like to get the experience of making seeds and breeding strains.


Any part of the plant is fine. Thats the benefit of selectively pollinating your plants. I personally use the lower shoots in that once you pollinate, it will focus on the seed instead of bud production on that certain spot you pollinate. You can take a clone and use that if you want, but pollen doesn't stay viable long. As long as you pollinate your plant in a different room, you should be fine. You want to pollinate around the 2-3 weeks flowering or when sex was shown.


----------



## choempi (Apr 14, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> i haven't read allot on it, but i read del6666 thread and some of the canna coco thread, plus a couple other threads on it. i'll give it a try, why not. ive read some people like it allot better then soil, and soil pisses me off some times. thinking about going all coco, or putting my water farms back together. allot less ph problems, but i have to buy my water for hydro my water is way to hard to use.


what is the ec/ppm and ph of your tap bro?


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 14, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> You ever notice how every dog that anyone's ever owned, that had a PREVIOUS owner...has been abused.
> Where are all these dog abusers?!? I feel like the number of abused dogs doesn't add up to the number of abusers....but....::shrugs:: That still sucks your dogs head got burned. Sorry to hear that man
> 
> And red, you can't get an extension? Most unemployment can be extended if you call and talk to them. Usually takes a couple hours on the phone, but they'll give u another month or 2. In case it takes you longer to get a job then the span of 1 payment.


True comment, i suppose most people tell porkys. This was a RESCUED animal. Not just a unwalked fat dog.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 14, 2011)

choempi said:


> what is the ec/ppm and ph of your tap bro?


idk what the ec of my tap water is, but my ppm has been about 500 lately. the ph is a about 7.5-8.3 depending how long its been sitting out for.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 14, 2011)

lph #1 day 77 of 12/12 still clear and cloudy. i think i seen 2-3 with the trich stems kinda looked amber, but the trich head still wasn't. idk how much longer i can wait to cut it down. i want my air floor in soon. but i'll let it go a little longer.

skunk haze #2 day 21 of 12/12

lph clone day 21 of 12/12

skunk haze #3 day 14 of 12/12

white widow day 14 of 12/12

the closet and my babys


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm hearing ya bro. I'm in the same boat. Mine is going on 82 days with mostly cloudy and few clear and a few amber. I'm pulling mine on Sunday night, regardless of what they look like. By the way that lph is looking good. I'll bet you get at least 3 to 4 zips on that one.

Peace.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 15, 2011)

3-4 off that 1 plant would be nice. allot better then the other 1, of course i think i killed that 1 some how. he was way wrong on this 1 for saying the strain was 55 days flower. but it should be done very soon if not its getting the axe anyways. im about to put a couple plants outside even tho its still kinda chilly outside, at least the reveg and 2-3 of the plants for outdoors. i need the room, and the weather is messing everything up. and hopefully i can start pulling sacks off the ww male for pollen soon also.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 16, 2011)

the lph #1 had more amber tonight, so i cut the 7 tops off of it. so far i got 117.5 gram wet weight from it . thats the weight after i cut the tops down to just the big bud on top and the smaller buds off. i have a feeling these top buds are going to have to be put into, then pulled out of jars a couple times to get them dried in to center an outside correctly.


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 16, 2011)

Great job my friend. Bet you can't wait to get your smoke on.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 16, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Great job my friend. Bet you can't wait to get your smoke on.


hell yea  i just ran out yesterday lol. but i'll still let the lph #1 dry and cure as long as i can before touching it. i guess i can buy 1 or 2 more bags some how. i'll harvest the rest tonight most likely, an post up more pix of the rest cut and trimmed with wet weight. i cant wait to see what the final weight off this 1 plant is. and put my air floor in also. i figured it out, it's i'm going to need 6 furring strips to build it. 14 pieces at 29 3/4" and 2 at 41"


----------



## convict156326 (Apr 16, 2011)

so how long did the process take? from clone? or seed? im just on a psp right now so i cant go back through and read.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 16, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> so how long did the process take? from clone? or seed? im just on a psp right now so i cant go back through and read.


the lph is from seed. it got about 3 more weeks of veg then i wanted it to have. started flowering late because of work that had to be done on the trailer. the seed popped end of november if i can remember correctly. so about 4 1/2 months for this 1 start to finish. total flowering days was 78-79 on a strain i was told 55 days flowering. i wasnt marking dates back then. i just started marking the date i take clone or seed popped. i have a couple marked from going back some in the thread.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 16, 2011)

i forgot to post pix and a update on her last week so here she is 

i finished cutting down the lph #1. another 73.5 grams wet, for a total of 191 gram wet. some of the real small popcorn buds i cut up right into the trim bag, so no weight on that.

i also finished my air floor  i'm just using the 4 cfl boxes for now, untill i cut some 2x4 for the side walls.


i'll do a video tomorrow of all the plants, and the special feature the air floor (< if rep given for air floor send it to dropastone thats where i got the idea) it will be on my new youtube channel. i deleted all the old vids from the last channel, so if anyone would like me to reload any of my older video's just ask and i will.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 17, 2011)

Lookin great bro!! Congrats on the harvest, and the completion of your air floor setup!! +Rep for it, and +rep to dropastone for the idea.
Is he just where you got the idea from? Or did he come up with it (if you know).


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 17, 2011)

That kannabia special really lives up to its name, deffo gonna pop it in 4 weeks when iv got room in the veg chamber. Gonna do a catch up post on my journal and explian exsactly whats been going on. All looking good here by the way.
Peace out


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 17, 2011)

i dont think he thought of the airfloor, but he found it and is using it now. and i liked it that much i had to build my own. my friend asked my why i was building it, and his dad explained that i guess wine vinyards started doing it becuase of the grapes by lakes or rivers. something to do with the fresh air and moister coming from the bottom up threw the plant helps with growth. idk the whole deal i was kinda high  cant wait for your update shrigs, and where's the pix of your new pup?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 17, 2011)

that kannabia looks the same sort of size mine went, wasnt a strong smoke, but smooth and mellow.............nice job mate...........


----------



## shrigpiece (Apr 17, 2011)

gotta get some batteries for the cam, try to get one up later


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> that kannabia looks the same sort of size mine went, wasnt a strong smoke, but smooth and mellow.............nice job mate...........


it has kinda like a minty smell to it. they have it posted as 15% thc. and i like the saze allot. how much did you yield off of yours? how many week did you veg/flower for? was it grown in coco also like the rest of your plants?


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 17, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> gotta get some batteries for the cam, try to get one up later


i use rechargable batterys i got sick of buying new batterys all the time for stuff. allot easier and cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 17, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> i forgot to post pix and a update on her last week so here she is
> View attachment 1554457View attachment 1554463View attachment 1554465View attachment 1554464View attachment 1554461
> i finished cutting down the lph #1. another 73.5 grams wet, for a total of 191 gram wet. some of the real small popcorn buds i cut up right into the trim bag, so no weight on that.
> View attachment 1554462
> ...


Great job on everything my friend. The air floor looks great. I can't believe that those cfl boxes are holding everything up. Do you plan on putting a box fan underneath? 



dajosh42069 said:


> Lookin great bro!! Congrats on the harvest, and the completion of your air floor setup!! +Rep for it, and +rep to dropastone for the idea.
> Is he just where you got the idea from? Or did he come up with it (if you know).


Actually I can't take credit for the air floor. When I first started out growing indoors, a buddy of mine and fellow member that goes by the name DMoose suggested it when I was having problems with heat. I didn't have an air cooled hood back then and I only had 120 cfm exhaust fan pulling the heat from a 400 watter in 3x3x8 closet. I blew his idea off at first thinking I knew better. As time went on I decided to use his Idea and I'm so glad I did. The air floor worked like a charm lowering my temps. 

In my room I have passive intakes cut in bottom of my closet door. The air floor sits right above the intakes on the door with a box fan under the floor pointing straight up. The box fan helps to pull fresh air in through the passive intakes and pushes it up through the canopy and exhausts into the attic. This alone cut my temps by 10 degrees.

Reds setup looks like it'll be a bit different than mine and I'll be curious to see how this works out for him.

Peace and happy growing.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 17, 2011)

box fan will be added asap. so hopefully within a week it should be added, and the 2x4 added to the walls. i need to make a frame for the box fan, or i might just put it on some mason jars for now when the lights turn on tonight. i need more wood lol i only bought enough to make the air floor. never heard of dmoose but i like him already  my temps have been good sense i hooked my ducting threw my hood again, but now i should have allot better air flow threw my plants instead of just having a fan blow over my plants. should i cut another intake hole? i only have one 5" intake hole still, and my inline fan turned down to med.


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 17, 2011)

Where's your intake hole and is it passive or do you have a exhaust fan blowing fresh air in? can you post a pic?

Edit: I used bricks to prop my fan on at first. Anything stable will due.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 17, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> it has kinda like a minty smell to it. they have it posted as 15% thc. and i like the saze allot. how much did you yield off of yours? how many week did you veg/flower for? was it grown in coco also like the rest of your plants?


was straight in 12-12 mate, slightly neglected cause to many plants, got about an oz and an 1/8 dry off it, really compact bud, was in coco and vermaculite..........was expecting it to grow huge lol......ended up 12 inches tall.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 17, 2011)

my intake comes from my 1/2 bathroom. its a passive intake(just 1), i do have 2 lowe's 6" inline fans not being used. you can see the air floor a little bit when you look threw the intake hole, so i now know it will have to be a little high then it is now. you can see the air floor in the top of the intake in the pic a little.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 17, 2011)

wont you be drawing in humidity from that bathroom ?


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 17, 2011)

doent seem to, it stays at about 35-40% humidity in my closet, room and bathroom, ever sense i got my fan/filter combo.


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah that should be cool, you'll probably gonna get a convection effect in your room that way. I'm envisioning the fan will push air up through the center of the room, spreading out then back down the wall to the bottom, constantly moving air around. If I remember right, your venting fresh outside air in through your hood and out to another room or attic, right?

The way my room is set up. I got the 530 cfm fan pulling from the room, thru the hood and out to the attic. 

Then I have 2 60 cfm fans running the whole time the lights are on pulling air straight out of the room into the attic, while the box fan is constantly pulling in fresh air through the passive intakes. 

The way mine is set up, I'm continually drawing in fresh air from the bottom and then it's sucked out the top. That way I have a constant air flow running from the bottom to the top. There's no stale air and what I would like to think depleted co2 to be had in my room.

Nice upgrade on the room bro. Keep me updated and let me know what you think of the air floor after it's been running for a while.

Peace.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 17, 2011)

i'll keep you updated on the air floor no problem. i'll do a video when my lights turn on so you can see it a little better. i read what i typed(i deleted it) and idk why but it sounded weird, so i think it will be easier to show you in a vid. and i new a new video for my new youtube channel.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 17, 2011)

here's the video of everything and the air floor upgrade. took over an hour to upload the video, and the sound isnt that good. i've had the camera for over a year and it's had i ruff life. any questions or comments are always welcome.

[youtube]v09454msBsI[/youtube]


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 18, 2011)

Christ man...just under 10 minutes!

They look good tho. How you gonna dry it out?

And you cloned your young master kush? If you end up with a Master Kush male you should collect some pollen!


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 18, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Christ man...just under 10 minutes!
> 
> They look good tho. How you gonna dry it out?
> 
> And you cloned your young master kush? If you end up with a Master Kush male you should collect some pollen!


thanks man. the buds get put away most the day besides when i turn them. i need to finish my drying box, all i need to finish it is screen. i'll collect pollen from all the males with good genetic, and toss the rest.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 18, 2011)

Niiice, maybe we can work something out for some of that pollen, i'd LOVE some Master Kush pollen.
And...I know I asked you this before, but i'm a stoner....so I forgot...sorry. But is your MK the Nirvana Indica/Sativa hybrid MK?


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 18, 2011)

if get a master kush male with good genetics i'll keep it. we can figure something out for some pollen.

here's the info on the master kush:

Nirvana Seeds Master Kush
Price: £15.99
In Stock 
Reg Seeds Per Pack 
Quantity: 
Overall Rating: 
Sex : Regular
Type : Indica / Sativa
Flowering : Photoperiod
Genetics : Hindu Kush/ skunk hybrid
Flowering Time : Medium, Long
Outdoor Harvest : August/September
Height : Medium
THC Level : High
Characteristics : The earthy smell of Master Kush is strong and the smoke is smooth
Nirvana Seeds Master Kush seeds from the Nirvana is a cross breed of two different Hindu Kush strains. Her main characteristics are easy growing, high yields of big buds with strong long lasting high. This marijuana variety represents an indica/sativa family and possesses the best qualities of the both strains which made her a winner of 2005 and 2006 Cannabis Cup.
Growing Master Kush cannabis seeds are very easy. They are not suitable for outdoor growing, unless you live in a very warm country with a stable climate, but show excellent performance when cultivated indoors and respond well to any growing methods. Their strong genotype helps them resist mild stress as well as mould and mushroom. We would definitely recommend this cannabis for beginners.

Indica dominant, cannabis seeds of Master Kush marijuana produce middle sized plants which grow a bit bushy developing a typical x-mas tree shape. They show very little stretch, ending up at about 16 inches. It takes 8 weeks of flowering to see the first buds. This variety is not pungent; smell is not a problem, even if you dont have a proper ventilation system. Master Kush cannabis is very eye appealing; her buds are heavily frosted with trichomes; multiple colas (some LST done early in vegetation) with a large number of big buds and many smaller jawbreaker sized popcorn buds.
Most weight was packed on at around 40-50 days. This baby is really a good yielder, she produces up to 500 gr. of quality marijuana per m2. The final product is said to contain from 15% to 20% of THC which hits you quite quickly, with a tingling in the lips, warmth through the body and a very mellow, happy state of mind. No desire to get up and do anything; however, it doesn't turn you into a complete log. Good for sitting with a guitar and getting lost in the music. Relaxing, and may be good for those who can't sleep.

10 Cannabis seeds per pack


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 18, 2011)

took a couple pix of my ww male. looking clue to start pulling the sacks for pollen. what do you guys think? sorry the pix suck.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice update man, the WW male looks good, what strains did you take pollen from?


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 18, 2011)

i havent taken any pollen yet from it. idk if its ready or not. i need to do more reading on breeding. a friend sent me a link a little bit ago to a breeding thread, ive read a little bit of it, most about what they breeded. i just need to do more reading i guess. i mite wait till the sacks open and shake the pollen onto a sheet of newspaper to collect the pollen, but idk yet. the plant stays in the small box and only gets light from a window for less then 12 a day, then covered with a blanket. no fans near it when it gets light either, so pollen doesnt get tossed into the air. i only have 1 male plant the ww for now.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh ok, i guess i read your comment wrong, it thought you said you already collected the pollen from the plants with good genetics lol. When i get my pollen i wait for the sacks to open up, then cut them into this lil jar i have to store. Not sure if i posted this here, but its a good thread on collecting pollen.

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/20319-seed-production-tutorial.html


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 18, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5613388]Oh ok, i guess i read your comment wrong, it thought you said you already collected the pollen from the plants with good genetics lol. When i get my pollen i wait for the sacks to open up, then cut them into this lil jar i have to store. Not sure if i posted this here, but its a good thread on collecting pollen.

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/20319-seed-production-tutorial.html[/QUOTE]

like how much open? you wouldnt happen to have any pix of what they look like when you start cutting them into a jar? thanks for the link i'll check it out.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 18, 2011)

The pollen sacks will start to form, then hang before they open. 

Not my pics but here is an example



















The reason i cut most of mine before they open is because i only use enough pollen to use for that one time. And i dont want a bunch of pollen flying around cause when they start poppin open, they will dump pollen EVERYWHERE lol.
So when i collect, i let maybe like 10 of them open, then the rest i just guess based on what i have seen from the ones i let pop when i cut them before they open if that makes any sense. But if you want, you can just let him go crazy and drop the pollen all over himself, then collect it that way and just cut all the open pods into a jar or whatever container you use.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks man. none of the sacks have dropped yet that i can remember, so i got a little bit more time to wait.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 19, 2011)

I just read the tutorial, it's exactly how I thought it was done.

Should be fun.


----------



## cidlyhelen (Apr 19, 2011)

As I have known, the heat dissipation is including two aspects. 
One is the heat radiation. The other one is heat conduction.
You may try by this two ways.
Hope this can help you.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> thanks man. none of the sacks have dropped yet that i can remember, so i got a little bit more time to wait.


good luck with the breeding, hope it goes as good as did for me mate......


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 19, 2011)

cidlyhelen said:


> As I have known, the heat dissipation is including two aspects.
> One is the heat radiation. The other one is heat conduction.
> You may try by this two ways.
> Hope this can help you.


 what are you talking about?



del66666 said:


> good luck with the breeding, hope it goes as good as did for me mate......


thanks man i need all the luck i can get. im kinda a little nerves about even keeping a male plant around. but i guess as long as i use my brain and be careful i should be ok. i need another computer power supply, and make a box just for breeding would be my best bet i'm guessing.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 19, 2011)

i stopped at the hydro shop while doing my running around today. to pick up the last four 2 gallon pots i need for flowering in the closet(i now have 9-2 gallon pots total). and a quart of koolbloom(0-10-10). the owner gave me a free 10ml sample of gh rapid start rooting enhancer. have any of yall used koolbloom or rapidstart before? if so what did you think of it and is it even worth using along with my reg nutes?


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 19, 2011)

I use the Liquid and Dry form of Kool Bloom, works great, i wold recommend starting at very lose does tho, then work your way up like normally. I once burnt the shit out of my plants with it lol


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 19, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5616302]I use the Liquid and Dry form of Kool Bloom, works great, i wold recommend starting at very lose does tho, then work your way up like normally. I once burnt the shit out of my plants with it lol[/QUOTE]

it kinda seems like a bloom nutes being 0-10-10. so should this help make my buds more dense? or should i have bought something else to help with that.

i leached all my plants in 1 gallon pots in the 2 boxes. i also did my first attempt at FIMing plants. 1 master kush(showing pre sex  ) that was for outdoor that will be put into the closet after it gets some new growth on the top from the fim, and 1 of my kannabia special clone(from first set of clones). i'll be putting a kannabia special clone(now marked ks#2) that i topped and has some new top growth into the closet tonight when light turns on. it will be transplants into a 2 gallon pot next watering. the ks#2 is only about 8" tall and about 10" wide and i cut all the main stem fan leafs off of it.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 19, 2011)

Dude, I did the SAME thing...and after a couple days of seeing new growth coming out from the leaves I cut, I was like "Heheheh, i'm unstoppable!!!" But all those cut leaves grew back out, and I WAS seeing new growth, but there was new growth EVERYWHERE that it was possible! (She's a little vixen when it comes to new growth). So i'm beginning to think the fim didn't take...but...wtf do I know 
Oh, and it looks IDENTICAL to that in terms of how much leaf was cut off. Now she just looks like she has a buzz cut. If they didn't hate her so much, she could get a job as a cop....

Getting pulled over by a purp strain...that'd have to be a new one.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 19, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Dude, I did the SAME thing...and after a couple days of seeing new growth coming out from the leaves I cut, I was like "Heheheh, i'm unstoppable!!!" But all those cut leaves grew back out, and I WAS seeing new growth, but there was new growth EVERYWHERE that it was possible! (She's a little vixen when it comes to new growth). So i'm beginning to think the fim didn't take...but...wtf do I know
> Oh, and it looks IDENTICAL to that in terms of how much leaf was cut off. Now she just looks like she has a buzz cut. If they didn't hate her so much, she could get a job as a cop....
> 
> Getting pulled over by a purp strain...that'd have to be a new one.


lol funny sht. if the fim dont take she'll be topped or get topped. it's all about learning new things and trying new things in our grows  i just wish i could stop having nute def threw my grow so much.


----------



## choempi (Apr 19, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Dude, I did the SAME thing...and after a couple days of seeing new growth coming out from the leaves I cut, I was like "Heheheh, i'm unstoppable!!!" But all those cut leaves grew back out, and I WAS seeing new growth, but there was new growth EVERYWHERE that it was possible! (She's a little vixen when it comes to new growth). So i'm beginning to think the fim didn't take...but...wtf do I know
> Oh, and it looks IDENTICAL to that in terms of how much leaf was cut off. Now she just looks like she has a buzz cut. If they didn't hate her so much, she could get a job as a cop....
> 
> Getting pulled over by a purp strain...that'd have to be a new one.


hahaha great stoner quote


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 19, 2011)

RIU is a good place to be. ^_^


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 19, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> RIU is a good place to be. ^_^


i'll agree 

just wondering how do you guys store your ph meters and how often do you recalibrate them?


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have drops, and I have strips for water ph, but my "stick in the soil" meter, just wash after each use and keep in a drawer in the grow room. Recalibrate tho....never have.
And...It's watering night!!! ^_^ Which means picture update!!


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 19, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> I have drops, and I have strips for water ph, but my "stick in the soil" meter, just wash after each use and keep in a drawer in the grow room. Recalibrate tho....never have.
> And...It's watering night!!! ^_^ Which means picture update!!


 kool looking forward to your update



well its almost 1am here so it's 4/20  happy 4/20 everyone. have fun, smoke out, and stay safe  i know i'll be smoking all day long


----------



## choempi (Apr 19, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> i'll agree
> 
> just wondering how do you guys store your ph meters and how often do you recalibrate them?


I recalibrate at every 2 or so res changes in hydro, ph is critical


----------



## choempi (Apr 19, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> i'll agree
> 
> just wondering how do you guys store your ph meters and how often do you recalibrate them?


store in storage solution, sponge in cap


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 19, 2011)

looks like i need to go back to the hydro store and buy some ph solution and storing solution. i was just wondering because for sum reason i decided to double check my water/clearex it ph drops, and the drops read yellow for 6.0 and my ph meter read 7.1 so i recalibrated it to 6.0, so i guess i'll also start double checking once a week to make sure it's reading right. i think i may have found 1 of my BIG problems, nute lockout from to low of phed water  glad i mite have figured it out, well i hope i did lol.


----------



## choempi (Apr 19, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> looks like i need to go back to the hydro store and buy some ph solution and storing solution. i was just wondering because for sum reason i decided to double check my water/clearex it ph drops, and the drops read yellow for 6.0 and my ph meter read 7.1 so i recalibrated it to 6.0, so i guess i'll also start double checking once a week to make sure it's reading right. i think i may have found 1 of my BIG problems, nute lockout from to low of phed water  glad i mite have figured it out, well i hope i did lol.


had the same prob before


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420!


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 20, 2011)

I calibrate mine once a month and it's usually never off by more than a tenth of a point.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 20, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> I calibrate mine once a month and it's usually never off by more than a tenth of a point.


i got a milwalkee ph 600 off ebay for about $25 with shipping. i know the drops got me close to the right ph but not close enough for me. well i guess checking my meters and recalibrating them comes with the job of being a grower  well its 420 so we need some bud porn here  you guys can post up some bud porn if yall like i dont mind 

[youtube]wF34KvW5uPo[/youtube]
[youtube]jP4PZLHzpnQ[/youtube]


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 20, 2011)

How do you like those hygrometers in your jars? Is there a specific level of moister you hit before you stop burping your jars? 

Id post some pics but I don't feel I have anything post worthy at the moment. 

The club 600 is having a pic contest today with a cpl of spoons for prizes. Although there's not been many entries so far but I'm sure it'll pick up through out the day. 

Just because you don't have a 600 watter to join the club doesn't mean you can't go over there and check out the show.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-482.html


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 20, 2011)

i think these hydro meters are ok. i think i need to recalibrate them. i was kinda baked when i did it, so i just want to make sure i did them right last time. the last jars i burped till about 60% and it seemed to burn nice. i think you got allot of post worthy pix. i like all your closets their all bad ass!!!!


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 20, 2011)

i decided to pull 2 crystal paradise(#1 and #2) from the veg boxes and put them into the closet. they were for outdoor but not what im looking for realy in that strain. #1 is to tall and lanky 16 1/2" tall and about 12-13" wide with 10-11 nodes and not very much side branching at all, and no sign of sex yet. #2 has like no side branching really at all lol well it has some now that i topped it while trying to supercrop it. if either are male their gone. i'll finish out any females from the 2. both plants will stay in 1 gallon pots till sex is shown.

#1 on left and #2 on right


----------



## choempi (Apr 20, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> i decided to pull 2 crystal paradise(#1 and #2) from the veg boxes and put them into the closet. they were for outdoor but not what im looking for realy in that strain. #1 is to tall and lanky 16 1/2" tall and about 12-13" wide with 10-11 nodes and not very much side branching at all, and no sign of sex yet. #2 has like no side branching really at all lol well it has some now that i topped it while trying to supercrop it. if either are male their gone. i'll finish out any females from the 2. both plants will stay in 1 gallon pots till sex is shown.
> 
> #1 on left and #2 on right
> View attachment 1560868View attachment 1560867View attachment 1560865


you can never be sure but, the one the left looks like might be male, usually the ones that stretch and look the best. But last one I thought was male turned into female, so, 12/12 is only way to tell early...


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 20, 2011)

choempi said:


> you can never be sure but, the one the left looks like might be male, usually the ones that stretch and look the best. But last one I thought was male turned into female, so, 12/12 is only way to tell early...


right. i think most of the stretching may be because those 2 have more sativa in them from the looks of the leafs. their kinda growing like my skunk haze are. and 5 out of 6 of the sk that ive germed have been female.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 21, 2011)

just feed all 4 of these girls. i add about 0.5ml/gallon of liquid koolbloom to the nutes mix on top of their week 3-4 nutes. and about 0.5ml of rapidstart.

day 28 of 12/12:
lemon pepper haze#4(being called #4 to make it easier to keep track of)


skunk haze#2


day 21 of 12/12:
white widow


skunk haze#3


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 21, 2011)

They're lookin good man, your Skunk Haze 2 is droopin a lil, she iight?


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 21, 2011)

all the tops are tied down, but the lph#4 the stem popped then i bent it so it's super cropped now lol. it's hard to see the string because i used sowing thread instead of string because i dont have any, and keep forgetting to pick some up.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 22, 2011)

Ah, I see. Dude, I did my first video update, pics and data to come tonight, check it out!!


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 22, 2011)

i did  i check all thread im subbed to before i check on mine. and im subbed to your youtube also. i just wasnt happy about 1 of the thread im subbed to tho today. 5 pages of bs bitching and nothing about growing. if i for some reason get a troll in my thread guys please ignore them.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 22, 2011)

i just FIMed my G13 hypnotic at about 8 1/2" tall, and my Advanced seeds ice kush about 8" tall. their now back in the beg box. idk how long they will get vegged before they go into flowering, and clones still need to be taken(just waiting to have some room to fit them).


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 22, 2011)

If it's the thread I think your talking about, the one you just subbed to yesterday. It's not normally like that homey. It's mostly just a lot a banter and having fun going back and forth between it's followers. I hear ya though, trolls can be such a buzz kill at times. Non the less the OP is cool and has some nice looking plants and that's the main reason I follow the thread.

Peace bro.


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 22, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> i just FIMed my G13 hypnotic at about 8 1/2" tall, and my Advanced seeds ice kush about 8" tall. their now back in the beg box. idk how long they will get vegged before they go into flowering, and clones still need to be taken(just waiting to have some room to fit them).


Cool, can't wait to see those babies grow out.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 22, 2011)

thats kool. i now have 5 more pages to read now lol. i think i did a better or worse job on fim this time. i can clearly see the 3 small stems for the fim on these 2 plants. is that a good or bad thing? i can see 1 of the sacks on the male ww opening  so i should have some pollen soon. i dont remember if i posted, but i put the first clone from my female ww into flower. its small and topped, once it gets about 2-3 weeks into budding im going to pollenate the whole clone. it's still in a party cup and will stay in it. that way i get my seeds, and dont have to worry about the rest of my plant with 1 pollinated branch.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 22, 2011)

I've got the same idea goin on.


----------



## convict156326 (Apr 22, 2011)

sweet ive seen older threads on this, but i like watching it in real time, so much more informative. i tried lst, and topping, i think i could have done a much better job on the lst, but am going to try it again. any exp with that?


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 22, 2011)

with lst? not really besides bending the tops down to make a even canapoy, but thats about it. i norml just top all my plants, but im trying to have a real grow now a days instead of a craps gheto grow with not enough lights for my plants, nutes that idk how much their getting and so on.


HOPEFULY GOOD NEWS ALSO. i was on my facebook and reading ny cannabis and our bill is NEXT month not in november  i just hope it passes and i get my card with no BS at all. but the limit SUCKS BALLS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh shnap, your states about to get medically legal?? Kickass, what's the limit?


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 23, 2011)

our limit is going to suck balls, its 12 plants total, 6 flowering and 6 vegging and 2.5oz dry holding. so i'll have to figure something out to cut down to the limit when/if i get my card. and thats the limit for everyone doesnt matter whats wrong with you our bill is for 12 plants total. i guess i deleted it from my computer or i would upload the pdf on it. and i dont see what the problem is ny decriminalized cannabis back in the late 70's.


----------



## convict156326 (Apr 23, 2011)

michigans the same 12. 2.5 dry. UNLESS your a care giver, allowed up to 5 patients. so get 5 buddies and can do 28 in veg 28 flower 2 mom's.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 23, 2011)

HA, you lucky bastards. Nevada is worse. 7 plants, 3 mature, 4 immature, and 1 oz holding.
However, you SHOULD NOTE, that (and i think this applies to you too) if you are unable to SMOKE it, and you have to grow to make confections, and EAT it. Your dr can RECOMMEND that you grow more. As long as he puts it in your note, it's all good and legal, he can exempt you up to like 20 plants or so. I could be wrong about your states, but I KNOW that works here. And that caregiver law is a BITCH, if your several people's caregiver you can't smoke I believe. If they catch you smoking what your growing, you get biiig trouble.

And herb was decriminalized here in Nevada too, about 10 years ago. I remember when it happened too. I was in high school and as soon as the bill passed, the dealers took advantage and flooded the school with weed. They were sellin $5 blunts in the parking lot, so every SINGLE day, we'd come up with 5 bux and get baked in the parking lot at lunch....
Ahhh, the good old days ^_^


----------



## del66666 (Apr 23, 2011)

well you are all lucky because we arent allowed any................


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 23, 2011)

Call your governor.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 23, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Call your governor.


we dont have 1............


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 23, 2011)

del's not in states dajosh. if i do become a caregiver it will be for my father and maybe my sister if she gets a card for her back. to many plants brings to much attention i think. and i cant do outdoor at my house. i live in a trailer park and theres allot of kids here, so i wont grow in the open around kids.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 23, 2011)

while checking on all my plants in the closet right after the light came on, i noticed a couple white hairs on my master kush 12/12 from seed. so its 26 days from popping threw the soil showing sex. i havent given it much nutes either. i dont see any nute feed in my notes, but i think i added some of what was left from larger plants into fresh water to dilute it. feels almost ready to water, so i'll start her on a weak nute mix for flowering tomorrow. she is about 9" tall, and about 15 1/2" wide, in a 1 gallon pot.


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 23, 2011)

Looking good bro. I'm gonna have to try the 12-12 from seed sometime. I'm diggin the root pr0n too.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 24, 2011)

thanks man. i wanted to see how much roots it had in the 26 day its been growing. its only been in the 1 gallon pot for 13 days from a party cup. its a 7-10 week flower time, so i mite transplant it tomorrow night into a 2 gallon pot but idk yet. or i mite let it go another week or two first. this 12/12 from seed is coming out 100 times better then my last one i did.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 24, 2011)

you ever tried air pots?


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 24, 2011)

Dude, i'd be SHOCKED at what my roots look like at this point. Buit they're in bags, so I'll leave it at that. They're lookin good bro! I'm DEF keeping an eye on that Master Kush of yours.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you ever tried air pots?


nope never tried them. used to use grow bags years ago, now i used nursery pots. their cheap and i can as many as i need locally. id like to try the air pots one of these days.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 24, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> nope never tried them. used to use grow bags years ago, now i used nursery pots. their cheap and i can as many as i need locally. id like to try the air pots one of these days.


they look very interesting , think im going to grab some 6 litre to give a try............


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 24, 2011)

i forgot all about this girl last night when i seen white hairs on the mk 12/12 from seed. the days of flowering is wrong on the last post of her. just over 6 weeks into flowering and i just seen a couple but not many hairs changing color. im glad i took clones off of this plant. the smell of it alone is very nice. it has kinda like a mint leaf smell to it, the best smelling plant ive grown so far.



im thinking about having the lights off for about 20-24 hours so i can run the lights during the day again. that way i should be able to dump my exhaust from the closet right out my window to outside.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 24, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> i forgot all about this girl last night when i seen white hairs on the mk 12/12 from seed. the days of flowering is wrong on the last post of her. just over 6 weeks into flowering and i just seen a couple but not many hairs changing color. im glad i took clones off of this plant. the smell of it alone is very nice. it has kinda like a mint leaf smell to it, the best smelling plant ive grown so far.
> 
> View attachment 1566602View attachment 1566603View attachment 1566600View attachment 1566604View attachment 1566599View attachment 1566601
> 
> im thinking about having the lights off for about 20-24 hours so i can run the lights during the day again. that way i should be able to dump my exhaust from the closet right out my window to outside.


Plant looks good. And I hear ya on the lights, i've been hesitating going into flower, cause I need to think of every factor when it comes to turning off the lights, cause it's hard to change the schedule midgrow. And 20/24 hours off shouldn't hurt them at all. Same thing happened to my shiiiiiitty sativa plant back in the day when the power went out. She was in dark almost 40 hours and still had no prob (and this is toward the end of flower)


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 24, 2011)

thank you. im not worried about their being a problem with my plants after a 24 hours dark. the 24 hour dark would be to be get my lights running back durring the day like i was running them. that way when it gets hotter outside i wont be so worried about dumping hot exhaust air out my window.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll actually be shutting my lights out, for the first time, in about an hour man...i'm nervous  Darkness and temperatures.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 24, 2011)

i monitor the temps in my closet 24/7 from outside of it. that way i know if it gets to cold when the lights are off, and i can put a heater in my bathroom to raise the temps if needed.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 24, 2011)

Good thinkin, i'm gonna set that up tomorrow. I've got 2 digital thermometers, I had 1 monitoring the temps in my clone box, but since they came out, it's just been a second monitor of the main room. So I can move at least 1 outside and have the probe over by the plants. Thanks!


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 24, 2011)

no problem. i bought my temp meter at lowe's for like $15. i use a tack to hold it on the wall near my closet door, and run it into my closet and hang it down from my light hoods so the temp sensor is at the tops of the plants.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 24, 2011)

have a humidity sensor as well?


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 24, 2011)

i did have my springfield in the closet for a while. but sense i added the fan/filter combo its been the same in my room and in the closet. so i just go off the main screen for humidity, and it's a little high from all the rain lately 52%.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 24, 2011)

Rarely ever gets above 20-30% here. Good for drying.  And helps prevent mold.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 25, 2011)

small up date:i transplanted KS#2 into a 2 gallon pot and transfered my ww clone that im using for breeding into a gallon pot. watered/feed both plants with first week bloom nutes of gh chart, plus 2ml or gh rapid start.

edit:between yester day and today ive removed most of the clear 8oz cups from the clones in the closet and the veg boxes. so root to the outside clear cup within 10-14 days.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 26, 2011)

Good shit man! I actually soiled my clones myself, as much as i REALLY don't have room for it, and the fact that it put me over my limit, I think i'll end up with C4-1, C4-2, and S1-1 vegging in my closet until they go under the HPS to flower with the rest. I'll get maybe a half oz from each if i'm lucky.

Anyway, sorry to clog up your thread with my info 

Got pics of the changes?


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 26, 2011)

its all good dajosh. lights are off right now so i'll take some pix or a short vid tonight when the lights come back on.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ha, same here. Someone borrowed my cam, lights are out and I still don't have it back....No video today


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 27, 2011)

what do you want pix of? most plants will be updated on thursday night. i did add a box fan to the closet under the air floor but thats about it. i mite do a update on the veg boxes soon also, i havent really done that in a while. and a couple are close to be put into the closet soon.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 27, 2011)

The transplants, the room since it's been emptied of cups..
I dunno, whatever you wanna take pics of.

And btw, i'm just saying fuck it, i'm getting 2 of these
http://www.amazon.com/Metal-Inline-Booster-Inches-GYO2402/dp/B003YFADW8/ref=sr_1_4?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1303884829&sr=1-4

I know a basic inline fan, instead of a simple booster would be MUCH better here, but I just can't afford anything better. And with my heat issues, I can't risk running that 400W HPS without SOME KIND of cooling fans in play. I'll have one as part of the system right next to the light, and 1 at the end of the system near the window, hopefully the primary and secondary fan idea will at least be somewhat effective.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 27, 2011)

i'll take the pics in a sec. when i used those my ducting was ran like this:fan-hood-duct-fan-duct-exhaust vent. doing that during winter and had heat issues on some days still.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 27, 2011)

here's the pix i took of the KS#2 transplant the other day, and the closet as it sits right now. i'll pull all the plants on thursday and do good pix of each then.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful man!
Tell me, hows that air floor workin out for you?


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 27, 2011)

i like it allot so far. i now have better air flow threw my canopy, instead of just a fan blowing over my canopy and airflow from bottom to top. a little more room. don't have to worry about plant growing into wall mounted fan. so i would have to say it is well worth the upgrade


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 27, 2011)

The air floor looks good bro. IMO I think it helps the plants receive more co2 that they normally wouldn't get because they have a constant supply of fresh air hitting the undersides of leaves where co2 is absorbed by the plants. That's just my opinion but it sounds good to me.

Check ya later homey.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lemme ask Drop, did you INVENT this method, or simply teach it?


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 27, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Lemme ask Drop, did you INVENT this method, or simply teach it?


some one told him about it a while ago. he posted who he learned it from idk how many post ago.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ah, I see. I was just curious cause I was most likely going to teach it also. I ran into an employee of walmart the other day when I was buying an air pump (which they were out of). He went to go check the back for it and when he came out empty handed, I told him "It's fine...not like a got a fuckin fish...."
Gets very grinny and says he needs to get one for the same reason. Then proceeds to ask me about 30-40 questions on the topic. Which I promptly answered. I like teaching the basics. Cause once you know a little, it's just inspiration to know more.
I also referred him to RIU.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, I ordered my HPS and blower...
I stress over these kinds of things. And research for hours. The last 2 FULL NIGHTS have been spent on this. Yesterday was looking up lights and comparing prices, tonight was looking up fans and comparing prices. Hours and hours spend on each....
I'm a stresser...but, now that it's all handled, it's time for me to relax with a good bowl and let it all melt away!


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 27, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Lemme ask Drop, did you INVENT this method, or simply teach it?


I was just given the Idea and then I just ran with it. The Idea came when another member and I where discussing different ways to lower the heat in my closet. You see, I didn't have an air cooled hood back then and it got pretty hot in my closet. So at first It was to help remove heat, then I realized it had other advantages as well.

I can't stop ya if you wanna use or even teach it for that matter.

If you do decide to use the idea just drop red or myself a line and let us know what you think.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 27, 2011)

i try to stick to 1 or 2 venter/hydro shops. makes it easier to keep track of where i got stuff from, and any problems i mite have. now that im a wake and have some coffee and meds in me  here's my indoor veg box plants. i didn't take any pix of the outdoor plants their sleeping  sorry this post is so long guys.

G13-Hypnotic


Advanced seeds-Ice Kush


Green Crack x Sensi Star(got from a friend)


Kannabia seeds-Kannabia special#3


Kannabia seeds-Kannabia special#4


Dinafem-Critical+(Mary Kate)


Dinafem-Critical+(Ashley)


KC Brain-Crystal Paradise#4


Nirvana-White Widow(first coco run from seed)


Blackberry(clones from friend)


Aurora Indica(clones from friend)


Lemon Pepper Haze(only seed from LPH#3)


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice veg update bro. You never cease to amaze me.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 27, 2011)

thanks man i try  i just keep on trying to learn and better my grow, by mostly screwing up lol. but none the less live and learn


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 27, 2011)

is this to hot while lights are off? lol this is going to be a fun summer  heat issues already. 81.7 in my room and 81.0 in the closet.


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 27, 2011)

You got an AC for the summer heat? I know I'd be in trouble if didn't have AC to cool my house during the summer months.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 27, 2011)

as of right now just 1, but thats for the other end of the house. i dont think i'll be able to use 1 anyways, im close to max amp on my breaker. they wire trailers like retards 1 1/2 rooms per breaker.


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 27, 2011)

You might be able to up your breaker. I switched all mine from 15 to 20 amp. You might want to run that by an electrician though.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 27, 2011)

i'll have to ask the people at lowes then(yikes lol) if its ok to up a breaker in a trailer from a 15 to a 20. i dont have my old friends number anymore that does that kind of stuff. and their those dumb double 15amp breakers also.


----------



## choempi (Apr 27, 2011)

I just put in my 2 ac units today due to the grow temp getting too high, had to change my mush tubs locations and see if I can still run both at the same time.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 27, 2011)

what do you use for light for your tubs? i would put the ac in the other end of the house but it says its only going to be high 30's to mid 40's next couple nights, and only 60's to 70's during the day. but of course the weather people suck at telling the weather lol.


----------



## choempi (Apr 27, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> what do you use for light for your tubs? i would put the ac in the other end of the house but it says its only going to be high 30's to mid 40's next couple nights, and only 60's to 70's during the day. but of course the weather people suck at telling the weather lol.


ambient light only


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 27, 2011)

choempi said:


> ambient light only


sweet. i cant wait to be able to grow some mushies again  i'll have to read your bulk mono to refresh my memory on growing them.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 27, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> i try to stick to 1 or 2 venter/hydro shops. makes it easier to keep track of where i got stuff from, and any problems i mite have. now that im a wake and have some coffee and meds in me  here's my indoor veg box plants. i didn't take any pix of the outdoor plants their sleeping  sorry this post is so long guys.
> 
> G13-Hypnotic
> View attachment 1572444View attachment 1572455View attachment 1572442
> ...


Everything is lookin good Red, I got my eye on that GCxSS


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice, gl with that!


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 28, 2011)

yea im liking that GCxSS cross so far. growing just how i like them, short and bushy  from the look of it so far, its going to be something i keep in my perpetual grow. i think i figured it out to be 7 different strains i want to keep earlier  mite be hard to keep them all going, and most i dont have any seeds to restart that strain. but i also have a couple strains i still want to grow that i have seeds for, so idk untill each plant is flowered, and tested


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 28, 2011)

Clone my friewnd, and u will have a way. i only grow from seed if its a new strain or i am starting over. other than that i use clones..


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 28, 2011)

ive been cloning all the female plants that look good, but if my state goes medical next month i can only have 6 flowering and 6 vegging. thats as long as i can get my card, if not then everything will stay right about how it is.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, I know what you mean, i'm a bit over my legal limit too...I'm just hoping i'll make it the 2-3 months it takes to complete flower.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 28, 2011)

another week has come and gone, and now i'll sit back and enjoy my bong  hope you guys enjoy 

lemon pepper haze #4 day 35 of 12/12


skunk haze #2 day 35 of 12/12


white widow day 28 of 12/12


skunk haze #3 day 28 of 12/12


----------



## choempi (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice red, I will be chopping my Full Moon this weekend


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 28, 2011)

choempi said:


> Nice red, I will be chopping my Full Moon this weekend


sweet. how big is it now? any pix?


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 28, 2011)

I thought about growin mushies before....but since I never truly enjoyed taking them, I saw no need.


----------



## choempi (Apr 28, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> sweet. how big is it now? any pix?


I have a journal I put pics up, but haven't put any up in a few weeks...

I grow in a very small closet, but hope to get 2 or 3 oz each, they are 12 weeks.

I will put up picks when I chop...


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 29, 2011)

Was reading the thread, I might have to try that myself. Not alot of mushies around where I live, and plenty of people who like em.


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 30, 2011)

she's starting to get some more color to her hairs, and has a very nice mint smell to it. seems to be getting stronger smell fast. shouldn't be more then a couple weeks till she's done, it's a 8-10 week strain.



and i give up on digital ph meters for now. im back using my drops. better safe then sorry. i did up some water/nutes earlier for my coco, and phed it to 5.8 double checked with drops and it turned red(4.0 or lower) after the drop were added. so after adding about 3.5ml of ph up(dont remember how much ph down used first) i got it back to about 5-6ph more of a 6 color then 5.


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 30, 2011)

Plants look nice my friend. What's the problem with your meter? I'd guess that it's more accurate than the drops. Have you calibrated it yet?


----------



## redrum83420 (May 1, 2011)

i calibrated it with drops last time i used it, so it matched what the color was from the drops. and now its reading at least 2 whole points off. from what ive read the drops dont go bad, and they seemed to work good when i wasn't using a dig meter for my water farm. im going to wait till i can afford calibration and storage fluids for it. it's a $25 milwalkie ph 600 off amazon or ebay.


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 1, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Plants look nice my friend. What's the problem with your meter? I'd guess that it's more accurate than the drops. Have you calibrated it yet?


The drops are VERY accurate. The meter is dependent upon certain type of metal on the ends having continued conductivity. Unless you clean them after EVERYTIME you stick them in the soil, they rust and don't really work anymore.

Now I use both myself. But the guy i purchased my clones from originally, SWEARS that the soil probe pH meters are garbage. I guess the way he sees it, if you properly pH your water EACH time, you shouldn't have soil pH issues. But if you DO, that you'd know by pHing your runoff.

I'd suggest you just filter the soil out of the runoff water (coffee filter or something) and test it with the drops.

::shrugs:: But I honestly know very little on the topic, i'm simply passing on an opinion that may or may not be shared by me. 

btw, wat do u think of some Lsting 1 week into flower?


----------



## shrigpiece (May 1, 2011)

Lookin nice mate, iv still gotta sort a cam out so no plant or pup pics as of yet. 
Peace


----------



## Dropastone (May 1, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> i calibrated it with drops last time i used it, so it matched what the color was from the drops. and now its reading at least 2 whole points off. from what ive read the drops dont go bad, and they seemed to work good when i wasn't using a dig meter for my water farm. im going to wait till i can afford calibration and storage fluids for it. it's a $25 milwalkie ph 600 off amazon or ebay.


Hmm, I got the same model as you and I calibrate mine once a month and it's never off by more than a tenth of a point. I'm not trying to knock your drops and I'm sure they are very accurate but it seems to me that it would pretty hard to match the same color every time. For example do you know how many different shades of orange there is? Trying to match that shade every time would be almost impossible and I'm sure your results will vary from test to test. IMO the drops are more like a ball park figure.

I'm only trying to help my friend.

Peace.


----------



## Dropastone (May 1, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> The drops are VERY accurate. The meter is dependent upon certain type of metal on the ends having continued conductivity. Unless you clean them after EVERYTIME you stick them in the soil, they rust and don't really work anymore.
> 
> Now I use both myself. But the guy i purchased my clones from originally, SWEARS that the soil probe pH meters are garbage. I guess the way he sees it, if you properly pH your water EACH time, you shouldn't have soil pH issues. But if you DO, that you'd know by pHing your runoff.
> 
> ...


I've heard the exact same thing when it comes to soil testers and that's why I've never bought one. After reading your first paragraph, I think you got your wires crossed though. We're talking about pH testers for water, not pH testers for soil.

Peace and happy growing.


----------



## redrum83420 (May 1, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> The drops are VERY accurate. The meter is dependent upon certain type of metal on the ends having continued conductivity. Unless you clean them after EVERYTIME you stick them in the soil, they rust and don't really work anymore.
> 
> Now I use both myself. But the guy i purchased my clones from originally, SWEARS that the soil probe pH meters are garbage. I guess the way he sees it, if you properly pH your water EACH time, you shouldn't have soil pH issues. But if you DO, that you'd know by pHing your runoff.
> 
> ...


 water/nute ph meter not soil ph meter



shrigpiece said:


> Lookin nice mate, iv still gotta sort a cam out so no plant or pup pics as of yet.
> Peace


thanks man. i'll be waiting for those pix of the new pup and your girls 



Dropastone said:


> Hmm, I got the same model as you and I calibrate mine once a month and it's never off by more than a tenth of a point. I'm not trying to knock your drops and I'm sure they are very accurate but it seems to me that it would pretty hard to match the same color every time. For example do you know how many different shades of orange there is? Trying to match that shade every time would be almost impossible and I'm sure your results will vary from test to test. IMO the drops are more like a ball park figure.
> 
> I'm only trying to help my friend.
> 
> Peace.


i keep the ph meter in 1 of the top drawers of my desk. i dry it off after each use, so it's not covered in nute/water. well the outside where it easy to dry off. i think it's going off so fast because of not being stored correctly, but idk this is my second ph meter. the first 1 i droped into a bucket of water a week after i bought it lol, that sucked. the 6.0 is very easy to read. i use a white piece of paper behind the vile to see the color better and ph up or down a couple ml at a time.


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 1, 2011)

My mistake.  But any soil probe has the same basic layout. The metal inside will corrode almost regardless of how well you care for it. But the plants look good none-the-less!


----------



## RLH (May 1, 2011)

Red, girls look great. It's been a min since I was last here. Btw just a side note on ANY liquid test kit that involves testing water, they do go bad. I would assume it to be the same in the hydro industry as it is in the fish industry and that they all have lot #'s and expiration dates printed either on the label or directly on the bottle. I would also wager that you can get ph test kits a lil cheaper from a local fish store, just be sure its for fresh water. I didn't want to address any other issues as I think you have a lot of input regarding the ph issue itself.


----------



## redrum83420 (May 1, 2011)

thanks man. the drops probaly do go bad, but i should end up using it all before it goes bad. i dont see a exp. date or lot number on the bottle anywhere.


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 1, 2011)

If your pHing your water, and your an avid grower (like you are) then I wouldn't anticipate the drops expiring before they simply run out.


----------



## redrum83420 (May 2, 2011)

i transplanted into 2 gallon pots and took 2 clones from my ice kush, mater kush, and hypnotic. plus gave them their first weeks nutes for flower. i took the clones from the outdoor plants out of the closet so the 3 had room to fit.

Master Kush #1


Ice Kush


Hypnotic


the very packed closet lol


so as normal they go in the closet tonight to start 12/12 tomorrow. well today seeings how its after 5am and im still up. well im off to bed now


----------



## Dropastone (May 2, 2011)

Hey bro. With all these pics you keep posting I feel that I'm running out of ways to tell you how great they look. Keep up the great work my friend.


----------



## redrum83420 (May 2, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Hey bro. With all these pics you keep posting I feel that I'm running out of ways to tell you how great they look. Keep up the great work my friend.


lol right, i hear ya on it gets hard to find new ways of saying i like someones plants, after we've been watching each others grow for a while. i'll try an slow down on the pix upload lol  from now on just pix of when they go into flower and finished ready to chop plants  unless you still want the others then i will  all i know is my memory card is almost full, and i now have to resize my pix for certain uploads


----------



## Dropastone (May 2, 2011)

Haha I didn't mean it like that bro. You just keep doing what your doing and please post all the pics you like my friend. If comes to the point where I run out of ways to tell you how good your plants look I'll just hit the like button.


----------



## redrum83420 (May 2, 2011)

lol i was just messing with yea. i dont mind the comments at all. the hard part lately has been remembering what is at what point of veg and flower. if i didnt start writing it all down id be screwed lol. well im off to collect some pollen, peace.


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 2, 2011)

Dude, I KNOW exactly what you mean!!

I'm following about 20 threads, and i'm online about 20+ times a day, so I respond pretty quickly to peoples threads...it's gonna hard to tell people how nice their plants look! Short of having questions, there's not a WHOLE LOT MORE TO BE SAID, other then "Good shit, keep it up!"


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 2, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> lol i was just messing with yea. i dont mind the comments at all. the hard part lately has been remembering what is at what point of veg and flower. if i didnt start writing it all down id be screwed lol. well im off to collect some pollen, peace.


Hooray for pollen!!
And agreed on the writing it down. I'd NEVER remember if I didn't constantly refer to my writings.


----------



## redrum83420 (May 2, 2011)

well when i took my male plant into the other room to collect pollen. i layed a large cardboard box down, and shook the plant over the box a couple inches from it. scraped up what came off the plant, which looked like just sacks from the plant. i scraped it up and put it in a 1/2 pint mason jar with a lid that has 4 nail holes in it. then went and took a shower and turned closes inside out just to be safe.


----------



## shrigpiece (May 3, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> Haha I didn't mean it like that bro. You just keep doing what your doing and please post all the pics you like my friend. If comes to the point where I run out of ways to tell you how good your plants look I'll just hit the like button.


Thats pretty much what i do.


----------



## redrum83420 (May 3, 2011)

i took all the ladies out of the closet last night and rearranged them. i didnt like how they were in there. the sk#3 takes up allot of room, more then planed per plant. mite go to friends house if they have room.

all plants that are in the closet


plants back in the closet


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 3, 2011)

No elbow room huh?


----------



## redrum83420 (May 3, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> No elbow room huh?


not even a little bit lol. i'll be going to my friends house tonight to talk to them to see if they got room for a plant. hopefully they do, then i'll have a little bit of room, but not much. and as soon as the ks#1 finishes i'll be putting another 1 right in it's place. dialing in my closet to my boxes with this many strain is getting harder then i thought it was going to be. of course i am flowering 3 plants that were started for outdoor not my closet.


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 3, 2011)

That the big ones i'm seeing back there? It looks like it!
That's half your problem right there. I'm guessing the genetics on them are worthwhile enough that you decided to do them inside instead anyway?


----------



## redrum83420 (May 3, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> That the big ones i'm seeing back there? It looks like it!
> That's half your problem right there. I'm guessing the genetics on them are worthwhile enough that you decided to do them inside instead anyway?


back left in pic 1 in front of the left door. its got stretchy and wide. hell yea i took the best looking MK and GCxSS for outdoor. both cloned also  i try and take 2 or 4 clones from each plant that has good genetics, from what i can tell that is from growing in veg. the shitty part tho is i think 1/2 or more of the plants for outdoor are male  i can see some preflower but none have any white hairs that i can see. been waiting a few days now for hair but haven't seen any yet.


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 3, 2011)

hmmm, don't worry man. I'm sure you'll get a good female or 2. And if you DO get a male or 2. More pollen for you.


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 3, 2011)

Post a pic of the male you took the pollen from?


----------



## redrum83420 (May 4, 2011)

i already cut it down and got rid of it. didnt want it around just in case.


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 4, 2011)

Ah, no worries. You've got the important part already.


----------



## redrum83420 (May 4, 2011)

pic 1-3 KS#2 day 14 of 12/12 and pic 4-6 are skunk haze that im taking to a friends house to finish in about 20 minutes. hope yall enjoy


----------



## "SICC" (May 4, 2011)

Some lovely bushes there


----------



## redrum83420 (May 5, 2011)

ow yea, thanks man  im liking how the ks#2 is growing topped then the ks#1 not topped. my fim job on ks#3 does look like i cut it low enough. so i'll top it for a clone before it goes into the closet. once my outdoor plants are outdoor i'll start taking cutting off ks#4 < mother plant this will be my first mother plant. i wonder how long i can keep it going for without killing it. the sk#3 ended up getting 3 branches suppercropped during transporting to friends house lol. it didnt fit in the bag that well. i think its about 32" tall. but it will have a good home at my friends house and have room, instead of being compacted in my little 9 square foot closet.


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 5, 2011)

Wow, KS#2 looks incredible. VERY healthy plant you got there my brother!


----------



## redrum83420 (May 5, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Wow, KS#2 looks incredible. VERY healthy plant you got there my brother!


thanks man. from the way it grow i'll be keeping it in my perpetual grow, unless it ends up being a weak smoke.


----------



## redrum83420 (May 5, 2011)

lph#4 day 42 of 12/12


sk#2 < may get the axe before it finishes.


WW#1


----------



## "SICC" (May 5, 2011)

Very nice red, the ladies are coming along nicely.




















How tall would you say they are?


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 5, 2011)

WW's lookin good man, can't wait to see how she flowers. And what those genetics are like crossed.
How's that pollen coming along?


----------



## redrum83420 (May 6, 2011)

SICC";5687193]Very nice red said:


> WW's lookin good man, can't wait to see how she flowers. And what those genetics are like crossed.
> How's that pollen coming along?


its looking like i should have collected more pollen sacks. i can only see a slight dusting on the bottom of the jar. not much at all, was hoping for a little bit more. but now i know i need to collect more next male i keep.


----------



## redrum83420 (May 7, 2011)

kannabia special day 56 of 12/12, i decided to let it go a little bit longer, but not much. i clipped the bottom set of nodes off for test buds last night. trimmed they weighed 5 grams wet.


----------



## "SICC" (May 7, 2011)

Gotta love tester nugs


----------



## redrum83420 (May 7, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5695202]Gotta love tester nugs [/QUOTE]

hell yea  i love me a sneak preview  ive put all the trim from this plant in the freezer from the tester buds, not very much. i'll also freeze the rest of the trim after i cut her down. depending on how much there is i mite tumble this trim, or i mite wait till ks#2 finishes to have more to do at once. is it ok to keep fresh trim in the freezer to add more later?


----------



## Dropastone (May 8, 2011)

I forgot about that tumbler you made. Cant' wait to see that in action.

Peace.


----------



## redrum83420 (May 8, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> I forgot about that tumbler you made. Cant' wait to see that in action.
> 
> Peace.


me either  it's been just sitting on the shelf on my dresser. i see it everyday, and i really want to try it out sense i redid the main body on it. the main body is a tight fit now that i made it bigger then first planned. i'll do a vid on it when i use it. i still need to figure out how to put 2 vids together for youtube. i have no clue how to do video editing or anything like that at all.


----------



## Dropastone (May 8, 2011)

I don't really know how to do that either. I think SB does though, you might want to ask her.


----------



## redrum83420 (May 8, 2011)

kool thanks man i'll send her a email


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 8, 2011)

Friend of mine built a tumbler with a fan motor and some mesh from a craft store...actually worked amazingly. Just tosses all his clippings in there and bam, a mirror filled with kief.


----------



## redrum83420 (May 8, 2011)

mine is built in a tote. rotisserie motor to turn the main body mounted on outside of tote. and a stainless steal screen 100x100 mesh. i ordered the mesh to make a 8" round main body and ended up making a 10" so it kinda looks ghetto with plates i made from extra ducting(solid not flex) to fill in the gaps. a vid that will be made soon i hope. well lights are about to go on so i got some work to do, later.


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 9, 2011)

Yup, take it easy man.


----------



## redrum83420 (May 10, 2011)

i forgot to take pix and post a update on a couple plants so here they are. pic 1-3 is hypnotic, was fimmed and did end up with 4 main. 2 small then the others. pic 4-6 is master kush #1 just topped. pic 7-9 is ice kush, was fimmed but only has 3 tops, 2 from side branches and the center restarted grow but not as thick of stem.


----------



## "SICC" (May 12, 2011)

Very nice Red


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 12, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> i forgot to take pix and post a update on a couple plants so here they are. pic 1-3 is hypnotic, was fimmed and did end up with 4 main. 2 small then the others. pic 4-6 is master kush #1 just topped. pic 7-9 is ice kush, was fimmed but only has 3 tops, 2 from side branches and the center restarted grow but not as thick of stem.
> 
> View attachment 1592642View attachment 1592646View attachment 1592640View attachment 1592643View attachment 1592644View attachment 1592641View attachment 1592649View attachment 1592647View attachment 1592638



Lookin great as always man. Just did an update myself.


----------



## Dropastone (May 13, 2011)

Hey red, looking good bro.


----------



## thatoneguy1991 (May 13, 2011)

very nice , your girlies are looking sexy i hope my ak's come out half as good, i hope i can fix this light leak problem ((( but either way great looking grow my friend


----------



## kether noir (May 14, 2011)

93
*
very nice pics. looking forward to seeing them finish.

happy growing, and im subbed up.*


93 93/93


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 14, 2011)

Whats with all the 93's?


----------



## kether noir (May 15, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Whats with all the 93's?


 93

*it's a shorthand greeting as well as the numerical value of some words.
*

93 93/93


----------



## shrigpiece (May 15, 2011)

666 isn't it?


----------



## del66666 (May 15, 2011)

66666 is better........


----------



## thatoneguy1991 (Jun 5, 2011)

no updates red o.o


----------



## redrum83420 (Jun 6, 2011)

not here sorry all updates are now at bottom sig


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 7, 2011)

Really?....


----------



## redrum83420 (Jun 7, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5819535]Really?....[/QUOTE]

ya sorry man. updating 2 sites, while keeping up with my plants became kinda a pain. sense its gotten warmer out, my plants take up more of my time keeping them watered and trying to keep temps down. up in the 90's lately. and i dont like how some of the mods have been running here. i still come over here and read threads im subbed to, and comment here and there.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jun 8, 2011)

well i decided to update here today. these are the ladies in the closet. their from 4-6 1/2 weeks flowering. all 3 kush's hairs have started to change. well here's my lovely ladies 

Master Kush#1


Master Kush 12/12 from seed


Ice Kush


Hypnotic


Critical+ #1


Crystal Paradise


Kannabia Special


the girls back in the closet before the lights turn on.


hope yall enjoy


----------



## del66666 (Jun 9, 2011)

nearly chrimbo...........


----------



## redrum83420 (Jun 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> nearly chrimbo...........


oh yea  and i had to google "chrimbo" lol never heard of it before. so what do you think of my MK 12/12 from seed del? it's allot better then my first try at 12/12


----------



## dajosh42069 (Jun 9, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> oh yea  and i had to google "chrimbo" lol never heard of it before. so what do you think of my MK 12/12 from seed del? it's allot better then my first try at 12/12


Me neither, Never heard that term before reading it JUST now...and for anyone else who comes across it and has to go look it up, lemme save you the time. It's simply a slang term for "Christmas"....for some reason...

Anyway, crop is looking beautiful bro, and I'm likin that 12/12 from seed you got goin on. It's comin along real nice.
I also found out that the MK I had (and will have again) wasn't from Dutch Passion or from any of the sites, it's a clone only pheno of Pure Indica Master Kush from the cali area (i forget the name of the exact city, though my guy knew), that's been being clones for 30+ years now.
I can't tell you how glad I am to be getting it back, I just hope i'll be ready.

All the other plants look great too though man, can't wait to see what kind of harvest they give you. Wish I could test that smoke out with ya!  But I just have to settle on hearing about it from ya.
Keep it up my friend.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 9, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> oh yea  and i had to google "chrimbo" lol never heard of it before. so what do you think of my MK 12/12 from seed del? it's allot better then my first try at 12/12


strangely enough i did wonder when i wrote it lol......stupid bloody english and their silly slang..............yeah mate that 12-12 from seed is looking very decent mate, reckon you are going to get good weight from that mate


----------



## redrum83420 (Jun 9, 2011)

@del, ya yall english do have some funny sounding words yall use. but it's still all good. but yall get to use words like cunt without getting everyone on your shit for saying it. but back to the growing, i'll be doing a couple more 12/12 from seed soon, once some room clears up. i'm going to use some skunk haze x aurora indica cross or lemon pepper haze x aurora indica. what would you go with a more indica or more sativa for 12/12 from seed? i do have a couple of the lph x ai going right now in soil and coco for the start to find the right plants for the back cross.

@dajosh, i'm not sure how your MK could be 100% indica because of a couple sativa genetics down the line. but can't wait to see you back up and running again.


----------



## shrigpiece (Jun 11, 2011)

Im a brit, we use words like numpty dickwad, lager and doufus. pretty certain americans arn't to familiar with these every day sayings First post on RIU in 6 weeks


----------



## redrum83420 (Jun 11, 2011)

we use dickwad and doufus but not very much here. your still lagging on that journal shrig. and where's the pix you promised like 2 months ago lol.


----------



## shrigpiece (Jun 12, 2011)

Been busy as hell, im working like 60 hours a week so internet grow journals are not on the agenda. Im still following grows just not my own. Tell you the truth im gonna finish my current grow and have a 6 month break from growing. Gonna update every thing. I had police helicopters buzzing around lately and my grow room has one hell of a heat sig. Im not the only grower around here on the radar other wise the coppers would 'nt be as regular as this. Fucking UK nothing gets past big brother. Shit loads of insulation when i revamp i think.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jun 12, 2011)

i miss working 60+ hours a week. well make sure you send me a pm when you get back up and going again if you start a new journal. ya we got the damn helicoptors here to running flir all the time. thats why i run my lights during the day, and dump as much heat outside as i can. temps have gotten up to almost 95 degrees in my closet but not stress from and of my plants from it, even the seedling. clones on the other hand don't like it. ive lost more clones then ive rooted lately


----------



## convict156326 (Jun 12, 2011)

hey redrum, you have any tips on runnin 1 plant 12/12 from seed? just one in my entertainment center, under cfl's.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jun 13, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> hey redrum, you have any tips on runnin 1 plant 12/12 from seed? just one in my entertainment center, under cfl's.


wish i did man, this is my second 12/12 from seed. my first 12/12 from seed i cut early because it looked like crap. from what i've read on del66666 thread use grow nutes till it starts to kick out white hairs them switch to flower nutes, and he starts with a 250watt cfl 6500K, before switching to a hps. hope that helps


----------



## Stunk One (Jun 13, 2011)

That plant looks to veg'd out. You've been letting light get to it during the dark period. That's not good.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jun 13, 2011)

Stunk One said:


> That plant looks to veg'd out. You've been letting light get to it during the dark period. That's not good.


what are you talking about?


----------



## redrum83420 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hypnotic(unknow flower time)


Ice Kush(7-8 weeks flower time)


Master Kush(9-11 weeks flower time)


----------



## dajosh42069 (Jun 13, 2011)

Stunk One said:


> That plant looks to veg'd out. You've been letting light get to it during the dark period. That's not good.


....Wow....


----------



## shrigpiece (Jun 13, 2011)

Stunk One said:


> That plant looks to veg'd out. You've been letting light get to it during the dark period. That's not good.


Thats what a healhy plant outta look like. Unlike some peoples perceptions that a flowering plant with dead solar panals is a sign of grade A. Keep em green and ya got nice fat nugs. Should ya be starting posting negative posts on a thread where ya know fuck all? Food for thought.


----------



## shrigpiece (Jun 13, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> Hypnotic(unknow flower time)
> View attachment 1646228View attachment 1646215View attachment 1646217View attachment 1646220
> 
> Ice Kush(7-8 weeks flower time)
> ...


Looking great ma man


----------



## redrum83420 (Jun 13, 2011)

thanks shrig's  i just looked up stunk one's post, and lmao i love rookies, some are just so funny with their post.


----------



## Dropastone (Jun 13, 2011)

I swear all the trolls just seem to gravitate to your thread homey. I LMAO when I read his comment earlier.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jun 13, 2011)

must be the word "first" in the name of my thread that says come on in trolls lol.


----------



## convict156326 (Jun 13, 2011)

thats what i was wondering about man, the nutes, just tryin it for funzies


----------



## redrum83420 (Jun 14, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> thats what i was wondering about man, the nutes, just tryin it for funzies


kool, thats why i did it and to see for myself what they grow like. i know MK grows like a beast on crack, well for me it did lol.


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 14, 2011)

*wanders through, passes the blunt around*


----------



## redrum83420 (Jun 15, 2011)

pass


----------



## dajosh42069 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll take that
::hits blunt::
I could use it! -_-


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn, cant believe i missed the last update 

How the ladies lookin now?


----------



## redrum83420 (Jun 21, 2011)

well my computer is running like shit again. so i think im going to drop it off to my cousin again. im starting to think about fixing a dell desk top i got laying around instead of this laptop if its going to cost me money. but on a good note my laptop is running good today so here's my girls for yesterdays update, day 49 of 12/12

Master kush #1 (9-11 week flower time)


Ice Kush (7-8 week flower time)


Hypnotic (unknown flower time)


----------

